# What are you doing today 2023



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

Tell us what you're up to in 2023...


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Tell us what you're up to in 2023...


Wellll, over here there's still another day left in 2022..


----------



## Knight (Dec 30, 2022)

When 2023 gets here I'm pretty sure it's going to be SSDD


----------



## Right Now (Dec 30, 2022)

When and if it gets here, I may share the adventure.  Until then, I've still got some time to fill....


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2022)

Knight said:


> When 2023 gets here I'm pretty sure it's going to be SSDD


Yup, cleaning something, vacuuming, cooking something, shopping, running errands, receiving deliveries, etc.

I will not be publishing the Great American Novel, nor going on a cruise/vacation, getting Botox shots.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

Right now it's 11pm on the 30th of December 2022... I'm sitting at my computer listening to music on my Google Nest Hub... 

LOL.. kinda laughin' cuz right now playing is a song with my name in the title... 

 I've got a cuppa hot tea.. and a slice of the freshly baked Cheese and tomato bread I baked today...


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2022)

It's the Eve of New Year's Eve.  I went for lab tests today, Friday.  So far the results I got back were good except for one-low platelets.  My doctor ordered a whole bunch of labs including urinalysis because I have what may be a UTI.  He also ordered a CT Scan of the kidneys-I think because I've had blood in my urine.  Well, we are all grown ups so I hope no one is grossed out.   I'm waiting on more lab test results via MyChart.

I stopped at a Starbucks and got my 5.85 espresso machiatto  or whatever the heck it was.  It sure opened my eyes!  I love a good espresso at times.  Then I went to CVS and got my Pneumonia 23 vaccine and my Covid bivalent (I think that's what this one is called-it includes the omicron) vaccine.  Came home and listening to soft music with my babies.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2022)

I'm waiting for a pizza delivery, mozz, sausage and eggplant.

Also my son to come over to re-attach my front license plate that came undone on one side.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 30, 2022)

Nothing yet...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Nothing yet...


what time is it there on the 30th ?


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 30, 2022)

6:55 PM NYC time


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> 6:55 PM NYC time


11.56 here.. another 5 minutes it will be New Years Eve..


----------



## Trish (Dec 30, 2022)

2022 has been a mixed year, some great times and some tough times.  Roll on 2023!


----------



## Georgiagranny (Dec 30, 2022)

Ask me again in 2023.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

In the Southern Hemisphere, it's already 2023


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> In the Southern Hemisphere, it's already 2023


Actually, it's not. I'm in the Southern Hemisphere and it's still only the 30th of December, Lima Peru or NYC time.
Time zones don't change with the hemispheres but are longitudinal measures.

Have a look - https://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2022)

It's 7:22 pm here EST.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> Actually, it's not. I'm in the Southern Hemisphere and it's still only the 30th of December, Lima Peru or NYC time.
> Time zones don't change with the hemispheres but are longitudinal measures.
> 
> Have a look - https://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/


ok let's be specific.. Australia and New Zealand


----------



## Georgiagranny (Dec 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ok let's be specific.. Australia and New Zealand


How can that be? Today is the 30th. They are 13 hours ahead of the eastern time zone in the US. That would make it 8:30 in the morning there on December 31.

Now I'm all confused.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> How can that be? Today is the 30th. They are 13 hours ahead of the eastern time zone in the US. That would make it 8:30 in the morning there on December 31.
> 
> Now I'm all confused.


Oh  you might be right.. I though they were about 24 hours ahead of us in NZ

..eta apprently I'm ahead of myself, it's 1.30pm in NZ ... 31st..


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 30, 2022)

Knight said:


> When 2023 gets here I'm pretty sure it's going to be SSDD


Ah yes, Same Surface Different Depths. You are obviously a deep thinker. Or are you quoting legal jargon? Same Statute Different Day!


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ok let's be specific.. Australia and New Zealand


“It ain't so much the things we don't know that get us in trouble. It's the things we know that ain't so.”​
  ―      Artemus Ward


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> what time is it there on the 30th ?


We are 7 hours behind you.  So right now it's 7:00 pm on the 30th here, and you are at 2:00 am on the 31st. 

Not sure which time  you were asking about.


----------



## Owlivia (Dec 30, 2022)

I want kitty's attitude to the new year:


----------



## hearlady (Dec 30, 2022)

Trying to fix my tablet. It died last night so I'm posting from  my phone which I don't like to do.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 30, 2022)

hearlady said:


> Trying to fix my tablet. It died last night so I'm posting from  my phone which I don't like to do.


What's "dead" about it that you're trying to fix?
And what kind of tablet is the decedent? No
promises but I've restored life to more than one.


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Dec 30, 2022)

I plan on working, riding my motorcycle, doing Jiu Jitsu and visiting Aunt Mavis in 2023. Same old stuff.


----------



## Jean-Paul (Dec 30, 2022)

before Monday finish taxes, orders, paperwork, yearly database, email dump,
2023, planning:    travel, business, financial, laboratoire, house fixes....cleanup 30 years of stuff

Enjoy

Jon
pix...travel (2001) , computer fix ( HAL9000...I can feel it Dave...)  fun at cards ( Barry Lyndon)
Mainframe computer  IBM 7090 circa 1961.


----------



## Knight (Dec 30, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Ah yes, Same Surface Different Depths. You are obviously a deep thinker. Or are you quoting legal jargon? Same Statute Different Day!


More blunt language learned long ago in the Navy.. Same Shit Different Day


----------



## Pepper (Dec 31, 2022)

Shouldn't the other thread be closed?  I found this by accident.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Shouldn't the other thread be closed?  I found this by accident.


well I left a link on the other thread for this one. I'm sure @Matrix will close the other thread by 2023..


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 31, 2022)

I don't even know what I'm doing today, let alone next year.  Well,not quite true, I've bought theatre tickets for some shows early in the year.  I'm not one for planning too far ahead.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 31, 2022)

I would like to do a little cleaning for the occasion.  You know, wake up New Year's Day on very clean sheets, etc.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2022)

Absolutely pouring down today .. very dark at 1.30pm..

Took ages to get through to the hospital to try and track down my Ex husband 's whereabouts.. finally answered and was told that he's now been admitted into the Acute Medical Unit...

Reception tried to connect me to the Unit so I could get more info about him, but again no-one answered.. so   if the rain eases off, I may go over there.. it;s   about a 30 mile round trip..


----------



## jet (Dec 31, 2022)

im doing a puzzle,,a jigsaw puzzle,,not doing to good lol,,but it does say 14yrs,so i got time lol


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 31, 2022)

On my early walk around 6:30,light rain,temp was 46, to buy Sat Wall St. Journal, what a difference from 5 days ago. I see more green lawns than 8ft snow piles that were high on street lamp poles,the warm temps have certainly helped with melting snow
This morning is my laundry day,rest of my day start writing in my yearly journal the top stories of yr/the well known people we've lost/how many books I've read I hope to get in another walk before it starts to rain hard this afternoon


----------



## Right Now (Dec 31, 2022)

All these posts letting HD know what time it is....

She _must_ know to use Google search box and type in:  What time is it in  "Provo, Utah"

Geesh....silliness for more messages tally.


----------



## charry (Dec 31, 2022)

im doing the same as every other saturday ....
looking after my husband and housework......and its 2 29 pm here


----------



## charry (Dec 31, 2022)

Knight said:


> When 2023 gets here I'm pretty sure it's going to be SSDD


LOL LOL your post make me laugh Knight


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 31, 2022)

Hopefully we will get to The Nostalgia Festival, Shake & Stir Festival, Vintage for Victory, Twinwood, Goodwood Revival and one or two others.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 31, 2022)

Need to catch up with some emails..  waiting for work projects..  waiting for an Amazon delivery..  I guess that's about it  

Oh, and write up new calendar- birthdays, etc.


----------



## Been There (Dec 31, 2022)

It’s 10:14 am here in Alexandria, VA. I haven’t even showered and shaved yet.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Dec 31, 2022)

The plan is to take the day off and delve into one of the two books I picked up yesterday. May do a little house work, and take the dog for a romp or two. Got another six inches of snow last night, and likely another foot by Monday morning. Going to let it build up, as diesel fuel is expensive, and its not that much more work to do 18" than 6".


----------



## DebraMae (Dec 31, 2022)

I poured some Baileys in my coffee, am playing lots of cd's from the past, filling in my new calendars like @JaniceM and occasionally checking on you guys.  Oh, and I am still in my pj's and may stay that way and watch some movies.


----------



## Right Now (Dec 31, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> I poured some Baileys in my coffee, am playing lots of cd's from the past, filling in my new calendars like @JaniceM and occasionally checking on you guys.  Oh, and I am still in my pj's and may stay that way and watch some movies.


I will follow your lead,@DebraMae .  Only I will get dressed, then enjoy my Baileys this afternoon, play CDs, put up my new calendar, maybe a movie, then tonight get into mischief on this site.....And yes, that's a promise.


----------



## charry (Dec 31, 2022)

Right Now said:


> I will follow your lead,@DebraMae .  Only I will get dressed, then enjoy my Baileys this afternoon, play CDs, put up my new calendar, maybe a movie, then tonight get into mischief on this site.....And yes, that's a promise.


Aww you ladies make me so jealous 

my Grandaughter has just popped in before going to a spa for sauna , hot tub and massage 
bless her she did invite me , and said grandad can come and sit and wait ….but I need more notice !
I will maybe go, when it gets warmer and hubby can sit on the veranda in the sunshine x


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 31, 2022)

Nothing much.
 Some email greetings, some prep work on Excel worksheets for 2023, flick the duster , eat now and again, check in Sen. Forum to see who is planning to be naughty  and my usual pastime thing..


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 31, 2022)

Will be  shortening my son's  new  pants.

Expect this a to be a busy Last day of 2022.
Will pop in  later to read , catch up with everyone.

HAPPY NEW YEAR  everyone.
May the new  year bless  all with good health & happiness.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 31, 2022)

I am sitting in a clean house with kitty and dogs waiting on about 40 invited guests to arrive later for tonight's events.


----------



## David777 (Dec 31, 2022)

Listening to a piddly drip drip Atmospheric River aka AR wet balmy storm event.


----------



## Jules (Dec 31, 2022)

A quick trip to a grocery store.  It’ll be busy with folks like me getting last minute items since the stores are closed tomorrow.

Going to attempt once again to make a Bread Pudding just like they served at the Mirage in Vegas.  It was Steve Wynn’s mother‘s secret recipe.  Even though it was considered poor man’s food, I loved that pudding.


----------



## charry (Dec 31, 2022)

Jules said:


> A quick trip to a grocery store.  It’ll be busy with folks like me getting last minute items since the stores are closed tomorrow.
> 
> Going to attempt once again to make a Bread Pudding just like they served at the Mirage in Vegas.  It was Steve Wynn’s mother‘s secret recipe.  Even though it was considered poor man’s food, I loved that pudding.


Poor man’s food jules ?

it was luxury if we got a chunk of that from an auntie or neighbour 
I loved it …..it was quite an expensive cake/pudding then, with all the dried fruit,eggs  etc and sugar and a drop of brAndy……


----------



## Jules (Dec 31, 2022)

charry said:


> I loved it …..it was quite an expensive cake/pudding then, with all the dried fruit,eggs etc and sugar and a drop of brAndy…


There was no fruit in the one I liked.  I’ve tried some with raisins - yuck.  Just items like eggs, milk, sugar, stale bread and a few spices - basics most folks have in the kitchen.  I’ve had the same bottle of bourbon in the cupboard for 10 years.  A couple of tablespoons isn’t going to deplete it much.


----------



## Supernatural (Dec 31, 2022)

First thing needed to be done inside on 2023, is packing the Holidays decorations away on Monday. Then Wednesday it'll be back to regular groceries.

However, today, the last day of 2022 and a Saturday has to go out again for just one hour. Amazing in it's own as the buses were plentiful so no waiting and very few people out and about.

Happy Hogmanay! Welcoming the Bells quietly me, daughter and kitten. Happy that we've survived 8 months after losing hubby... The shopping's done with replacement for two wrong controllers for XBOX ONE. Went to Iceland to grab extra goodies including prawns and dip plus oven cooked and battered prawns and dessert, Apple/Cinnamon Pie Bites for tonight, making egg salad sandwiches later on, currently enjoying Piña Colada! CUINY (abbreviation definition See You In Next Year) Slangavar!


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 31, 2022)

Today, 12/31/2022, is my lovely SO's birthday.  We will celebrate by watching the Alabama/Kansas State game, then the Michigan/TCU game, and top it off with the Ohio State/Georgia game.

GO BUCKEYES!!!!


----------



## win231 (Dec 31, 2022)

My sister & I were supposed to visit some elderly friends today, but they decided to cancel out of concern for Covid.  They know I had it a couple of weeks ago & they know I tested negative after I recovered.  And I told them I would test again before my visit, but they're concerned because I brought food to my other friend who has Covid & they're afraid - which everyone has a right to be.
And, although my sister tested negative, she babysat for her grand kids & her son's parents both tested positive, so she cancelled the visit, too.
They're not trusting the vaccines or the tests.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Dec 31, 2022)

@Jules I'm a bread pudding fan, too. Don't get it often because nobody else in the family likes it


----------



## StarSong (Dec 31, 2022)

After yesterday's party the house is quite clean so DH & I are enjoying a do-nothing day.  Higgins (Roomba) is vacuuming as I type this.  Will put on noise canceling headphones and settle down with a book (Tomorrow, and Tomorrow, and Tomorrow) while DH watches football this afternoon.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2022)

Well it's almost 7.30pm now, we've had Biblical rain.. and flooded roads everywhere, even on the arterial roads leading to the motorway I aquaplaned.. ... drove to the hospital to visit with ex.. he's so far away in an Acute Medical Unit within the depths of the hospital, where they all have their own rooms.. thankfully.. but it was so far from the entrance I wished I hadn't put heels on.. I walked what seemed like miles of corridor, and several floors..

he's very poorly.. .. I stayed with him all afternoon , answering questions that the nurses had. No consultants  on, just  Emergency  junior docs covering A&E because it's not only the weekend its New Years weekend which is a Holiday.. further to that I suspect A&E will be pretty busy with drunks tonight.. so all hands on deck will be down there.

It also means that due to the holiday which includes Monday he won't get seen by a consultant until Tuesday to decide what's to happen with him further..

Drove home in the pitch Dark and torrential rain.. very scary driving through the woods where there are no lights,  and the roads were flooded.. but a cuppa tea and I'm ok again..


----------



## jet (Dec 31, 2022)

just getting glammed up,off out in 10mins,see you all in 2023,,happy new year X


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2022)

jet said:


> just getting glammed up,off out in 10mins,see you all in 2023,,happy new year X


Happy New Year *M*...


----------



## J-Kat (Dec 31, 2022)

Finally got unpacked and everything washed and put back where they belong.  Plan to take down Christmas decorations and tree tomorrow.  The gifts for my niece and her husband are still under the tree since they did not get to come due to having the flu.  Probably just need ship their gifts as I doubt they will be coming anytime soon.  No big New Years Eve plans.  Just me and the dog.  I may order a pizza or just find something in the freezer.


----------



## charry (Dec 31, 2022)

win231 said:


> My sister & I were supposed to visit some elderly friends today, but they decided to cancel out of concern for Covid.  They know I had it a couple of weeks ago & they know I tested negative after I recovered.  And I told them I would test again before my visit, but they're concerned because I brought food to my other friend who has Covid & they're afraid - which everyone has a right to be.
> And, although my sister tested negative, she babysat for her grand kids & her son's parents both tested positive, so she cancelled the visit, too.
> They're not trusting the vaccines or the tests.


They are useless those tests  win…..we used them last year and they all had  different results !


----------



## charry (Dec 31, 2022)

jet said:


> just getting glammed up,off out in 10mins,see you all in 2023,,happy new year X


Hurry back for midnight B, our party is getting really busy now !! 
Happy new year ….
don’t forget the mistletoe


----------



## Wren (Dec 31, 2022)

jet said:


> just getting glammed up,off out in 10mins,see you all in 2023,,happy new year X


Bet you look just as good as you did for our parties and music nights in ‘The Bar’ on Sofornow years ago M !

Have a great night and Happy New Year to you and yours x


----------



## Georgiagranny (Dec 31, 2022)

@hollydolly Sounds like you had a harrowing experience on the roads, but I'm glad you visited ex. He was probably happy to see a friendly face.

It rained all morning here, but the sun's out now. Yay!

DD and DGD wanted to go to our favorite fun store, but they always include going somewhere to eat, too. Bleh. The place they wanted to go to closes at 4 today, and the fun store closes at 5, so it was a no-go for me. They went out to eat, and we're going to go to the fun store on Monday when neither DGD nor I have to work.

After work tomorrow, DD and I need to go Walmarting. Need. Really. My list is as long as my arm and there are some things on the list that can't wait until Monday.

New Year's Day? Croissants still need to be made. If people would just quit buying and eating them, I wouldn't have to make so many! LOL  I'll be there at the butt crack of dawn cranking them out. 

And chocolate chip cookies. They keep buying them, and I keep making them.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 31, 2022)

You're a good woman and a loyal friend, @hollydolly.  Your ex is lucky to have you in his life.  

Hoping 2023 is very kind to you, my friend.


----------



## Jules (Dec 31, 2022)

How much do they charge for your croissants @Georgiagranny   Here they were on sale of 6 for $5.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Dec 31, 2022)

Jules said:


> How much do they charge for your croissants @Georgiagranny   Here they were on sale of 6 for $5.


They're $7.49 for a dozen of the large ones; $3.99 for a dozen of the smaller ones; $3.49 for 4 of the large ones.

It amazes me that people will pay $3.49 for four of the large ones. They could buy a dozen and freeze what they aren't going to eat right away. Go figure.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2022)

StarSong said:


> You're a good woman and a loyal friend, @hollydolly.  Your ex is lucky to have you in his life.
> 
> Hoping 2023 is very kind to you, my friend.


Well right back at you Star... no-one could have been a better friend to me than you, this year.    I wish you and your family everything you , hubs and family deserve.. every  health , & Happiness for 2023..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> They're $7.49 for a dozen of the large ones; $3.99 for a dozen of the smaller ones; $3.49 for 4 of the large ones.
> 
> It amazes me that people will pay $3.49 for four of the large ones. They could buy a dozen and freeze what they aren't going to eat right away. Go figure.


that's a great price.. Croissants are expensive here.. 4 will cost around £3 or more..  a dozen would be very expensive..


----------



## Georgiagranny (Dec 31, 2022)

I meant to tell y'all that I was today years old when I learned that our deli manager and Retired Lady are both refugees. Very surprised because their English is absolutely flawless. Deli manager's family fled with her and her siblings when she was just a baby from Cambodia during the Pol Pot regime. Retired Lady and her family escaped from Bosnia in 1992. First they went to Germany, then I forget where, then Canada, then to the US, living in refugee camps for a couple of years before finally landing here.

I discovered this when Retired Lady and I were talking about having enough breakfast pastries baked, and I said in German "something sweet in the morning chases away trouble and sorrow" and she laughed because she speaks German! She learned other languages along the way, and when they came to the US she didn't speak English. There was a German lady in the bakery where she first started at Kroger so when she had a question, she'd ask in German. She learned English from her German colleague.

Believe me, I have nothing but respect for those who speak more than one language...my German?
Ich habe mehr vergessen, als ich gelernt habe! (I've forgotten more than I learned!) I can order a meal or find a hotel or a bathroom in French, Spanish and German and can speak a little German when my brain gets triggered by something (a phrase, a word, a song). Sometimes a phrase just pops into my head, like "I'll be right back" or "I'm going home now"...no explanation how that happens because there have been few occasions so no need to speak German in almost 40 years.

Most Americans have no idea how lucky we are that we haven't experienced the devastation of war in our country. Retired Lady said that being in refugee camps was "not comfortable"...and that's gotta be an understatement for sure.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 31, 2022)

@Georgiagranny, I know like 2 words in German and just enough in both Spanish and French to get my self into really big trouble.  I would love to speak French fluently but there’s no call for it in S GA. 

spending my new years Eve in my snug house with candles lit and I’ll probably read myself to sleep just in time to get woken by the fire crackers, haha.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2022)

It's 30 past midnight here.. no point in going to bed because the fireworks are going off loudly.. so here you are from my place to yours...


----------



## jet (Dec 31, 2022)

going to bed very pissed.night you all   XX


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 31, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> Today, 12/31/2022, is my lovely SO's birthday.  We will celebrate by watching the Alabama/Kansas State game, then the Michigan/TCU game, and top it off with the Ohio State/Georgia game.
> 
> GO BUCKEYES!!!!


Happy birthday to your SO, @Buckeye ! Enjoy the day!


----------



## Georgiagranny (Jan 1, 2023)

It's 2023. Imagine! When I was a kid I thought "I'll never be _that_ old!" And here I am.

Happy New Year, y'all

Time to get moving. Croissants await. I bet there won't be many peeps in the store before noon.


----------



## timoc (Jan 1, 2023)

Just having a bowl of cornflakes, I might have a go at that tangerine that's been sitting in the bowl since last year, then, I may have a shufty around the back garden and get rid of this wind in my stomach with an almighty fart..... Oh, Happy New Year, folks.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 1, 2023)

Jules said:


> A quick trip to a grocery store.  It’ll be busy with folks like me getting last minute items since the stores are closed tomorrow.
> 
> Going to attempt once again to make a Bread Pudding just like they served at the Mirage in Vegas.  It was Steve Wynn’s mother‘s secret recipe.  Even though it was considered poor man’s food, I loved that pudding.


I used to make it all the time. My husband's grandmother made all types of pudding because they had cows and chickens so an excess of milk and eggs. Bread pudding was her best.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 1, 2023)

Jules said:


> There was no fruit in the one I liked.  I’ve tried some with raisins - yuck.  Just items like eggs, milk, sugar, stale bread and a few spices - basics most folks have in the kitchen.  I’ve had the same bottle of bourbon in the cupboard for 10 years.  A couple of tablespoons isn’t going to deplete it much.


Just how I made it. Makes my mouth water just thinking about it. Nothing like making that on my wood cookstove. Mmmm!


----------



## katlupe (Jan 1, 2023)

No plans for today. Whatever happens.....happens.


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 1, 2023)

Noisy neighbour upstair woke me at 4am. Finally got up around 5am..tea and toast.
Back to bed now. Got my lovely Scots visitor lass coming for lunch before she flys (flies) off home.
Then as you say @katlupe whatever happens, happens......


----------



## Pappy (Jan 1, 2023)

First thing, after breakfast, is make my famous beef stew and let it simmer all day. Then, taking down and putting away our few Christmas decorations  Told Thelma I’d take her for a coffee at Dunkin Donuts and then watch some football.


----------



## Paladin1950 (Jan 1, 2023)

Just woke up. Later on I'll join my younger sister, at my niece's house and we'll have dinner and open presents. There are so many nephews and great nephews in my family, that we have 2 days for opening Christmas presents.. Most of us adults meet on New Year's Day and exchange presents.


----------



## Jean-Paul (Jan 1, 2023)

Café, Matcha tea, made Misogyny soup.

Today 2022 wrap-up, taxes, orders, paperwork, 
Cleanup and clear out emails servers. 
Weather will be fine, take a 6 km walk up the hill.
enjoy 
Jon


----------



## Trish (Jan 1, 2023)

2023 has started off as a nice dry, cool day - windows open, heating off   No plans. Maybe a walk later or maybe not. I have some trousers I want to shorten so would be nice to get them done but, for now, we're just chilling. Have a nice day everyone


----------



## Pepper (Jan 1, 2023)

I promised myself to drop a particular bad habit and I'm going nuts already!  Oh woe is me.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 1, 2023)

On my early morning walk around 6:30,temp was 38 went halfway down by street, light wind cloudy
The massive snow drifts are disappearing rapidly
I'll be walking to my church for 1 service at 10:30,this will be the 1st time members have been at church  since Dec 22nd, last time it was open before the blizzard closed everything in town
 The rest of my day read local paper, talk to my brother, continue writing in my yearly journal


----------



## Liberty (Jan 1, 2023)

Taking down the Christmas decorations...not a lot to do, I usually have great stuff I just yank out and sit around or plug in!  

Then making sauerkraut and sausage with mashed potatoes for dinner.  Always add sweetener and extra caraway seeds and bake it for a couple hours to sweeten it up a bit.

Have a good one everyone!


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 1, 2023)

Fell off my fiber for breakfast thing, had biscuits and sausage instead with two cups of wonderful coffee.
We're having mild weather, I've been able to be outside disposing of the last of the leaves...I need to get my desk ready for 2023 this week.


----------



## Jules (Jan 1, 2023)

Put away the Christmas decorations.  Put together items for NY Day dinner.  Laundry.  Walk. Lots of little chores to do today.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 1, 2023)

Son has  left  for MI,, 7 hour drive.

I'm  cleaning up  from having his bird loose in the house.

Then,, Mac was sick on the  couch,,not a  nasty mess to clean up.
Most of it went on his  blankets.


----------



## feywon (Jan 1, 2023)

Well i'd hoped to just play on internet and read today...then the weather report for tonight and tomorrow became intimidating so taking daughter to store this morning, then to work at 2:30pm.  She gets off at 8pm now (winter hours cause usually slower) but might stay at motel overnight either tonight &/or tomorrow night.  We already have a couple of inches of slushy (daytime) icy (after dark) snow on ground and more predicted. 
One issue is that while i can usually dig out--i park at end of drive near road and they plow even the residential roads pretty well. There are always guests that don't, shall we say, think too well.  They go to nearby convenience store in middle of night and forget to take key when they are only one in the room.  Or they ignore the advice to give the heater time to warm the room--that bumping up it up all the way and leaving it will cause the emergency shutoff to kick on and then the Mgr needs to let them in or reset the heater. Easier when she's on site. 

But since i had our general stuff stocked--i don't need to go into stores--so i'll take one of the 3 books she gave me for Christmas and read in the car while she gets her personal stuff.  i brought in several days of Firewood on Friday.  So once i get her to work i'll be able to relax--just tend the fire as needed, till we see just how much snow we're getting...


----------



## Pepper (Jan 1, 2023)

Pepper said:


> I promised myself to drop a particular bad habit and I'm going nuts already!  Oh woe is me.


I caved.  Made it till 11:30 am.  Geez, I'm so weak!


----------



## Jules (Jan 1, 2023)

Oh, that Bread Pudding turned out great.  Hope it freezes well.  Too much to eat continually for several days.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 1, 2023)

Thanks for laughing @Jules!  You made me laugh too & lifted my spirits!


----------



## Trila (Jan 1, 2023)

I'm late in getting here. We slept in this morning.

So far, I've had my coffee. Andy has come by to say "Happy New Year....and promptly went to the bookcase for a nap. I've looked for (and not found) my recipe for today's dinner. And I've had breakfast. Now it's time for a cuppa, with creamed herring on crackers (for good luck).

I hope all stress and problems are behind you.....may your 2023 be filled with laughter and positive energy! 
Happy 2023!




​​​

 ​​


----------



## oldpop (Jan 1, 2023)

Mildewing:
Milling around doing nothing.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Jan 1, 2023)

I'll read all the comments later. Just wanted y'all to know that at least on the side of the store where I work, there was_ a _customer between 6am and 11:45am.

DD and I are going Walmarting. Ugh. Has to be done.


----------



## Trila (Jan 1, 2023)

Ooooh!  I'm sorry!  I had the same problem recently.   It can be so frustrating!


----------



## Trila (Jan 1, 2023)

oldpop said:


> Mildewing:
> Milling around doing nothing.


Love it!


----------



## Trila (Jan 1, 2023)

Knight said:


> More blunt language learned long ago in the Navy.. Same Shit Different Day


I didn't know you were in the Navy.  My Dad was in the Navy, too....I've always appreciated Navy men!


----------



## Trila (Jan 1, 2023)

Jules said:


> A quick trip to a grocery store.  It’ll be busy with folks like me getting last minute items since the stores are closed tomorrow.
> 
> Going to attempt once again to make a Bread Pudding just like they served at the Mirage in Vegas.  It was Steve Wynn’s mother‘s secret recipe.  Even though it was considered poor man’s food, I loved that pudding.


Bead pudding is delicious!   I'll be right over!


----------



## StarSong (Jan 1, 2023)

Will probably start taking down Christmas decorations today.  Need to hit the grocery store run for fresh produce but am delaying that errand until tomorrow. 

Lest you think I'm starting the year off poorly by procrastinating, here's my logic: I'll have the baby tomorrow & Thursday and he's very good in the store. Bonus reason: when he's secured in the car or grocery cart I don't have to run after him.  
(My mother didn't raise any stupid children...)


----------



## Supernatural (Jan 1, 2023)

Buckeye said:


> Today, 12/31/2022, is my lovely SO's birthday.  We will celebrate by watching the Alabama/Kansas State game, then the Michigan/TCU game, and top it off with the Ohio State/Georgia game.
> 
> GO BUCKEYES!!!!


Happy birthday to him!

In my years of travelling with hubby for contract work got to watch this a few times, makes that now being home miss the Rose Bowl Parade on Tele. Hoping once again to catch it later on YouTube lol!


----------



## Supernatural (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year (GB)
Bonne Année (FR)
Feliz año nuevo (SP)
Frohes neues Jahr (GR)
Novus Annus (Latin)

Since the extra languages were learned at school and just used with friends online. I can read German and get the gist of it in the past for work. Latin was learned from grandmother and used extensively in my novel series. Spanish with help of translator was useful aeons ago.

Oh yes, what I've done today... Well, woke up to kitten licking face lol! The beautiful snow which fell from midnight to 5 am was gone, must have rained while sleeping.

Made toasted roast beef sandwiches and beef/tomatoes and orzo soup. Had a nap, read fell asleep while watching good film lol! Going to put frozen turkey roast for dinner, vegetables later on in steamer and due to kitten having fascination with snow on Christmas tree, daughter and I will put them away earlier than planned.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2023)

Trila said:


> I didn't know you were in the Navy.  My Dad was in the Navy, too....I've always appreciated Navy men!


you can have my ex husband if you like...


----------



## Alizerine (Jan 1, 2023)

I don't do a lot of texting, but it was nice to get Happy New Year messages and not have to make or answer a phone call. Making spinach balls to go with some other finger food for anyone who stops by. Watching cute animal videos because they keep sending them and I keep clicking on them.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2023)

Alizerine said:


> I don't do a lot of texting, but it was nice to get Happy New Year messages and not have to make or answer a phone call. Making spinach balls to go with some other finger food for anyone who stops by. Watching cute animal videos because they keep sending them and I keep clicking on them.


I agree.. remember when we all had to stay up because we'd be expecting ''happy New Year'' calls after midnight from various friends and family.. ?

Now I get the texts before midnight.. and I don't have to stay up..


----------



## Pepper (Jan 1, 2023)

I got FaceTimed after midnight last night and to my surprise my 4.5 year old grandson stayed awake while I snoozed with the cat all night!


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 1, 2023)

Had some pizza  and light wine for lunch with my Scottish visitor. I will miss her when she goes.
We just seemed to connect. I feel I have known her forever


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2023)

Mizmo said:


> Had some pizza  and light wine for lunch with my Scottish visitor. I will miss her when she goes.
> We just seemed to connect. I feel I have known her forever
> I will put these pics up for a little while
> View attachment 260054
> ...


lovely photo mizmo.. and you're looking fabulous...


----------



## Trish (Jan 1, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> you can have my ex husband if you like...


Good idea @hollydolly - Trila could get those insurance details from him.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 1, 2023)

I went for a stroll around the walking trail at our local recreational complex (baseball diamonds, tennis courts) and I think (?) I saw people playing pickle ball— I’ve heard of it but never seen it played.  Is that the game where you use a 1/2 size tennis court and hit the ball with like a ping-pong paddle?

If I was 30 years younger I think I would have enjoyed it—looks fast and fun.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2023)

Trish said:


> Good idea @hollydolly - Trila could get those insurance details from him.


lol..wrong husband..,


----------



## Trish (Jan 1, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> lol..wrong husband..,


Ooops!


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 1, 2023)

I can't wait to travel again.  All the old timers around here are just sitting on their back sides and waiting for the end to come.  Not this ole' packer.  I'm gonna hit the road again while I'm still breathing.  Willie Nelson said it pretty good for me:


----------



## StarSong (Jan 1, 2023)

Didn't get to what I wanted to do today so those chores are pushed off until tomorrow.  

Instead I used up the last 6 pizza doughs that I made last Weds. They'd be moving toward the use-it-or-lose-it stage in a another couple of days. 4 pizzas and 16 mini calzones have been added to the freezer stash. 

Next up was about 2-1/2 lbs of ricotta cheese. Easiest way to dispatch that? Big pan of baked ziti. It's finishing off in the oven now, plus I made another big pot of sauce. Most of both of those will go in the freezer tonight or tomorrow morning. 

That should be the end of my baking for a few weeks, at least. There are plenty of leftover Christmas cookies, some of which I need to give away, others I'll wrap up and put in the freezer. Plus some remain nearby for noshing on, of course! 

It's 5 pm here and I'm ready to hang up my apron, put up my feet and crack open my book. Hope y'all have a lovely evening!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2023)

Got many lab test results from Friday and it confirms a UTI.  I haven't been feeling well at all and been resting mostly.  I'm awaiting my doctor to send in a prescription for the UTI.  I should have gotten the labs done before Friday but did not.  

I read that an untreated UTI can spread and lead to sepsis which is life threatening.  I sure don't want that.  My doctor probably won't be back until Tuesday.  I'm drinking plenty of water anyhow.  Anyone who prays please say a prayer for me that this infection doesn't spread.  Thank you.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 1, 2023)

Ruthanne said:


> Got many lab test results from Friday and it confirms a UTI.  I haven't been feeling well at all and been resting mostly.  I'm awaiting my doctor to send in a prescription for the UTI.  I should have gotten the labs done before Friday but did not.
> 
> I read that an untreated UTI can spread and lead to sepsis which is life threatening.  I sure don't want that.  My doctor probably won't be back until Tuesday.  I'm drinking plenty of water anyhow.  Anyone who prays please say a prayer for me that this infection doesn't spread.  Thank you.


@Ruthanne, the UTI has to be either a really bad bacteria or untreated for a pretty long time, but yes it can lead to sepsis, severe confusion and death if not treated. I had a friend who kept putting off treatment and ended up in the ICU.  From what you’ve said, it doesn’t sound like it‘s out of control but take care and have it treated as soon as possible.  ((Hugs))


----------



## Trila (Jan 1, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> you can have my ex husband if you like...


....sounds like damaged goods, to me!   Sooooo, no thanks!


----------



## Trila (Jan 1, 2023)

Ruthanne said:


> Got many lab test results from Friday and it confirms a UTI.  I haven't been feeling well at all and been resting mostly.  I'm awaiting my doctor to send in a prescription for the UTI.  I should have gotten the labs done before Friday but did not.
> 
> I read that an untreated UTI can spread and lead to sepsis which is life threatening.  I sure don't want that.  My doctor probably won't be back until Tuesday.  I'm drinking plenty of water anyhow.  Anyone who prays please say a prayer for me that this infection doesn't spread.  Thank you.


UTI's can do all sorts of bad things, if left untreated.  I'm happy to hear that you are drinking more water, water, water!  Some cranberry juice (once a day) can help, too!  In the mean time, water, water, water!!  

Sending healing energy to you!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2023)

Trila said:


> UTI's can do all sorts of bad things, if left untreated.  I'm happy to hear that you are drinking more water, water, water!  Some cranberry juice (once a day) can help, too!  In the mean time, water, water, water!!
> 
> Sending healing energy to you!!


Thank you so much @Trila Healing energy is great!  I hope you're enjoying the holiday.


----------



## Trila (Jan 1, 2023)

StarSong said:


> Didn't get to what I wanted to do today so those chores are pushed off until tomorrow.
> 
> Instead I used up the last 6 pizza doughs that I made last Weds. They'd be moving toward the use-it-or-lose-it stage in a another couple of days. 4 pizzas and 16 mini calzones have been added to the freezer stash.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have a well stocked freezer, with all kinds of good stuff!  I'd be happy to help you empty it.....

Just sayin'!


----------



## Trila (Jan 1, 2023)

Ruthanne said:


> Thank you so much @Trila Healing energy is great!  I hope you're enjoying the holiday.


I am....or was, it's over now.  Time to take a shower , and get ready for bed. I usually play a few video games with Dio, after my shower, then read a bit.  After that


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2023)

CinnamonSugar said:


> @Ruthanne, the UTI has to be either a really bad bacteria or untreated for a pretty long time, but yes it can lead to sepsis, severe confusion and death if not treated. I had a friend who kept putting off treatment and ended up in the ICU.  From what you’ve said, it doesn’t sound like it‘s out of control but take care and have it treated as soon as possible.  ((Hugs))


Thanks for your feedback.  I've had the UTI for 2 weeks and one of those days there was lots of blood in my urine the entire day.  But come to think of it I've had decreased urine for longer than that.  Feel like I have to go all the time.  My Dr. should be getting back to me on Tuesday.  @CinnamonSugar


----------



## Trila (Jan 1, 2023)

Trish said:


> Good idea @hollydolly - Trila could get those insurance details from him.


----------



## Lilac (Jan 1, 2023)

Ruthanne said:


> Got many lab test results from Friday and it confirms a UTI.  I haven't been feeling well at all and been resting mostly.  I'm awaiting my doctor to send in a prescription for the UTI.  I should have gotten the labs done before Friday but did not.
> 
> I read that an untreated UTI can spread and lead to sepsis which is life threatening.  I sure don't want that.  My doctor probably won't be back until Tuesday.  I'm drinking plenty of water anyhow.  Anyone who prays please say a prayer for me that this infection doesn't spread.  Thank you.



I take AZO soft gels everyday to prevent bladder infections & it's helped me a lot.  I love cranberry juice, but my stomach doesn't so I was glad when I found these.  They have gummies & a tablet which I tried, but I didn't think they worked as well as the soft gels.


----------



## Lilac (Jan 1, 2023)

Vegetating in the recliner watching TV after finishing cleaning dishes, kitchen & putting away leftovers from a late lunch with a few family members. Tomorrow the leftovers will be put in smaller containers & frozen for quick dinners later.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2023)

Lilac said:


> Vegetating in the recliner watching TV after finishing cleaning dishes, kitchen & putting away leftovers from a late lunch with a few family members. Tomorrow the leftovers will be put in smaller containers & frozen for quick dinners later.


I'm vegging out too and cooking dinner.  I may freeze some too.  I don't have any room in the refrigerator though.  I really stocked up on food.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Jan 1, 2023)

Saturday morning we got a massive snowstorm and lost tv, internet and half the power. I don’t have heat but do have a space heater. The entire building has partial power so must be on 2 different transformers.

I won’t be going anywhere until the parking lot is plowed. So my plans for yesterday and today didn’t happen. Glad that I have data on my phone and that all our power isn’t out or I would have had to have my best friend come rescue me and the little dogs.

Hollydolly, considering how your ex treated you I think you are being very kind.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 1, 2023)

Today was financial reconciliation day. I recorded the last dividends and capital gains that came in on my Divs-Caps spreadsheet. I also tallied  the value of each investment and liquid asset on the spreadsheets I created. I do this quarterly and am always anxious to see how I fare at the end of each year. Now that I have these figures, I know how much more is due on my 2022 Zakat (obligatory charity). I complete a comprehensive form that establishes how much Zakat should be paid. Paying Zakat, which is donated to the poor, is one of the 5 pillars of Islam, so I take getting it right seriously. I also tallied up the rest of what my son owes for his charges on my (our) cards for this statement period. I calculated what cash back rewards he's due for the last quarter, then transferred that amount to his account.

This afternoon, we watched (well, I rewatched) two episodes of Reacher. I fell asleep during part of the second one. I also had phone conversations with my BFF and online BFF, did more napping and watched a little more of Criminal Minds. Since I finished the finale of the original, I'm watching the reboot and also starting to watch the seasons I missed. Of course I played WWF and am spending time on SF and FB.

Here is one of the pages of the Zakat form:


----------



## Pepper (Jan 2, 2023)

Up at 3:15 am.  Uh oh.  Been getting up at this awful hour since dil was at hospital last week.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 2, 2023)

One of my near neighbors is awake.  I smell Bacon!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 2, 2023)

Pepper said:


> Up at 3:15 am.  Uh oh.  Been getting up at this awful hour since dil was at hospital last week.


Sorry Pepper. How is your DIL doing?  Uggh...since I stopped eating pork decades ago, the smell of it cooking makes me sick.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 2, 2023)

She's doing well!  Thanks @OneEyedDiva


----------



## Pepper (Jan 2, 2023)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Sorry Pepper. How is your DIL doing?  Uggh...since I stopped eating pork decades ago, the smell of it cooking makes me sick.


Being an apartment liver, I've been exposed to a lot over the years!


----------



## Trish (Jan 2, 2023)

Trila said:


> View attachment 260149


@Trila  hollydolly has been waiting to get the house insurance details from her ex but, I got the wrong ex


----------



## Georgiagranny (Jan 2, 2023)

Good morning boys and girls. Maggiecat let me sleep until 5.

It's very warm at 50F. Imagine January 2 and that warm at this hour. It won't last, but it's nice for now. Maybe rain later this morning.

Dunno what's on the agenda today except some laundry.


----------



## Trish (Jan 2, 2023)

Overslept and woke with a headache.  Ok now though and it looks nice outside; dry, bright, not too cold so have the windows open and even put some washing outside to air off.  Planning to go for a walk later.  I think the supermarket is open today so might pop in but, if not, no worries, we don't need anything.  Have a good day everyone


----------



## Georgiagranny (Jan 2, 2023)

Yanno that junk drawer, the one that everybody has? Yeah, that one. I only have a few drawers in my kitchen so instead I have a junk cabinet. Um. I just went looking for something and realized that there's stuff in there that's been there so long, I've forgotten what it's for.

So now I have something to put on the "I don't know what's on the agenda today" list. Laundry and clean out the junk cabinet. Those two things should keep me off the streets for a while!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

Trish said:


> Overslept and woke with a headache.  Ok now though and it looks nice outside; dry, bright, not too cold so have the windows open and even put some washing outside to air off.  Planning to go for a walk later.  I think the supermarket is open today so might pop in but, if not, no worries, we don't need anything.  Have a good day everyone


yes supermarkets are open today, reduced hours.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

Sunny this morning, 45 deg..  I've got to go and visit the Ex in hospital and take him some things he needs.. On the way I'll pop into Costco and pick up a few things..


----------



## katlupe (Jan 2, 2023)

It is 37 degrees presently and still dark. Working on some files that need to be cleaned out. Nothing else is planned so far but I have plenty that needs to be done. So I will be getting started after I finish my morning coffee. Most likely paying bills (online).


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 2, 2023)

Woke up  around 4am.
Tossed and turned for an hour or so, got up , tea and toast, watched news  headlines and it is depressing on every station.
Ukraine bombings, shootings, floods etc etc.
Back to bed for hopefully some sleep. I will even settle for a doze.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 2, 2023)

Mizmo said:


> Woke up  around 4am.
> Tossed and turned for an hour or so, got up , tea and toast, watched news  headlines and it is depressing on every station.
> Ukraine bombings, shootings, floods etc etc.


Back in the sixties I can remember how the assassination of President Kennedy in 1963 and the 1966 Aberfan disaster, where a school was engulfed in slurry from mining, resulting in the deaths of 144, of which, 116 were children.
Those events so depressed me that I gave up on the news. Never look at a newspaper, listen to it on the radio nor watch it on TV. The world knew about the death of our Queen long before I did.


----------



## jet (Jan 2, 2023)

took all decorations down,packed away,christmas is done with....oh eating a pickled onion yesterday,a tooth broke,so,dentists sometime,its not hurting at moment


----------



## Della (Jan 2, 2023)

horseless carriage said:


> Back in the sixties I can remember how the assassination of President Kennedy in 1963 and the 1966 Aberfan disaster, where a school was engulfed in slurry from mining, resulting in the deaths of 144, of which, 116 were children.
> Those events so depressed me that I gave up on the news. Never look at a newspaper, listen to it on the radio nor watch it on TV. The world knew about the death of our Queen long before I did.


I just found out about Aberfan a few years ago by watching "The Crown."  The show did a good job of re-inacting the whole incident.  Too good. Very upsetting.  

My husband never watches the news either, I have to tell him about the big things, like 9-11.  I even had to tell him when the Gulf War started.  At the time he was as a senior NCO in the military.  Thought he might want to know.

Today is Monday so I'm dusting and vacuuming.  It occurred to me that I've been dusting weekly for 70 years.  When do I get my gold watch?


----------



## Georgiagranny (Jan 2, 2023)

Della said:


> Today is Monday so I'm dusting and vacuuming.  It occurred to me that I've been dusting weekly for 70 years.  When do I get my gold watch?


You don't get a gold watch. If you expected it to stay dusted, you get meds because as we all know doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results is the definition of insanity.

Did you expect it to stay dusted? 

Time to see your friendly, neighborhood physician and get meds. Then you'll be fine and will only dust when the spirit moves you, knowing that it'll have to be done again by and by.


----------



## jujube (Jan 2, 2023)

I babysat the Littles last night and right now I am attempting to make Buzz Lightyear waffles with a mold. 

 They bear more resemblance to Muzz Nighmare than to Buzz Lightyear.

Why anyone would produce Buzz Lightyear pancake molds is beyond me, but the fool is soon parted from his money.......

Well, the pancakes are edible.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 2, 2023)

Morning all....I woke up at 4:30 this morning too....I've had my coffee and breakfast and cleaned out several cabinet shelves in the laundry room, threw away old meds, over the counter and prescriptions, freed up a lot of space...now if I can keep the momentum going.


----------



## charry (Jan 2, 2023)

not taking any notice of this extra bank holiday , i need to get out ...somewhere !! Anywhere !

so my monday drive to waitrose , which is an hour roundtrip, for extra bits 

nothing is local here 

hubby likes the drive as he sees all the sheep, horses, goats etc , along the way 

he stays in the car and listens to music and eats all my sweets LOL while i shop 

home for lunch , now online business and housework ....


----------



## charry (Jan 2, 2023)

Teacher Terry said:


> Saturday morning we got a massive snowstorm and lost tv, internet and half the power. I don’t have heat but do have a space heater. The entire building has partial power so must be on 2 different transformers.
> 
> I won’t be going anywhere until the parking lot is plowed. So my plans for yesterday and today didn’t happen. Glad that I have data on my phone and that all our power isn’t out or I would have had to h
> 
> ...


----------



## jet (Jan 2, 2023)

OMG ...False teeth for you Jet......Age Makes them loose ....LOL

p___ off


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2023)

I had an unproductive morning. Seems the post office and banks are closed. I didn't realize they consider January 2 a holiday, also.

https://www.fox29.com/news/whats-open-closed-jan-2-2023-banks-post-office


----------



## Pepper (Jan 2, 2023)

Oh yeah, because Christmas Day was on Sunday, so ............ thanks deb.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Jan 2, 2023)

finishing a piece of toast then out the door to my job...


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 2, 2023)

Already had my early morning coffee, and at about 9 am I started on the outside Christmas lights.  Had them all down by 9:45.  As you can guess, they were minimal and did not need a ladder to put up or take down.

Brought the empty boxes in from the garage to attack the Christmas tree either later today or tomorrow or...  In the mean time, I need to make a trip to Publix for a few essentials, just in case we feel the need to eat today.

Happy 2023!!


----------



## Myrtle (Jan 2, 2023)

Snow overnight, roads are bad, more snow expected, must stay in.  I guess I might as well clean.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 2, 2023)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Today was financial reconciliation day. I recorded the last dividends and capital gains that came in on my Divs-Caps spreadsheet. I also tallied  the value of each investment and liquid asset on the spreadsheets I created. I do this quarterly and am always anxious to see how I fare at the end of each year. Now that I have these figures, I know how much more is due on my 2022 Zakat (obligatory charity). I complete a comprehensive form that establishes how much Zakat should be paid. Paying Zakat, which is donated to the poor, is one of the 5 pillars of Islam, so I take getting it right seriously. I also tallied up the rest of what my son owes for his charges on my (our) cards for this statement period. I calculated what cash back rewards he's due for the last quarter, then transferred that amount to his account.
> 
> This afternoon, we watched (well, I rewatched) two episodes of Reacher. I fell asleep during part of the second one. I also had phone conversations with my BFF and online BFF, did more napping and watched a little more of Criminal Minds. Since I finished the finale of the original, I'm watching the reboot and also starting to watch the seasons I missed. Of course I played WWF and am spending time on SF and FB.
> 
> ...


Whoa!!!  That's waaaay too much work for me, GF.  I keep monthly track of my overall balances and get statements at the end of the year.  DH & I support numerous charities throughout the year - mostly through monthly donations.  

I suspect your percentage of support is far greater than ours.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 2, 2023)

S....O....S


----------



## Pepper (Jan 2, 2023)

JimBob1952 said:


> S....O....S


Is that a call for help?


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 2, 2023)

debodun said:


> I had an unproductive morning. Seems the post office and banks are closed. I didn't realize they consider January 2 a holiday, also.
> 
> https://www.fox29.com/news/whats-open-closed-jan-2-2023-banks-post-office


I have trouble keeping track, too.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 2, 2023)

Pepper said:


> Is that a call for help?


No it is the same...old...xxxx


----------



## StarSong (Jan 2, 2023)

jujube said:


> I babysat the Littles last night and right now I am attempting to make Buzz Lightyear waffles with a mold.
> 
> They bear more resemblance to Muzz Nighmare than to Buzz Lightyear.
> 
> ...


I have a very old Mickey Mouse waffle maker, and it turns out waffles that actually do look like MM.  Newer versions aren't nearly as good.  

Most press-in-the-design waffle, pancake and cookie makers don't work worth beans. It's not you, Jujube, it's them.


----------



## timoc (Jan 2, 2023)

What are you doing today 2023​
Counting the days to Christmas.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 2, 2023)

My dil makes Truck Waffles.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 2, 2023)

I think we are planning on going to Target to get new king size pillows. Ours are getting those yellowish stains. Ugh…I wonder how often they  should be replaced?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 2, 2023)

Pepper said:


> Oh yeah, because Christmas Day was on Sunday, so ............ thanks deb.


Oops, meant New Year's Day.  So glad it's all over....


----------



## katlupe (Jan 2, 2023)

I planned on walking at four different times today around my hallway for 15 minutes each time. I was only able to do it for 7 minutes the first time. So I am not limiting myself to 15 minutes but will see how long I can go each time. I am using my walker because I have to. But not holding onto it very hard. Keeping my hands loose and look straight ahead (Never down!).


----------



## MickaC (Jan 2, 2023)

Today…..
Garbage pick up tomorrow…..have a full bin, missed last week, due to my drive blocked with snow.
Been sorting through stuff, so there’s some extra.
Doing my 1st of the year check through my journal of sites, passwords, etc……have added 4, and deleted several that I don’t use anymore.
I’m getting closer to my sewing machines……have to get all the other stuff done so I can enjoy my time at my machines……long list of sewing I want to do.
I will start a lot of extra cleaning soon……kinda like spring cleaning, only in the winter.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 2, 2023)

Looks like we've got a scammer........big time.

I just reported him on one of the ads. Don't know what else I should do but I don't want to go to every single one.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 2, 2023)

This everyone-taking-Monday-off-b/c-NewYear–was-Sunday is really messing me up =(. Can’t go to the optometrist to pick out new eye glasses, can’t make appt to talk with folks at the Learning Disabilities center in town (so I can hopefully get a better grasp of granddaughter’s autism for when I babysit)…. Went to Lowe’s to get a small chest freezer; first there were no sales people in the appliance department, then after a turn around the store to try to find something else, there are sales people but also about 6 clients waiting to be served.  eye yay yay.  So we’ll save that for another day.

Working on getting my knitted head band (to cover my ears) done so I can take it along with me to Darien later this week.  The weather is supposed to be in the high fifties and on the coast it will certainly be windy/cooler, so I want to be prepared.  Looking forward to my little vacation.

On the whole, though, nothing to complain about and much for which to be grateful.  Have a lovely day wherever you are.


----------



## J-Kat (Jan 2, 2023)

I finally got clothing, suitcases, totes, etc. used in my Christmas travel emptied and put away.  Still need to take down holiday decor.  Should have been done already but I have the procrastination gene.


----------



## Jules (Jan 2, 2023)

Pepper said:


> One of my near neighbors is awake.  I smell Bacon!


That’s one of the things about apartment living I forgot about.  




katlupe said:


> Looks like we've got a scammer........big time.
> 
> I just reported him on one of the ads. Don't know what else I should do but I don't want to go to every single one.



I wondered about reporting one.  It had been there for 30 minutes so I figured someone had reported him already.  Does it overload @Matrix if we’re all reporting the same things.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 2, 2023)

Jules said:


> That’s one of the things about apartment living I forgot about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was what I was afraid of doing, but I was here earlier and there was one. Came back and saw he had been busy adding more. Energetic little scammer!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

Della said:


> I just found out about Aberfan a few years ago by watching "The Crown."  The show did a good job of re-inacting the whole incident.  Too good. Very upsetting.
> 
> My husband never watches the news either, I have to tell him about the big things, like 9-11.  I even had to tell him when the Gulf War started.  At the time he was as a senior NCO in the military.  Thought he might want to know.
> 
> Today is Monday so I'm dusting and vacuuming.  It occurred to me that I've been dusting weekly for 70 years.  When do I get my gold watch?


here ya are Della..never say you don't get anything from me..


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 2, 2023)

Waiting for another Amazon delivery...


----------



## Medusa (Jan 2, 2023)

Practicing Esperanto.
Studying the gut/brain connection (I hope.)
Playing on the Wii Fit (I hope.)
And... watching a bunch of TV in between (very likely.)


----------



## charry (Jan 2, 2023)

jet said:


> OMG ...False teeth for you Jet......Age Makes them loose ....LOL
> 
> p___ off


----------



## TeeJay (Jan 2, 2023)

*Welp ... methinks after I finish me McDubble n' Fries, me'll head doonstairs to me room n' finish wartching a movie on Netflix. Wot movie, yinz arsk? Dunno. Forgot the title, dinnit? Reeeeally SHOULD head UPstairs instead, n' take me a shoower! But I don't bliddy FEEL like it, n' NObody can blithering MAKE me! *


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 2, 2023)

TeeJay said:


> *Welp ... methinks after I finish me McDubble n' Fries, me'll head doonstairs to me room n' finish wartching a movie on Netflix. Wot movie, yinz arsk? Dunno. Forgot the title, dinnit? Reeeeally SHOULD head UPstairs instead, n' take me a shoower! But I don't bliddy FEEL like it, n' NObody can blithering MAKE me! *


Well, I didn't arsk..  did anyone else here arsk?


----------



## Georgiagranny (Jan 2, 2023)

@TeeJay If you don't care that you'll smell funny, finish the movie. If you do care, take the shower and then finish the movie.

 So the new sheets have been washed and dried and the bed made up. 

And about cleaning out the junk cabinet. Um. Yanno all those pens and highlighters that are dried out and still in the pencil cup? Admit it! Y'all have some, too. Mine aren't there anymore. I bit the bullet and pitched 'em. 

There's still a lot to purge, but DD and I went to our favorite fun store that closed yesterday an hour before their posted closing time for New Years Day. I _had_ to go because DD asked me to. She wasn't going to buy anything, but I was convinced there would be something with my name on it. DD spent almost $50; I didn't buy anything. Nothing. There wasn't anything that spoke to me.

Why is it that when there are few bucks to spend, there's nothing to spend it on, but when you're dead broke and pinching pennies, everything you spy wants to follow you home?


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 2, 2023)

Normal daily routine,,Watched Rose Bowl parade,,have load of laundry in the washer.

Hope to clean my  desk,, carry  more Christmas decorations upstairs.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Jan 2, 2023)

Fooey. I forgot all about the Rose Bowl parade


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 2, 2023)

I thought the Rose parade was on on New Year's Day..  it isn't??


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2023)

JaniceM said:


> Well, I didn't arsk..  did anyone else here arsk?


Not me. I can't even understand what he says.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 2, 2023)

Rose Bowl parade didn't appear to have a lot of  floats.
I think you can see  the floats online or reruns of the parade.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2023)

Awaiting a grocery delivery. Free delivery today only. I haven't in quite some time.

Since I never made soup as I'd planned to on NYE (day) due to grands being here ...which was much better....I think I'll make it when my delivery is here.

Walked Doggie in a 45F cloudy, damp day. But i always like being in the wooded paths.


----------



## Della (Jan 2, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> here ya are Della..never say you don't get anything from me..


Yay!    That's all I wanted!  I didn't expect anything to stay dusted just a little recognition for a life time of faithful work.  My husband has a chest full of medals for his work.  

I'd like to thank HollyDolly,  the Academy of Dusters, the Great Seal of Good Housekeeping and a special nod of gratitude to all the humble toilet cleaners out there!


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 2, 2023)

RadishRose said:


> Not me. I can't even understand what he says.


Oddly enough, I usually do (understand, I mean).


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 2, 2023)

Wow ...  about this..
I use Chanel#5 body lotion which sells for around $60 U.S and  $74 Can.
Got the bottle tipped upside down to get the last dregs so have been shopping Internet as local pharmacies out of stock.
I get to Walmart and they are selling at $171.45.free shipping
Daylight robbery!

https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/chanel...liliters-Perfumed-Luxury-Body/PRD4DNQA7SORZPY

Grrrrrrrrr. I  am just about to have my afternoon coffee and I need one of @Georgiagranny 's blueberry scones to sweeten me up.


----------



## Supernatural (Jan 2, 2023)

We took our showers after putting away the decorations due to kitty having a fascination with the artificial snow on tree. Thank goodness he didnae get sick, phew. Finally went to bed around 5am.

Grrrrr! Got woken up at 5:45am by guy knocking on wrong door. Both me and daughter plus kitty took another fifteen minutes to get back asleep.

It's been a very quiet day overall. Currently catching up on Rose Bowl Parade 2023 on YouTube. In half hour, making prawns tagliatelle with cheese sauce for dinner.

According to Tarotscope reader things will get better and improve from around 3-4 January. LOL, nothing new there as my own cards had predicted that. Sorry, it's been in my family for generations!

Were very happy to see so much sunshine today, really lifted our moods. Cheers!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

..bit of  an eventful day today.. drove over to the hospital, pulled onto the motorway at the slip road.. and as I did I was struck by the fact there was only a few cars on there.. almost completely empty.. and I looked in my rear view mirror and between the slip road I came on and the one about 5 miles behind there was a HUGE plume of smoke, so obviously the traffic had been stopped back there before the fire.. I still haven't been able to find out what it was.. 

At the hospital the ex is in a ward , where all the rooms are private rooms within the ward.. very plush tbh.. all en-suite .. nicest ones I've ever seen..  and each room has a nursing station right outside.. 19 room.. 19 nursing stations..

In the room next to Ex .. is a guy about maybe 60-65..  I could see him because most people's doors were open to their rooms.. and the nurse in charge of the ward stopped me to ask some questions about Ex right outside of this mans' door.. and he was Screaming at the nursing staff. Get my F**** tea NOW!!!...over and over.. they were just replying ..yes ok Bob we're getting it for you.. I was like .. Ex husband said he'd been abusive all night to the nursing staff. and they are going to move him up into the main wards tomorrow. I have no idea if that means he'll be put in to a usual 6 bed ward.. and perhaps they feel he'll be dealt with more harshly by his peers with whom he'll have to share .. but Jeez.. what a nightmare. If I was a nurse getting that abuse I'd spit in his tea.. probably a good thing I'm not!..


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 2, 2023)

Par for the course Holly, my sister spent over 30 years in nursing, she had similar tales to tell. My retired paramedic wife has had her share too. Even my niece, my brother's daughter, who is a doctor, has experienced abusive behaviour.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

horseless carriage said:


> Par for the course Holly, my sister spent over 30 years in nursing, she had similar tales to tell. My retired paramedic wife has had her share too. Even my niece, my brother's daughter, who is a doctor, has experienced abusive behaviour.


you know HC..my mother was a Nurse, and she never experienced that.. random abuse like  we read of in the media sometimes today .  This was back in the 60's.....

I've read as well have here of abuse of medical staff but usually in that context it's about drunks and drugged.. in A&E.. not you would imagine as in in patient.. middle aged man.. .. what is even worse to me was that he was surrounded by the room where the patients were all in their own pain.. like my ex husband right next door to him.. who were getting no rest because of this foul mouthed abuser..


----------



## Georgiagranny (Jan 2, 2023)

@hollydolly Is ex at least feeling better now that he's getting some medical attention?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly Is ex at least feeling better now that he's getting some medical attention?


no, in fact if anything he's worse. There's been no doctors in the wards since he was admitted, because it's a Holiday, so for now the nurses are just treating him with oxygen and a nebuliser for a lung infection .. . (sp)... he's fighting for every breath. Doctors will be in tomorrow... he'll know more then


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 2, 2023)

Slept much of the day.  Did some dishes.  Had a turkey breast sandwich.  Watching the news now.  Maybe watch a movie soon.


----------



## Blessed (Jan 2, 2023)

Ruthanne said:


> Slept much of the day.  Did some dishes.  Had a turkey breast sandwich.  Watching the news now.  Maybe watch a movie soon.


I drug myself out of bed at 1PM, six hours might seem good but I was up twice, dogs to the potty outside, then me later on the inside LOL,  Trying to wear myself out so I can get to sleep early, have a doctor appt at 8AM for a check up.  Got to do that no food or drink but water after midnight for blood work.


----------



## Trila (Jan 2, 2023)

Trish said:


> @Trila  hollydolly has been waiting to get the house insurance details from her ex but, I got the wrong ex


Well.....how many does she have?!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

Trila said:


> Well.....how many does she have?!!


I have One ex husband...


----------



## Trila (Jan 2, 2023)

I've been very busy today.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This afternoon, I did just one thing. I cut all of the smaller branches off of on of the crepe myrtle bushes then Dio took the chainsaw to it, and cut down the rest of it. That trunk was about a foot and a half in diameter. Anyway, I'm exhausted....I've gotten so weak since I broke my wrist. 
I may have been dehydrated too, so I've had a cuppa. Now it's time to relax and watch tv.

I have not read any posts, but maybe I'll do that before I go to bed.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 2, 2023)

Blessed said:


> I drug myself out of bed at 1PM, six hours might seem good but I was up twice, dogs to the potty outside, then me later on the inside LOL,  Trying to wear myself out so I can get to sleep early, have a doctor appt at 8AM for a check up.  Got to do that no food or drink but water after midnight for blood work.


I’m right there with you, @Blessed, on having fasting bloodwork in the AM. blah

I do not have dogs I have to take outside but you’d be surprised how fast this 65 yr old can move when she hears the cat making “up-chuck” sounds on the end of her bed!!   (Crisis averted, cat shooed outside in time)


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Jan 2, 2023)

I am spent, so tired, need a nap, off I go to lay down even before dinner...


----------



## Blessed (Jan 2, 2023)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I’m right there with you, @Blessed, on having fasting bloodwork in the AM. blah
> 
> I do not have dogs I have to take outside but you’d be surprised how fast this 65 yr old can move when she hears the cat making “up-chuck” sounds on the end of her bed!!   (Crisis averted, cat shooed outside in time)



Kind of the same noise if I don't wake, little girl dog will give up and take a pee, then she kind of scratches her feet on the carpet, like a cat in the littler box.  Still have to get up dry it up the best I can.  Then drag out the little green machine in the morning. LOL


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2023)

my last post, a few days ago?

Still same problem I was having: a difficult computer problem, with a back-up keyboard, not easy to use either.

Sending my hello to all of you....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

Kaila said:


> my last post, a few days ago?
> 
> Still same problem I was having: a difficult computer problem, with a back-up keyboard, not easy to use either.
> 
> Sending my hello to all of you....


I remember you said you had a problem Kaila.. can't remember exactly what it was..  are you any closer to getting it fixed ?.. have you asked on the computer forum here ? Computer Problems and fixes


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 2, 2023)

StarSong said:


> Whoa!!!  That's waaaay too much work for me, GF.  I keep monthly track of my overall balances and get statements at the end of the year.  DH & I support numerous charities throughout the year - mostly through monthly donations.
> 
> I suspect your percentage of support is far greater than ours.


As I've posted in a couple of threads in the Financial section, I enjoy keeping track of my finances Star. It's a form of relaxation for me. It's nice to see my progress. But even if I didn't like to do it, I'd absolutely have to so as to have the correct figures for Zakat purposes. A big help is the self tallying Vertex Family Budget Planner, another spreadsheet I maintain with my actual daily spending that generates monthly and annual totals. I also maintain a self generated spreadsheet with my projected spending for at least three months in advance. I've been closely monitoring my finances since I was 25 (when I was 'Poor Girl") and not only is it a hobby, it's a habit). Ya see...this is my thing. 

You said: _"I suspect your percentage of support is far greater than ours.  " _Perhaps it is. I donate quite a bit to charity between Zakat and St. Jude. We're talking thousands, not hundreds. Zakat is 2.5% of total Zakatable assets (glad it's not a 10% tithe like the Baptists!). Plus I donate between 4.5% and 5% of my traditional IRA, which is relatively small compared to my Roths, to St. Jude via my RMDs.
@horseless carriage @Pecos


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> I remember you said you had a problem Kaila.. can't remember exactly what it was..  are you any closer to getting it fixed ?.. have you asked on the computer forum here ? Computer Problems and fixes


Not fixable.  I need to figure out getting a new one.
Will take time.
thank you for asking.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

Kaila said:


> Not fixable.  I need to figure out getting a new one.
> Will take time.
> thank you for asking.


what are you using now ?...


----------



## Trila (Jan 2, 2023)

Ruthanne said:


> Slept much of the day.  Did some dishes.  Had a turkey breast sandwich.  Watching the news now.  Maybe watch a movie soon.


You are a party animal!!!


----------



## Trila (Jan 2, 2023)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I’m right there with you, @Blessed, on having fasting bloodwork in the AM. blah
> 
> I do not have dogs I have to take outside but you’d be surprised how fast this 65 yr old can move when she hears the cat making “up-chuck” sounds on the end of her bed!!   (Crisis averted, cat shooed outside in time)


Amazing, isn't it?!!!  I can be at the other end of the house when I hear Andy and his hairball!!!  You can hear the sonic boom as I run for the kitchen and shoo him out the door.  Usually, he finishes the deed on the porch....and I have to clean it anyway!

What is your cat's name?


----------



## Trila (Jan 2, 2023)

LadyEmeraude said:


> I am spent, so tired, need a nap, off I go to lay down even before dinner...


I hope you get some rest...


----------



## Teacher Terry (Jan 2, 2023)

_Another day of the energy company promising power and not delivering. Every evening we get a email that we will get it the next day. Meanwhile the dogs and I are sequestered in the bedroom with the space heater. _


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 2, 2023)

Teacher Terry said:


> _Another day of the energy company promising power and not delivering. Every evening we get a email that we will get it the next day. Meanwhile the dogs and I are sequestered in the bedroom with the space heater. _


Oh. That must be rough!  I hope you get your power on soon!


----------



## katlupe (Jan 2, 2023)

Right now, I am supposed to be sleeping. I was. So I looked for a paper with my son's new landlord's name and address on it. I could not find it and need it this morning. I found it but wonder why I could not find it last night? 

After I finish my gingerale I will go back to bed. I ate too late last night and I think that was the problem. Never again! I normally never eat after six.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Jan 3, 2023)

Back to real life today.

The temp right now at 4:45am is 65F. You read that right. 65F.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 3, 2023)

Doc appt. at 11 am.  I hope I remember to go!  Been forgetting this.  My future for 2023=doctors, doctors, tests & more tests.  I've been severely neglecting myself.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 3, 2023)

Trila said:


> Amazing, isn't it?!!!  I can be at the other end of the house when I hear Andy and his hairball!!!  You can hear the sonic boom as I run for the kitchen and shoo him out the door.  Usually, he finishes the deed on the porch....and I have to clean it anyway!
> 
> What is your cat's name?


Sylvester. @Trila porch is better than carpet!


----------



## Supernatural (Jan 3, 2023)

Woke up early today, Tuesday, my fault as I forgot to purge last tea drunk before bed LOL!

Read the news on Metro newspaper. Wow, thankfully no more postal strikes, but secondary schools will get forced fortnight at end of January due to teachers strikes but just in Scotland apparently.

We're told to, Pandemic-style, cover-up our faces again if we must go out and/or feeling ill to ease the burden on the NHS. I knew this wasn't going to disappear quickly!

Hawkeye actor, Jeremy Renner, got injured while plowing snow at his home. In critical but stable condition, so that's a plus.

Anyway, what bugs me are friends nowadays. I grew up with habits of contacting them, by phone letters and all. Papa insisted, as well as teachers, to write meaningful messages.

Therefore, I'm flabbergasted when I receive a two lines reply with bare minimum. Either they're hiding something, suffering from jealousy or can't be bothered. Regardless, it's strange to have concerns for someone who can't convey more.

Last holiday for Scotland today, so hopefully, things will fall back into the routine. But leaving yous with a smile on your face...

How many people will write 4 January 2022 on tomorrow 4 January 2023?


PS we've all done it, one-time or another in every new year's there's been. I've seen it more often in my old working days. What a hoot! Later y'all and have a great Tuesday...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2023)

Pouring of rain this morning, been at it all night again. not cold tho' at 52 deg... 

Slept late again.. but I didn't go to bed until late.. 

Not feeling 100 % today so I'm pleased I don't have anywhere to go...


----------



## Barefootgirl (Jan 3, 2023)

I plan on doing some online shopping for my epoxy tumblers hobby.  There is a brand of epoxy I'd like to try and of course buying more glitter.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 3, 2023)

The elevator engineer is coming here today to check out this elevator. Our district manager from the company that owns our building is supposed to be here as well as our maintenance man. So we will see what happens after that.

Today is usually my errand day. I always have to pay my son's bills and get him things he needs (he is disabled and lives down the street) as well as some of my own errands. My bf (boyfriend) is doing it all for me and poor guy, he will come up the stairs to bring everything to me. 

My day will revolve around these two events.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 3, 2023)

On my early walk at 6:30a strolled half way down my street,temp was 40(unseasonably warm for this time of year}
 This morning Mary&I are going on our 1st 'road trip' of the new year, to local grocery store, Tops I haven't been there in a couple of weeks due to 'snow event' we had xmas weekend
The rest of my day,another walk,read NYT,my book. Tomorrow after a week without TV/cable, Spectrum tech bringing my new cablebx in morning between 8-9am


----------



## MickaC (Jan 3, 2023)

Yesterday……accomplished all the tasks I set out to do……garbage bin to the curb last nite for today.
Was an amazing day out yesterday…..got up to 0 for a short time, then down to -4c, where it stayed for the day…..not a snow flake was moving…..beautiful blue sky…..not a cloud to be seen.
Looked at some sNOw that needed shovelled……but…..the pulled muscle in my back said no, not yet.

Today……need to do a couple things downtown.
Cooking up some boneless skinless chicken breasts right now, almost done.
Usual morning cleaning chores.
Hope to go through some more sewing stuff.


----------



## Myrtle (Jan 3, 2023)

Love the pet stories. There are two hairball babies here.  I love dogs too but it’s better for me not to have one now. The kitties keep me on my toes.

Its cold, snowy and windy so I may not get out today again. At least I’m not as grumpy about it as yesterday.  

This place is habit forming. Wishing you all a great day with sunny skies!


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 3, 2023)

It's a rainy 45  in NW PA, this morning.

Mac has been out  for a quick pee,,now curled up beside hubby.

Didn't get much cleaned on this desk or the  Christmas decorations  put away, yesterday.


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 3, 2023)

Forecasters say a '_Complex' _storm is heading towards Great Lakes....duh
so think I will be heading out to do some shopping.
Neighbour dropped by with two slices of  Christmas Fruit cake..you know, the kind that gets started in October and gets fed rum at intervals until Christmas....yum yum.


----------



## Blessed (Jan 3, 2023)

Had the doctor this morning for a check up, she was a no show, ill.  At least, the staff checked and I could go ahead and have the blood draw.  I had fasted and did not want to have to do it again.

Joy, I beat the trash man, did not have time to drag to the curb when I left.  It is done now.  I am going to have some toast or something and I am off to bed, only slept a couple of hours last night.

The air this morning was clear, cool and fresh when I took out the trash.  For some strange reason if made me feel young again. Rushing to get everything done before work, taking the son to school etc.  Enjoyed a nice memory.
Have a great day!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2023)

Still don't feel 100% today but I've managed to clean the house, vac all the way through.. and make a big pot of Lentil/Bacon and veggie soup...so I don't feel as tho' the day has been lost.

Update on the Ex.. He went into respiratory failure last night in hospital, and they had to resuscitate him... .. yet despite that the Doctors who came to see him this morning said he can go home.. .... he's clearly not fit to go home, he can only walk a few steps without collapsing breathless, and he lives at the top of a 3 floor apartment block, with no lift!

He's happy they've said he can go home soon, because the AC affects his breathing badly and they can't turn it off.. so now he's on Oxygen all day long in hospital , which he feels should only be a last resort and he doesn't want to have to rely on it.. but due to the effects of the AC, he fights for breath.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Jan 3, 2023)

So did the doctors even determine what is wrong with your ex holly? That seems bizarre.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Jan 3, 2023)

@hollydolly  OMG! Home? Stairs and no elevator? Agree with @Teacher Terry that's bizarre. Has there been a diagnosis?

I'm home. I'm tired or, as we say in the South, "tard."

Maybe some good news. I get three days off next week. Three. Count 'em3! I've been asking, nay...begging, for the longest time for either fewer days or fewer hours/day. Maybe it'll stay at only working four days/week. Fingers crossed

It's still very warm here. 70F and sprinkles off and on, with the heavy rain on the way sometime this afternoon. "They" say the risk of a tornado is low, but the risk of damaging wind is moderate. I guess that covers their arses no matter what.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2023)

Teacher Terry said:


> So did the doctors even determine what is wrong with your ex holly? That seems bizarre.


Lung infection is all they've said... they say  they need the bed.. . I insisted that they add to his notes that he lives at the top of 3 flights of stairs, and needs some help put in place..  they've agreed to do that, but will they ?..I don't know, and even if they do will it help in any way .. I don't know. Anyway  I do know if he was to die any day, I wouldn't be surprised..


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 3, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> Still don't feel 100% today but I've managed to clean the house, vac all the way through.. and make a big pot of Lentil/Bacon and veggie soup...so I don't feel as tho' the day has been lost.
> 
> Update on the Ex.. He went into repository failure last night in hospital, and they had to resuscitate him... .. yet despite that the Doctors who came to see him this morning said he can go home.. .... he's clearly not fit to go home, he can only walk a few steps with collapsing breathless, and he lives at the top of a 3 floor apartment block, with no lift!
> 
> He's happy they've said he can go home soon, because the AC affects his breathing badly and they can't turn it off.. so now he's on Oxygen all day long in hospital , which he feels should only be a last resort and he deosn't want to have to rely on it.. but due to the effects of the AC, he fights for breath.


@hollydolly,  I cannot formulate coherent words to express how I feel about the hospital situations you’ve described recently and how angry I feel about your loved ones‘ treatments.  It’s probably best I just keep my mouth closed.  ::muttering like Yosemite Sam::


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 3, 2023)

Been busy today:  early AM MD appt (fasting labs, yearly wellness check), new eye glasses ordered, stopped at the local office that services people with disabilities and hopefully some info will come from that for helping with me caring for my autistic granddaughter, got in touch with local “Friends of the Library” to volunteer once the local branch is up and running in March, knitting on my cap/ear warmer band, baking and worked out with son to dismantle and cart off the defunct tv in the armoire so I can store other (unsightly) electronics In there.

I’m headed to my daughters home this afternoon to spend time with my older granddaughter while her mom takes younger sister to her weekly speech therapy appt.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 3, 2023)

We went to Dels Tasty Freeze for lunch and had hot dogs and thick milk shakes. Stopped on the way home and got a couple scratch off tickets. Mine won, my wife’s didn’t. Came home and Amazon package was on my door step. A 25 foot rubber hose for her to water our outdoor plants. Old one sprung a leak and when you used it, it looks like you wet your pants.


----------



## Trish (Jan 3, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> Lung infection is all they've said... they say  they need the bed.. . I insisted that they add to his notes that he lives at the top of 3 flights of stairs, and needs some help put in place..  they've agreed to do that, but will they ?..I don't know, and even if they do will it help in any way .. I don't know. Anyway  I do know if he was to die any day, I wouldn't be surprised..


@hollydolly  If it has not already been done, ask the hospital to appoint an OT (occupational therapist) who should be able to assess your ex's needs and arrange help.  Also would be useful to contact Help the Aged to see what help (if any) is available within the area your ex lives, in some areas they have teams in local hospitals who can organise home help i.e. someone to help with housework and shopping after a stay in hospital.  Your ex might also want to consider speaking to his GP to see whether it would be helpful for a social worker to be appointed, I believe a GP can do the referral.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2023)

Trish said:


> @hollydolly  If it has not already been done, ask the hospital to appoint an OT (occupational therapist) who should be able to assess your ex's needs and arrange help.  Also would be useful to contact Help the Aged to see what help (if any) is available within the area your ex lives, in some areas they have teams in local hospitals who can organise home help i.e. someone to help with housework and shopping after a stay in hospital.  Your ex might also want to consider speaking to his GP to see whether it would be helpful for a social worker to be appointed, I believe a GP can do the referral.


thanks Trish. Yes apparently he has already spoken to his GP and got nowhere.  he's hoping to apply to the council for a Home help.. however I fear now that he's so poorly he just won't have the energy. I will help him as much as I can and I have been.... but of course I don't want him to depend on my help that's the only problem.. he's my ex for a reason iyswim .. and I'm beginning to think he's becoming too reliant on me ( altho' he's ordinarily very independent) .. not that I can blame him, I'm sure if I couldn't breathe I'd be grateful for someone else taking charge.. but I've just come out of my marriage, I don't  think it's a good idea for me to become involved with my EX husband from 40 years ago again..


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 3, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> but I've just come out of my marriage, I don't  think it's a good idea for me to become involved with my EX husband from 40 years ago again..


Not meaning to be nosy, and you probably mentioned this here someplace, but are you referring to the same person??


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2023)

JaniceM said:


> Not meaning to be nosy, and you probably mentioned this here someplace, but are you referring to the same person??


The same person as who?


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 3, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> The same person as who?


The ex from long ago and the guy in the hospital.


----------



## Trish (Jan 3, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> thanks Trish. Yes apparently he has already spoken to his GP and got nowhere.  he's hoping to apply to the council for a Home help.. however I fear now that he's so poorly he just won't have the energy. I will help him as much as I can and I have been.... but of course I don't want him to depend on my that's the only problem.. he's my ex for a reason iyswim .. and I'm beginning to think he's becoming too reliant on me ( altho' he's ordianrily very indpenedant) .. not that I can blame him, I'm sure if I couldn't breathe I'd be grateful for someone else taking charge.. but I've just come out of my marriage, I don't  think it's a good idea for me to become involved with my EX husband from 40 years ago again..


Yes, that's what I was thinking, you are wise to be wary.  It is good of you to help him out but, it's not an ongoing solution and some services will be less helpful if they know there is someone around who will help.  It seems to depend on what area you are in as to how good/bad the services are.  I hope he can get some help soon.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 3, 2023)

Pappy said:


> Dels Tasty Freeze for lunch and had hot dogs and thick milk shakes


Sounds like a happy trip back to the 50's, @Pappy


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 3, 2023)

Rained all day. Took Doggie to the groomer and in the meantime, ran over to Stop & Shop for a few things I didn't get at Adi, like ice cream!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2023)

JaniceM said:


> The ex from long ago and the guy in the hospital.


the ex husband who is in hospital is my Daughters' father, we were married very young, and divorced almost 40 years ago..


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 3, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> the ex husband who is in hospital is my Daughters' father, we were married very young, and divorced almost 40 years ago..


Ohhh.  OK.  Just wondering.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Jan 3, 2023)

The rain has started. Thunder. Lightning. Sky is as dark as the inside of a cow's belly. And we have a tornado watch.

I hope we don't lose power.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 3, 2023)

Georgiagranny said:


> The rain has started. Thunder. Lightning. Sky is as dark as the inside of a cow's belly. And we have a tornado watch.
> 
> I hope we don't lose power.


Be safe GG!!!


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 3, 2023)

Today I am 3 months post surgery for my knee replacements.  October 3 I got total knee replacements both sides.  My recovery has been good, but slower than I'd like.

Pain is not gone, but it is much more manageable, no need for any kind of pain killers any more.  Mostly they hurt when I do certain movements, like going down stairs or trying to stand up from a seat without arm pushing.  Does not keep me from doing anything, mostly irritating at this point. I am told this could last another 3 months or more.

I still have some swelling, not too noticeable, and some stiffness in my knees, I am told the stiffness is caused by the swelling.  I am told this could also last another 3 months or more.  Related to the pain I think.

I am told the residual pain and swelling is the result of my tendons and ligaments adjusting to my new knees and perhaps some reaction of my immune system to the foreign objects they put into my knees, a lot of metal and plastic my body is not used to.

Something I had not thought about before hand is that these knees are different from my natural ones, not just my bad ones at the time of replacement.  We live our lives unconsciously adapting our movements to what works best for our joints.  Problem is suddenly my joints are different.  I think I am having to relearn how to use them.  Result is I cannot walk quite as confidently as before, and I think it will take time to learn to.

Due to bad knees for many years, knees that would not straighten out, I walked a bit bent over and was bowlegged.  Now I can fully extend the new knees and am no longer bowlegged.  However learning to walk fully straight and upright is a challenge.  I can do it, but my brain doesn't want to.  It's going to take a lot of retraining I suspect.

On the positive side there are a lot of things I am better able to do now than before the surgery.  My knee joint has much better range of motion.  I can do things I could not before, like walking up and down stairs normally, one foot after the other.  Only have a bit of pain on the way down, but it will get better, already is... slowly.  My pain is probably less than before surgery, kind of hard to remember.  Big difference is this new pain is different and getting better.  The old pain just got worse.

All in all I am happy I did it, suspect I will be happier in a few more months.  And I am very glad I did both knees at the same time, only one recovery is a whole lot better than two.

Double replacements are quite rare, and I don't know why.  Maybe the surgeons and hospitals make more money doing it twice.  When I first asked for the double my surgeon said no.  I was fortunate to have a friend who got both done a few years ago, he helped me put a good case together for the surgeon.  I went in with things like recovery statistics, and the names of a few doctors who would do it.  After some negotiations he agreed, and then told me he did doubles on occasion, but rarely.  This is a guy who does almost nothing but knee replacements, he did two others the same day he did mine.

Knee replacement is not minor surgery, in some ways worse than I expected.  I knew it would be very painful for the first few weeks, and it was, but I thought it would be over sooner.  They cut off the ends of 3 leg bones, and the back side of the knee cap and replace them with metal and plastic.  So for both knees that's 8 bones...  Not minor.  Don't do it if you don't need it, but if you do I recommend considering it.  At this point in time there really is no other cure for osteoarthritis of the knees.

If you do it physical therapy is an absolute necessity, particularly in the first weeks, at least once a day starting within 24 hours of surgery.  It is quite painful.  Some people take a strong pain killer before PT, I did not need to, but its better than not doing the PT.  If you do not do PT as your knees heal scar tissue forms that blocks knee movement and recovery.  Not something easily fixed.  It can mean more surgery.  So be prepared for a hard PT regiment.  It also helps to exercise the legs before surgery.

I'll report back in another 3 months or so to let y'all know if things really do get better.  I believe they will.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 3, 2023)

Alligatorob said:


> Today I am 3 months post surgery for my knee replacements.  October 3 I got total knee replacements both sides.  My recovery has been good, but slower than I'd like.
> 
> Pain is not gone, but it is much more manageable, no need for any kind of pain killers any more.  Mostly they hurt when I do certain movements, like going down stairs or trying to stand up from a seat without arm pushing.  Does not keep me from doing anything, most irritating at this point. I am told this could last another 3 months or more.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the update.
You will keep realizing a lot of changes for a long time yet.
Yes, they do feel different.
No, they’re not bionic.
One thing that is a must…..regular exercising with the knees, will be a part of your life forever…..to keep them from stiffing up.
You did a good job…..what’s next.   Lol…..lol.


----------



## Blessed (Jan 3, 2023)

@Alligatorob You have done great! Just keep after it, do as much as you can but do not do things that might cause an issue.

The one thing I will say is to make sure the house is set up for safety.  I had a hip replacement about 18 months ago.  Went well, recovery was less painful than the condition that caused.  I set up the house to avoid trip hazards, moved things for ease of moving about, set up things in the bath.

Last night the shower came after me.  I was sitting on my shower chair to shave my legs and that darn chair slipped and flew out from under me.  Scared the crap out of me, unhurt (thought).  Later in the evening, started with some pain. Let's just say my pirate name is "Bluebutt".  Even when we are careful, things can still happen!


----------



## DebraMae (Jan 3, 2023)

Today I got all of the Christmas decorations put up and cleaned the house a bit.  Neighbor came over for a bit with his 6 yr. old daughter and I enjoyed seeing them.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 3, 2023)

Alligatorob said:


> Today I am 3 months post surgery for my knee replacements.  October 3 I got total knee replacements both sides.  My recovery has been good, but slower than I'd like.
> 
> Pain is not gone, but it is much more manageable, no need for any kind of pain killers any more.  Mostly they hurt when I do certain movements, like going down stairs or trying to stand up from a seat without arm pushing.  Does not keep me from doing anything, most irritating at this point. I am told this could last another 3 months or more.
> 
> ...


You've come a long way, Rob. Proud of you for your determination and general grasp on how you're healing and what lies ahead. Keep at it!


----------



## Right Now (Jan 3, 2023)

Treated myself to a day of pleasure because the weather here is holding, no snow in the forecast.  I drove an hour to the casino, played for four hours, then drove back home in the pouring rain!  A good time, I'll take care of business tomorrow.


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 3, 2023)

Pepper said:


> I caved.  Made it till 11:30 am.  Geez, I'm so weak!


Take it easy, @Pepper! Don't stop your bad habit "cold Turkey." Maybe do a little at a time, whatever it takes, so you become used to it. Forming new habits takes at least 7 tries. Good luck!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2023)

Got up earlier than I have been today.  Waiting for my dr. to send in a prescription-he must be very busy.  Took dog out for a walk and she wanted to go back inside-I think because it was raining.  Anyhow gave her a treat as usual for always being such a good doggie!

I have to do laundry.  It piles up fast.  I also have other  cleaning chores to do--my favorite, dusting---NOT!  haha.  I used to be OCD with cleaning many, many moons ago.  Now, I let it go too long.  I guess I got tired of it after all these years.

Had a chipolte bean burger for dinner--it was so good!  I had forgotten how good they were.  Got some at Aldi's.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Jan 3, 2023)

_At 11am I got my power back so the dogs and I didn’t have to stay in bed under a pile of blankets! We also now have tv which I only watch at night but I sure missed it. 

Holly, when you have a child with someone you are connected forever. My kid’s dad and his wife flew out for Xmas week and I cooked for them a few times and they took us all out to a fancy restaurant. I think it’s a gift you give your kids. _


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2023)

Teacher Terry said:


> _At 11am I got my power back so the dogs and I didn’t have to stay in bed under a pile of blankets! We also now have tv which I only watch at night but I sure missed it.
> 
> Holly, when you have a child with someone you are connected forever. My kid’s dad and his wife flew out for Xmas week and I cooked for them a few times and they took us all out to a fancy restaurant. I think it’s a gift you give your kids. _


LOL..the Irony is, he walked away from my Daughter when she was a young teen.. for the sake of someone else and _her_ kids , and my Daughter now, wants nothing to do with him, and is mad that I'm helping him. All very complicated..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2023)

Today , it's raining again.. the forecast said it would be dry. It's 9.30am, I have an appointment shortly, not far from home.. won't take long.. then later I have to take my car for it's MOT, I'm dreading that it won't pass...


----------



## Georgiagranny (Jan 4, 2023)

I was already up when the thunder started up again. It's so bad that it even scared Maggiecat.

Maybe the storm will keep customers at home so I can get my work done. I left a crapton behind yesterday.


----------



## Trish (Jan 4, 2023)

Right Now said:


> Treated myself to a day of pleasure because the weather here is holding, no snow in the forecast.  I drove an hour to the casino, played for four hours, then drove back home in the pouring rain!  A good time, I'll take care of business tomorrow.


@Right Now   Did you get lucky?  Thanks to my then partner, we usually left with a little more in our pockets than we arrived with but, my goodness, the wads of cash some people slapped down on the tables and lost!  I haven't been to a casino for years but, I found them fascinating places.


----------



## Trish (Jan 4, 2023)

Today it's windy and overcast but, I will pick up something nice for lunch and then pop over to visit family who were away for Christmas.  I have some presents to take and it will be nice to catch up.  Doesn't Christmas seem a long time ago now?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 4, 2023)

Blessed said:


> I drug myself out of bed at 1PM, six hours might seem good but I was up twice, dogs to the potty outside, then me later on the inside LOL,  Trying to wear myself out so I can get to sleep early, have a doctor appt at 8AM for a check up.  Got to do that no food or drink but water after midnight for blood work.  Good morning l


I hope your blood work came back good.  Did it?   I went for labs last Friday and fasted 12 hours.  I had to give a urine sample too and could hardly do that because of UTI.  Some  of my. labs were in the normal range and others were to high or too low.  Some I don't understand why he wanted me tested for a few other things. They took 8or9 vials of blood.  Good luck with your Dr and lab work.

@Blessed


----------



## timoc (Jan 4, 2023)

*I'm sitting here* attempting to 'twiddle' my toes. 
I used to be able to 'twiddle' them at 100mph, but the best I can manage now is a pathetic little twitch, oh well, nevermind, I'm enjoying my big mug of tea.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 4, 2023)

timoc said:


> *I'm sitting here* attempting to 'twiddle' my toes.
> I used to be able to 'twiddle' them at 100mph, but the best I can manage now is a pathetic little twitch, oh well, nevermind, I'm enjoying my big mug of tea.


@timoc   Just keep twitching those toes and you'll be back to twiddlin them in no time


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 4, 2023)

Trish said:


> Today it's windy and overcast but, I will pick up something nice for lunch and then pop over to visit family who were away for Christmas.  I have some presents to take and it will be nice to catch up.  Doesn't Christmas seem a long time ago now?


I hope you enjoy the time with your family


----------



## katlupe (Jan 4, 2023)

Yesterday the elevator engineer did not show up. Our manager said maybe today. I hope so because yesterday, Sonny fell on the last step that is out front of the building. Cut himself pretty bad but he says not enough to need stitches. I am going to tell my manager about it today just so they know how dangerous this situation is. 

Today my new aide is supposed to start work. If so, she will be doing laundry and cleaning my bathroom. Only two hours so I will keep her busy since I am so far behind due to the elevator.

Having my coffee now and planning my day. Finishing up on bill paying, package up a return and need to order some of Rabbit's supplies.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 4, 2023)

Not doing much today.  Mrs.L and daughter have gone to Aberdeen for a spot of retail therapy.  I'm going to chop a few logs and maybe start to tidy up my workshop.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 4, 2023)

this morning between 8-9am, Spectrum tech is bringing me a new cable bx, been without TV/cable for a week 1/2 half
The rest of my day take a walk if its not pouring rain,read NYT,watch TV tonight -YIPPEE!


----------



## katlupe (Jan 4, 2023)

New aide called in, Her voice sounded very bad. Is it wrong that I never believe them? Maybe because they all call in all the time. This is the second aide I had who called in on her first day.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 4, 2023)

Walk dog, swim, write up some notes from a not-for-profit meeting.  Try to write something substantive in the afternoon.


----------



## Right Now (Jan 4, 2023)

Alligatorob said:


> Today I am 3 months post surgery for my knee replacements.  October 3 I got total knee replacements both sides.  My recovery has been good, but slower than I'd like.
> 
> Pain is not gone, but it is much more manageable, no need for any kind of pain killers any more.  Mostly they hurt when I do certain movements, like going down stairs or trying to stand up from a seat without arm pushing.  Does not keep me from doing anything, mostly irritating at this point. I am told this could last another 3 months or more.
> 
> ...


Thank you for keeping us informed of your recovery!  I think about you every day when I read your posts, but don't like being overly inquisitive about your health. For those who have had a replacement, I'm sure they can relate.  For others who need one, this is the best way for them to decide when the time is right.
You are amazing in that you are doing everything you can to benefit yourself for a longer, mobile, pain free life.  I applaud you.  Stay healthy and stay safe.  No bungee jumping just yet.


----------



## Right Now (Jan 4, 2023)

Trish said:


> @Right Now   Did you get lucky?  Thanks to my then partner, we usually left with a little more in our pockets than we arrived with but, my goodness, the wads of cash some people slapped down on the tables and lost!  I haven't been to a casino for years but, I found them fascinating places.


Yes, I did get lucky.....lucky that I ended up not losing more than I did!  I love to go, the drive lets me clear my head as it's a scenic ride, then interacting with a few strangers that sit by you is interesting, and some days I come home with a jingling in my pockets.  The buffet is vey good, too, so I don't have to cook a meal that day.  The secret is to only take enough money that you won't cry if you leave it with the casino.


----------



## IKE (Jan 4, 2023)

Got a birthday coming up this month and this is also the month that my drivers license expires.

I believe I've got everything gathered up that they require for me to prove that I'm me and I'm going to go get one of them 'Real I.D' things here shortly.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 4, 2023)

A cold wake up this morning, -17c.
Broke down a bunch of cardboard for recycling and bin to the curb for today.
Trip to the vet for dog food, and CT chews.
And whatever falls in front of me to do today.


----------



## charry (Jan 4, 2023)

Right Now said:


> Treated myself to a day of pleasure because the weather here is holding, no snow in the forecast.  I drove an hour to the casino, played for four hours, then drove back home in the pouring rain!  A good time, I'll take care of business tomorrow.



oh i love the casino RN....Did you win lots of Pennies LOL
Yep I agree totally/....Buisness can wait!!


----------



## charry (Jan 4, 2023)

Had A drive today , i needed to get out 
We was going to go  to a beauty spot, but it was too windy as the place is very high up ,
so we  drove around cornwall, looking at some lakes .....
we used to love to fish, but now hubby wont , as he can only use one arm ,   
but it got us out for an hour 

now im intending to do , his drugs and get his records ready for his doctors phonecall tomorrow for his pain relief
advise x


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 4, 2023)

Right Now said:


> No bungee jumping just yet.


No, not this week.  Ballet may have to wait too.  

I did have a first this morning in the gym, I was able to do a full deep squat, first in a long time.  Then I did 6 more before giving out, it felt good.  Not that it was without pain, but the pain was tolerable.


Right Now said:


> don't like being overly inquisitive about your health


You are welcome to ask me anything, about my health or otherwise.  I am fairly open and on an anonymous forum like this it's easy.


----------



## hearlady (Jan 4, 2023)

Still having to post from my phone so I'll be scarce for a while.


----------



## hawkdon (Jan 4, 2023)

Well I just finished breakfast, a little later than usual...but
lately that has been the norm....I seem to want to sleep later and also DO NOT want to cook...anything....it's easier to eat
cookies and ice cream than to cook regular food....got my
foot still bothering me so that is on my mind also...dont
want a trip to dr already this year....enuff griping from me.....


----------



## StarSong (Jan 4, 2023)

My two older grandchildren (7 & 10) are coming early this afternoon and will spend the night.   

It's been a very busy week already. Monday I played business catch-up because I barely focused any attention on that from Thanksgiving forward. Yesterday we took care of our baby grandson. Today until tomorrow noon we have our other grands, plus tomorrow morning the baby comes again. Friday I've got other things on my plate that can't be put off. 

Between watching the baby from 7:30 - 4:00 most Tues, Weds & Thursdays, baking and shipping Christmas cookies, holiday shopping, food prep and party hosting, I've let the business side of my life slide but since my customers start returning to work late this week and early next, I've got to get my butt back in the saddle again... 

I've allotted about ten more minutes here, then I'll move to a graphics program to get started on some artwork before the kids arrive. When my eyes start swimming - a sure sign that it's time for a break - I'll check back in.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 4, 2023)

*Well, I have been up since 5am. My older sister had an appointment at 9am for a cat scan of her throat and stomach..My husband had a 9:30 am to see if he needs radiation for his prostate cancer and my oldest grandson got hurt the other day because he was knocked down going up steps and needed stitches on his face for cuts he got from the fall.I wanted to go with my husband but he said I would ask too many questions so he asked my daughter to go with him. Mind you my daughter is an RN so I am sure she will ask a lot of questions. So I have been spending the morning praying.*


----------



## katlupe (Jan 4, 2023)

Today is a damp sort of day, temp is 54, so my window is open a bit. The elevator engineer is here and has been working on the elevator all morning. Hopefully, it will be good news. I just called down to the office and left a message that I needed someone to carry my garbage down. My son is not coming over today and it needs to be out of here.


----------



## Trila (Jan 4, 2023)

What happened to yesterday?!! I started to come here in the morning, but before I could write my post.......

Well, I guess I should start at the beginning. Monday, I called our insurance broker so that I could get an appointment to get set up with Medicare. Like many other businesses, he was closed for the Holiday so I just left a message.

Yesterday morning, I was all comfy, sitting around in my PJ's, enjoying my coffee, when our insurance broker called. He could see us that morning.....in about an hour!!!! Well, it takes about 20-30 minutes to get to his office, so I raced around the house, getting dressed, waking up Andy, gathering various different paperwork, etc! We got there with 5 minutes to spare! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After that appointment, we ran a few errands and went to the park to walk. While there, we saw Chelveston napping by the pond with her friends. . On the way home, we picked up a pizza .

After dinner, we went for our usual walk, checking fences, etc. When  we were done, we still had some daylight, so Dio cut down another one of the bushes that we had decided to get rid of. (All together, we had 2 crepe myrtle bushes and 2 privit bushes that have out grown the area where they were growing. Two are now gone, and two more to go!). I worked at cutting up those branches until was too dark to see, and I did not finish the job...maybe I can get to it later today.

Right now, I'm having my mid-morning cuppa.  In about 3 hours from now, Andy gets to see his Health Care Professional.  He has worms again, and needs to get the shot tthat kills them.

Since I have 3 hours to wait around, who wants to help me find some mischief to get into?!!!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 4, 2023)

Trila said:


> What happened to yesterday?!! I started to come here in the morning, but before I could write my post.......
> 
> Well, I guess I should start at the beginning. Monday, I called our insurance broker so that I could get an appointment to get set up with Medicare. Like many other businesses, he was closed for the Holiday so I just left a message.
> 
> ...


I don’t envy you having to cut up crepe myrtle wood, @Trila ; that is some tough wood for sure!


----------



## Trila (Jan 4, 2023)

katlupe said:


> Today is a damp sort of day, temp is 54, so my window is open a bit. The elevator engineer is here and has been working on the elevator all morning. Hopefully, it will be good news. I just called down to the office and left a message that I needed someone to carry my garbage down. My son is not coming over today and it needs to be out of here.


I've been away from SF how long have you been without an elevator?!!!!   Getting that working is a _must_.....in an emergency, you need to be able to get out!


----------



## Trila (Jan 4, 2023)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I don’t envy you having to cut up crepe myrtle wood, @Trila ; that is some tough wood for sure!


Thanks, but the problem wasn't the wood.  The problem was that I'm so out of shape since I've broken my wrist!  I cut up the crepe myrtle bush on Mon, and woke up on Tue feeling like I had been hut by a bus!!!

The privit was actually harder to do...maybe because the branches were much thicker on the privit.  

Anyway, I'll get back to cutting and dragging branches once I have dinner and walk, this evening.


----------



## Knight (Jan 4, 2023)

Kind gloomy today over cast & cool, so decided that going out was a way to beat the dismal day.  Waiting for my wife to finish in the shower, me next to shave & shower. Going to South Point casino for buffet lunch then try our luck at the machines.


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 4, 2023)

So my lovely Scottish gal is flying off today.  I will miss her a lot

Yesterday her parents had a little  afternoon wine party to say goodbye and her Dad took this photo.
They were all going out for dinner so as you can see she was dressed accordingly.
She just popped in again to say goodbye and I am feeling a little sad.
It was like having my Granddaughter who is far away in Australia.
It was a lovely holiday experience for me....

removed pic ...  privacy for friend


----------



## katlupe (Jan 4, 2023)

Trila said:


> I've been away from SF how long have you been without an elevator?!!!!   Getting that working is a _must_.....in an emergency, you need to be able to get out!


Since Christmas Day.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2023)

@Alligatorob 

I think you're doing very well, considering you had both knees done. My good friend in Australia had one
knee done a few months ago, and is having issues (clicking/pain).

What does your doctor say about your level of exercise?


----------



## Leann (Jan 4, 2023)

Mizmo said:


> So my lovely Scottish gal is flying off today.  I will miss her a lot
> 
> Yesterday her parents had a little  afternoon wine party to say goodbye and her Dad took this photo.
> They were all going out for dinner so as you can see she was dressed accordingly.
> ...


@Mizmo, you are an ageless beauty!


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 4, 2023)

Leann said:


> @Mizmo, you are an ageless beauty!



Oh thank you ... nice to hear that  even if it is a dream, when you are ready to hit 90


----------



## Georgiagranny (Jan 4, 2023)

@Mizmo I wanna look that good_ now_ at 82!

The rain is gone and a good thing because there was lots of flooding and there were lots of trees down. It's warm again so nice to have the sun shining. Next few days will be sunny, too, and temps back down to the 50s...normal for us in January.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2023)

katlupe said:


> Since Christmas Day.


jeez that's nearly 2 weeks !!


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 4, 2023)

katlupe said:


> Since Christmas Day.


That is absolutely  'swearword '  terrible, terrible. 

What if some one needed to be taken out on stretcher in emergency !!!
I have lived in several buildings and elevator service was first priority if repair needed.
Hope it is done today


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 4, 2023)

hawkdon said:


> Well I just finished breakfast, a little later than usual...but
> lately that has been the norm....I seem to want to sleep later and also DO NOT want to cook...anything....it's easier to eat
> cookies and ice cream than to cook regular food....got my
> foot still bothering me so that is on my mind also...dont
> want a trip to dr already this year....enuff griping from me.....


@hawkdon , so sorry about your foot. Get thee to a doctor!

You must eat well Don, never mind the sweets, not all the time. Please cook yourself some decent meals. there's tons of EZ recipes on YouTube. Frozen vegetables are easy to microwave or simmer in a small pot.
The supermarkets offer some store-made dinners, too.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2023)

Well what a day from start to finish.. it's been a long one and very busy..

It's dark now  at 6.45pm and I've been home about 40 minutes..

Had an appointment  at 11am.. then from there drove into town to  return an item   to Amazon via the P/Office, but I don't know why there was only one cashier on, and the guy at the front of the Queue had some detailed stuff to do but we stood in the Queue for_ 20 minutes.._

I hadn't had anything to eat yet, and it was now 1pm so I popped into the pub  for an all day brunch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



from there I drove to the next county .. and bought a whole load of Flowers and other ornamental stuff for the garden  to put away for spring..  but also because I was concerned my car might not pass it's MOT for some reason, and would have to be off the road.. and I wanted to get that stuff in case I couldn't get there again for a while and the sales would be over . The potholes between this county and that.. and all around the major town there are big enough for a man to jump in.. absolutely appalling. In the dark those roads will be treacherous.. 

Drove back dropped everything off at home, gave the foot well a little vacuum.. and took the car in for it's MOT. I waited in the pub across the road from the garage.. different pub.. which made me laugh because aside from  my lunch with DD last week.. I haven't been in a pub for a good while, and here I was 2 different ones in one day! .. I only drink coke or coffee so pubs don't get rich from me unfortunately for them, but the second pub was not a gastro-pub like the first, but a traditional English drinkers pub so it was cosy sitting in there with coffee and   just doing a crossword, while I waited..  .. for an hour for the work to be done..

I'm very happy to say my car passed again..yeahhh.. I was so delighted I drove in the dark over hill and dale to the Chinese restaurant and got some  Pork Spare ribs in BBQ sauce take out.. 






My legs are a little sore, a lot of driving so far this week.. but I have nothing planned for the rest of the week.. so hopefully rest up for a bit..


----------



## Blessed (Jan 4, 2023)

Ruthanne said:


> I hope your blood work came back good.  Did it?   I went for labs last Friday and fasted 12 hours.  I had to give a urine sample too and could hardly do that because of UTI.  Some  of my. labs were in the normal range and others were to high or too low.  Some I don't understand why he wanted me tested for a few other things. They took 8or9 vials of blood.  Good luck with your Dr and lab work.
> 
> @Blessed



I have to go back on the 11th to do the actual doctor visit.  I won't know anything until then. I have my fingers crossed,  The only thing I am worried about is the A1C.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 4, 2023)

Pinky said:


> My good friend in Australia had one
> knee done a few months ago, and is having issues (clicking/pain).


My doctor tells me the clicking or rattling may never go away.  I have a friend who did his 5 years ago and they can be loud enough for others to hear.  I guess I will just try and get used to it.  Pain should go away... eventually.


Pinky said:


> What does your doctor say about your level of exercise?


The more the better, he said I can do as much as the pain will allow.  Right now I am doing a lot, hoping it helps.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 4, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> you seem to have a lunatic  laughing at your every word Janice..  someone who seems to think your query about a dying man is hillarious.. someone who needs a serious mental health check!


Huh? 
If you meant me, I never said/thought there was anything funny about it..    just somehow misunderstood and thought the man in the hospital was the same person you broke up with not long ago..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2023)

JaniceM said:


> Huh?
> If you meant me, I never said/thought there was anything funny about it..


NO not you Janice.. never for a second would I say that about you.. but when you asked me about my ex husband you had someone manically laughing... the name disgusts me so I won't even mention it but if you go back and look at those posts you'll see who I mean..


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 4, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> NO not you Janice.. never for a second would I say that about you.. but when you asked me about my ex husband you had someone manically laughing... the name disgusts me so I won't even mention it but if you go back and look at those posts you'll see who I mean..


Ohhh, thanks for clearing that up..  I thought you thought I was an awful person..  

(((((HUGS)))))


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2023)

JaniceM said:


> Ohhh, thanks for clearing that up..  I thought you thought I was an awful person..
> 
> (((((HUGS)))))


oooh no ((( ))) definitely not you..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2023)

Alligatorob said:


> My doctor tells me the clicking or rattling may never go away.  I have a friend who did his 5 years ago and they can be loud enough for others to hear.  I guess I will just try and get used to it.  Pain should go away... eventually.
> 
> The more the better, he said I can do as much as the pain will allow.  Right now I am doing a lot, hoping it helps.


I think you've been an absolute star throughout this.. so keep going Sir..


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 4, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> oooh no ((( ))) definitely not you..


OK, I checked further back (in thread) and noticed what/who you meant.


----------



## Trish (Jan 4, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> NO not you Janice.. never for a second would I say that about you.. but when you asked me about my ex husband you had someone manically laughing... the name disgusts me so I won't even mention it but if you go back and look at those posts you'll see who I mean..


Apologies @hollydolly  I feel this resulted from my reaction to getting things mixed up.  x


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2023)

Trish said:


> Apologies @hollydolly  I feel this resulted from my reaction to getting things mixed up.  x


no need to apologise Trish .. .. every forum has deranged people on it .. those who look for every opportunity to mock due to their inadequacies and deep seated jealousies  .. sadly this forum is no different...


----------



## -Oy- (Jan 4, 2023)

Went to the gym today for the first time since I came down withthe dreaded coughing lurgy mid December. 

Did ok. 30min on the treadmill and bike. 30min weights for the major muscle groups. Felt a bit "dithery" afterwards but otherwise ok. Tomorrow may be another story haha!


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 4, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> I think you've been an absolute star throughout this..


Next time I plan to find something else to "_star"_ in.  

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## Trish (Jan 4, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> Well what a day from start to finish.. it's been a long one and very busy..
> 
> It's dark now  at 6.45pm and I've been home about 40 minutes..
> 
> ...


Sounds like a much needed outing and good news about the car.  I am not usually a spare ribs fan but, those do look very good!


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 4, 2023)

Currently walking on my treadmill looking outside the window in my den. It's rained today and looks bleak outside, but I am feeling energized. Have a zoom meeting soon with other faculty at my school. It'll be nice to see their faces since I work online and don't get to meet anyone.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2023)

Trish said:


> Sounds like a much needed outing and good news about the car.  I am not usually a spare ribs fan but, those do look very good!


you're so right, I definitely needed to get away from recent events if only  for a few hours.... as for the spare ribs.. I rarely eat them altho' I like them.. probably have them as take out once every few years, but I remembered tonight when I got to the Chinese TA.. that this particular shop does really nice Ribs so I decided on the spur of the moment to have them.. ..and they were really nice..


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 4, 2023)

I hoped to get  couple  pairs of Hubby's pants shortened today,,,hasn't  happened ,,yet.


----------



## Blessed (Jan 4, 2023)

Got to the orthopedic, had xrays of my neck, they also did xrays of my pelvis since my fall in the shower Monday.  Neck, have to go get MRI.  Thinks we will know more after that.  The goal is to improve with injections and PT.  

The pelvis was to make sure I did not break my tailbone and the hip replacement was okay.  It was all good, just bruised my backside. It will probably a few weeks until the pain clears.  It is manageable!!

Stopped at Aldi on the way home and picked up a few things, grabbed a honey spiral cut half ham for .85lb.  Will break that down for the freezer. Filled up the grandson's snack cabinet. It was nice to be out of the house for a while but those crazy dog's sure missed me. LOL


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 4, 2023)

Blessed said:


> Got to the orthopedic, had xrays of my neck, they also did xrays of my pelvis since my fall in the shower Monday.  Neck, have to go get MRI.  Thinks we will know more after that.  The goal is to improve with injections and PT.
> 
> The pelvis was to make sure I did not break my tailbone and the hip replacement was okay.  It was all good, just bruised my backside. It will probably a few weeks until the pain clears.  It is manageable!!
> 
> Stopped at Aldi on the way home and picked up a few things, grabbed a honey spiral cut half ham for .85lb.  Will break that down for the freezer. Filled up the grandson's snack cabinet. It was nice to be out of the house for a while but those crazy dog's sure missed me. LOL


Glad the results were good and not worse, @Blessed ! Good luck on your MRI! I've had neck problems for 14 years (since my fall) and have managed by changing my lifestyle. These days, going out of the house is also nice for me. Getting some fresh air and seeing people's faces is a plus. Glad you were able to do that.


----------



## Blessed (Jan 4, 2023)

palides2021 said:


> Glad the results were good and not worse, @Blessed ! Good luck on your MRI! I've had neck problems for 14 years (since my fall) and have managed by changing my lifestyle. These days, going out of the house is also nice for me. Getting some fresh air and seeing people's faces is a plus. Glad you were able to do that.



What happened when you fell?  My neck is due to normal aging, arthritis, bulging discs.  I had an EMG and have some damage to nerves from compression.  I have a lot of pain not only in my head and neck but also shoulders and upper arms.  I don't have the strength in my arms and hands I used to. I know part of this is due to normal aging but it is difficult to function any where close to normal when you are in pain.  Do you have pain and how do you treat it?  What adjustments have you made due to the situation?


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 4, 2023)

Blessed said:


> What happened when you fell?  My neck is due to normal aging, arthritis, bulging discs.  I had an EMG and have some damage to nerves from compression.  I have a lot of pain not only in my head and neck but also shoulders and upper arms.  I don't have the strength in my arms and hands I used to. I know part of this is due to normal aging but it is difficult to function any where close to normal when you are in pain.  Do you have pain and how do you treat it?  What adjustments have you made due to the situation?


Basically fell down 13 stairs and landed on asphalt face down (was outside). Woke up with no feeling from neck down. Thought I was paralyzed. Husband called ambulance and after he moved me, the feeling returned to my body. MRI showed almost all my cervical discs were damaged. Dr. said if I were to fall again, would be paralyzed. That was a wake up call. I played viola all my life and had to stop playing it because of the pain. Few years later, tried the violin and could play it because it was smaller and lighter, and my arm didn't have to extend so much. I had to basically stop lifting heavy things. Even my purse was heavy and my late husband used to lift it for me. Yard work, digging, lifting casserole dishes, heavy baking were basically stopped. I had to adjust my lifestyle. 

Now I've learned to listen to my body, and if I am doing some work and start feeling the pain again, I stop for a few days. Maybe take Tylenol or Vitalzym supplement. I often forget I have neck damage, to be honest, because I have learned to cope with it and stay in familiar settings. If I go out of my comfort zone, I risk having pain again.


----------



## Trila (Jan 4, 2023)

katlupe said:


> Since Christmas Day.


That's crazy!  Is there another way for you to get out?!!


----------



## Blessed (Jan 4, 2023)

palides2021 said:


> Basically fell down 13 stairs and landed on asphalt face down (was outside). Woke up with no feeling from neck down. Thought I was paralyzed. Husband called ambulance and after he moved me, the feeling returned to my body. MRI showed almost all my cervical discs were damaged. Dr. said if I were to fall again, would be paralyzed. That was a wake up call. I played viola all my life and had to stop playing it because of the pain. Few years later, tried the violin and could play it because it was smaller and lighter, and my arm didn't have to extend so much. I had to basically stop lifting heavy things. Even my purse was heavy and my late husband used to lift it for me. Yard work, digging, lifting casserole dishes, heavy baking were basically stopped. I had to adjust my lifestyle.
> 
> Now I've learned to listen to my body, and if I am doing some work and start feeling the pain again, I stop for a few days. Maybe take Tylenol or Vitalzym supplement. I often forget I have neck damage, to be honest, because I have learned to cope with it and stay in familiar settings. If I go out of my comfort zone, I risk having pain again.



Thanks for sharing that, what a horrible accident.  I did not have an accident, it came out of no where.   I had to give up yard work, heavy gardening, I can still manage a small vegetable garden.  I can still cook but lifting a heavy pan, turkey,  ham or casserole can be difficult.  I can move a case of water, a bag of dog food if I have to but I usually have it delivered and set in the front door. The son moves it for me when he comes over.  I also know when I am over doing it and make sure to rest, use heat and ice when needed.  OTC pain relievers don't work for me anymore. At least, you still have your music, that alone is a blessing.  I was never given such a gift.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 4, 2023)

Picking up my prescription


----------



## Georgiagranny (Thursday at 4:14 AM)

Hello? Is anybody up yet?

Maggiecat thought she'd be kind and let me alone until 4:45. I was awake at 4:40 and thinking about getting out of bed anyway.

It's going to be a sunny day, just not as warm as it has been, only about 60F. Maybe I can dynamite myself into doing a little tidying up in the garden. Or not.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Thursday at 4:22 AM)

Freezing again.  Spent some time making a batch of apple sauce and preparing some meat to make 'sweet & sour' pork for dinner.  Forecast not great, but hope to get out for a stroll this afternoon.


----------



## hollydolly (Thursday at 4:24 AM)

Georgiagranny said:


> Hello? Is anybody up yet?
> 
> Maggiecat thought she'd be kind and let me alone until 4:45. I was awake at 4:40 and thinking about getting out of bed anyway.
> 
> It's going to be a sunny day, just not as warm as it has been, only about 60F. Maybe I can dynamite myself into doing a little tidying up in the garden. Or not.


it's nearly lunchtime woman, what have you been doing lying in bed ?


----------



## Blessed (Thursday at 4:25 AM)

Georgiagranny said:


> Hello? Is anybody up yet?
> 
> Maggiecat thought she'd be kind and let me alone until 4:45. I was awake at 4:40 and thinking about getting out of bed anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## Della (Thursday at 4:42 AM)

I've been up since about 4:40, too, only it was Maggie-dog who woke me.  Not really her fault just a little ear flapping noise.

I had a dentist appointment today, but had to cancel it since I have a cold and couldn't picture having a cleaning and stopping to cough every few minutes.  So, I got the first new appointment, August 28th.  That's okay, I can do a pretty good self scouring with a paste of baking soda and hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## -Oy- (Thursday at 5:08 AM)

Christmas tree and decorations are coming down as we speak. I get the wet job - the outdoor lights!


----------



## Pappy (Thursday at 5:12 AM)

Wednesday, I took my hearing aids to the VA to get them repaired again. They are going to replace a couple things which should help next time I get them, about 3 weeks. 
On the way back we stopped for coffee and picked up a couple things at grocery store. For supper we decided to got to Outback and had a good supper. Hadn’t been to Outback in ages. Prices sure have gone up considerably since last we were there.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Thursday at 5:39 AM)

hollydolly said:


> it's nearly lunchtime woman, what have you been doing lying in bed ?


Still in jammies, but I do have my socks on.


----------



## Sliverfox (Thursday at 6:40 AM)

Hubby is attending a meeting this morning.
I hope to get  Christmas decorations  put away.

Then drag the shop vac in to  clean up   bird seed shells in the guest bedroom.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Thursday at 6:41 AM)

My early morning walk, around 6:45 strolled halfway down my street, temp was 38,a tad breezy
My plan this morning walk to Walgreens need to buy birthday cards, other items
 The rest of my day read local paper, NYT,my book,watch my favorite TV show tonight' Ghosts'


----------



## Paladin1950 (Thursday at 6:45 AM)

Resting my weary feet. Then work from 12-4, at the nursing home.


----------



## Liberty (Thursday at 6:54 AM)

Let the outdoor cats out of the garage...its their personal night time home...lol. Indoor cat just stares at them.  She is very territorial and never met another feline she likes, or dog for that matter.  I'm sitting here slugging coffee and looking at her as we talk.
Going to make my favorite peanut butter cookies today.  Need to gain some weight again.  Also working on the indoor plants.  Yesterday planted the ivy I'd rooted into the upstairs planters.  Have so many of these its a hoot.



Maybe go out for dinner (or not).  Gorgeous day here today again - high probably 70° or so, sunny and great this time of year to have nothing to do outside - just kick back and enjoy!  Same to all of you...hope you have truly enjoyable day.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Thursday at 7:20 AM)

Packing day for trip to Darien tomorrow!!  Yay, I’m excited!


----------



## Mizmo (Thursday at 7:25 AM)

@Georgiagranny... I was awake that time too......we could have and tea and scones !!
I had a cracker and sip of water ,  went back to bed and  fell asleep til,  get this ... 7.45am..a miracle for me. 

Earlier in the week we were told a "complex" storm was going to hit us but no sign of it yet so I will go out today and hit Walmart 
for some stock up stuff.
 A neighbour has just bought an Air Fryer from there and she is in heaven cooking with it she says so I thought I would have a look and see how I can handle with my wonky right hand and not so good left hand.
Don't think it will take me to heaven  but I could settle for some easier way of cooking. 
Pots and pans are just not my friends any more.


Later


----------



## Jean-Paul (Thursday at 7:42 AM)

Bonjour à tous 
Today Up late, 03.00.
busy at work, Tested new instrument,
Prepping for three doctors appointments later.
Bon journée

j


----------



## Myrtle (Thursday at 7:44 AM)

It’s going to be sunny and get all the way up to 40 F here today.  I’m hoping most of the ice in the yard will melt. I may run a couple of errands and stop for lunch.   I’ve been in too much lately while it’s been gray and cold. Time to see people.


----------



## DebraMae (Thursday at 7:59 AM)

I am always up around 5:00 am but today was expecting guys to clean up mess from tree trimming at 8:00 so I was also dressed and ready to go by 8:00.  That was about an hour ago.  I hope they show up.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Thursday at 8:02 AM)

I finished dressing, made the bed, cleaned litter box, ate breakfast, donned grubbies and went out to the garden to rake leaves outta what might still be perennials after our brutal freeze during the days just before and after Christmas. 

I didn't wear my new Wellies because, um, I dunno. They're too nice? LOL  The old cheapie garden boots aren't leaking yet so wore those.

Gosh it's only 10am! What'll I do now?

I wanted to make a chili relleno casserole except that I thought I had four cans of whole green chilies. Two of them turned out to be chopped green chilies. Fiddlesticks, as my gramma used to say. Heck, I even bought asadero cheese

@Mizmo I froze scones when I made them last week. Thawed a blueberry scone for "dessert" after breakfast. I thought of you while I ate it


----------



## oldaunt (Thursday at 8:11 AM)

Today I am making phone calls. It rained so hard (6 inches in 8 hours) that my little road washed so bad it ripped the water meter covers off. Its a dead end with only one way out, so I need the county to move. Can't get the meds that keep me breathing if UPS can't get in.


----------



## jet (Thursday at 8:19 AM)

got results for xray on my lungs today,,well nearly,got to go see doc on tuesday,to talk about it,lol,so will be wondering for the next few days what the results are,,the cruel gits




























-









-


----------



## Mizmo (Thursday at 8:31 AM)

Georgiagranny said:


> I didn't wear my new Wellies because, um, I dunno. They're too nice? LOL  The old cheapie garden boots aren't leaking yet so wore those.
> 
> Gosh it's only 10am! What'll I do now?
> 
> ...



Oh I knew it when I was nibbling on cracker you were eating my scone.....and get those new Wellies on...never know who you might run into!!!

So right now I am off for coffee and will settle for a raisin bun  warmed up, slatherd in butter, which I bought few days ago


----------



## katlupe (Thursday at 9:08 AM)

Trila said:


> That's crazy!  Is there another way for you to get out?!!



I have not been brave enough to do the first step down. I have tried but cannot do it.


----------



## Blessed (Thursday at 9:09 AM)

Have not been to bed yet.  Having a lot of pain from a fall in the shower the other day.  I have biscuits in the oven, I will eat and then try to lay down after that.  
Seems like it will be a nice day but I hope to get some sleep, if I wake in time, I will take a nice walk.  That might loosen up the muscles.


----------



## Blessed (Thursday at 9:10 AM)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 260757
> I have not been brave enough to do the first step down. I have tried but cannot do it.


Do not try, looks like trouble to me!!


----------



## hollydolly (Thursday at 9:19 AM)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 260757
> I have not been brave enough to do the first step down. I have tried but cannot do it.


those stairs look exactly like the stairs where my EX lives. he's on the third floor, and there's no lift


----------



## Pappy (Thursday at 9:37 AM)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 260757
> I have not been brave enough to do the first step down. I have tried but cannot do it.


Have been up and those steps a few times myself, but not since 1956. You definitely need that elevator fixed.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Thursday at 9:56 AM)

Went to the gym.  Went over some financials with wife.  May get some golf in if weather holds up. 

Today in locker room I heard a guy reference a local band made up of dentists and orthodontists. Their name is Gums and Roses.  The person he was talking to said he had been in a band called Midlife Crisis.  I've been laughing about that all morning.


----------



## palides2021 (Thursday at 12:08 PM)

Liberty said:


> Let the outdoor cats out of the garage...its their personal night time home...lol. Indoor cat just stares at them.  She is very territorial and never met another feline she likes, or dog for that matter.  I'm sitting here slugging coffee and looking at her as we talk.
> Going to make my favorite peanut butter cookies today.  Need to gain some weight again.  Also working on the indoor plants.  Yesterday planted the ivy I'd rooted into the upstairs planters.  Have so many of these its a hoot.
> 
> View attachment 260736
> ...


Loved this photo with the ivy! It surrounds you with its greenery and makes one feel close to nature!


----------



## Georgiagranny (Thursday at 12:14 PM)

@JimBob1952 Love the names  

If I had a lake home where I could retreat and recharge, I'd call it Wit's End.

A place in Scotland? Come Heather.

My grandparents' cottage on a lake was called The Frog Pond. My grandfather was French Canadian and didn't care that "frog" was a derogatory term; he was damn proud of being one.


----------



## katlupe (Thursday at 12:37 PM)

Pappy said:


> Have been up and those steps a few times myself, but not since 1956. You definitely need that elevator fixed.


When I was looking at those stairs I was wondering how you and your friends ran up and down those stairs so easily!


----------



## katlupe (Thursday at 12:46 PM)

I have always had a fear of stairs so attempting them is not something I can do. Neither is taking an elevator that is faulty. The engineer clearly told the lady upstairs that it has not been repaired. He said she can take it and it will probably get her where she is going, but then maybe not. So don't count on it at this point. Many others have decided they will chance it. They probably don't care if they get stuck in it. I am afraid that I don't do well in situations like that. 

Not having left my floor since the day before Christmas has been very hard. I feel like I am on house arrest. Then of course, the new aide called in sick. The agency called me this morning and I was on the verge of crying jag and told her how horrible things were and I was depending on the aide coming yesterday. She said she would try to get me a back up one. At this point today, I will take the 15 hours they wanted me to have to begin with. I will find work for her. 

Sorry, for my whining.........


----------



## StarSong (Thursday at 1:08 PM)

Della said:


> I've been up since about 4:40, too, only it was Maggie-dog who woke me.  Not really her fault just a little ear flapping noise.
> 
> I had a dentist appointment today, but had to cancel it since I have a cold and couldn't picture having a cleaning and stopping to cough every few minutes.  So, I got the first new appointment, August 28th.  That's okay, I can do a pretty good self scouring with a paste of baking soda and hydrogen peroxide.


The next available appointment is seven months away?  No offer to put you on the list for cancellations?  I'd be looking for a new dentist...


----------



## RadishRose (Thursday at 1:14 PM)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 260757
> I have not been brave enough to do the first step down. I have tried but cannot do it.


Can you sit and go down on your butt, one step at a time?


----------



## Georgiagranny (Thursday at 1:29 PM)

RadishRose said:


> Can you sit and go down on your butt, one step at a time?


My mother was an amputee, and that's how she got up and down the stairs. Granted, it was a two-story house, not a multi-story apartment building.


----------



## Sassycakes (Thursday at 1:40 PM)

*Well since I woke up this morning I've been crying. I listened to an autistic girl singing and I cried. *_* I read about a girl whose father died and I CRIED, then I listened o the platters singing "Only You" and sure enough, I cried. think I had better go drink some water before I get dehydrated. *_


----------



## Pepper (Thursday at 1:59 PM)

Georgiagranny said:


> My mother was an amputee, and that's how she got up and down the stairs. Granted, it was a two-story house, not a multi-story apartment building.


You couldn't find an apt. on the first floor?


----------



## katlupe (Thursday at 2:17 PM)

RadishRose said:


> Can you sit and go down on your butt, one step at a time?


No, I would not be able to get up.


----------



## Pepper (Thursday at 2:22 PM)

Who owns the building, a corporate entity or a public grant or public, @katlupe?


----------



## katlupe (Thursday at 2:23 PM)

Pepper said:


> You couldn't find an apt. on the first floor?


No, I will wait it out. I do not want to leave my apartment. I have the best apartment here. I would just die on the first floor, way too busy. I think help is coming. Just got a message that there is an inspection on the 10th being done inside every apartment and community room by Conifer Realty (our owner) and a third party inspection committee (maybe Norwich code enforcement?). 

And by the way, the elevator is broken again since people were using it last night and again this morning. This morning they were using grocery carts on it to bring boxes of food the food bank brought for us today. I never got mine. I don't even care.


----------



## StarSong (Thursday at 2:24 PM)

Had a great time with our two older grandchildren overnight.  The house is very quiet now - the baby's napping, the kids went home, and I'm catching up with y'all.   

Had a trip planned for Palm Desert but scrubbed it because we don't want to haul the 5th wheel in the rain. It's been pouring here off and on for the past couple of weeks and the next few weeks look to be the same. Yes, we need the water, but not all at once. Hope to reschedule PD when the weather improves. 

Instead of soaking in warm mineral pools we'll be putting away the Christmas decorations. Such is life.


----------



## katlupe (Thursday at 2:24 PM)

Pepper said:


> Who owns the building, a corporate entity or a public grant or public, @katlupe?


Conifer Realty, LLC but is subsidized by HUD. Conifer is huge. They own a lot of buildings in different areas around the northeast.


----------



## Pepper (Thursday at 2:26 PM)

katlupe said:


> No, I will wait it out. I do not want to leave my apartment. I have the best apartment here.


I meant that for @Georgiagranny!


----------



## Georgiagranny (Thursday at 2:28 PM)

Pepper said:


> I meant that for @Georgiagranny!


@Pepper My mother lived in her own home, a two-story house, not an apartment building.


----------



## StarSong (Thursday at 2:31 PM)

katlupe said:


> Conifer Realty, LLC but is subsidized by HUD. Conifer is huge. They own a lot of buildings in different areas around the northeast.


Big corporations are often borderline slumlords.  All they look at is profit and loss - they've lost connection with the humans who have to endure the problems in the buildings they own.


----------



## Pepper (Thursday at 2:31 PM)

katlupe said:


> Conifer Realty, LLC but is subsidized by HUD. Conifer is huge. They own a lot of buildings in different areas around the northeast.


Are they using an elevator company named  Thyssenkrupp?


----------



## Blessed (Thursday at 2:52 PM)

Sassycakes said:


> *Well since I woke up this morning I've been crying. I listened to an autistic girl singing and I cried. *_* I read about a girl whose father died and I CRIED, then I listened o the platters singing "Only You" and sure enough, I cried. think I had better go drink some water before I get dehydrated. *_


Sometimes we need a good cry, just the nature of things. When I did it front of the hubs, he would freak out, what is wrong, what happended?  Nothing, I just need a good cry, somehow it relieves stress and keeps me going.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Thursday at 3:01 PM)

Yawn. I gotta figure out something to do to relieve the boredom on a day off. Mornings are okay, but by noon I'm a basket case. Mostly all I do is watch TV and play online solitaire. 

I can tell you for sure that I'm not going to quit my job; they'll probably have to carry me out in a pine box because it's all I have for what might be called a social life.

When spring comes, it'll be a little better because I can play in the dirt with the flowers. Afternoons in summer are almost as bad as afternoons in winter. Summer afternoons are too hot to be outside; winter afternoons aren't usually too chilly to be outside, but there's precious little to do in the garden.

There's a senior center not too far away, but I don't have a way to get there  

Getting old was a piece of cake. It just happens. Most of the time actually _being_ old sucks.

Whine.


----------



## katlupe (Thursday at 5:18 PM)

Pepper said:


> Are they using an elevator company named  Thyssenkrupp?


I am not sure of the company's name. They come here in a white van that has 3 letters on it but I can't figure out what they say.


----------



## katlupe (Thursday at 5:20 PM)

StarSong said:


> Big corporations are often borderline slumlords.  All they look at is profit and loss - they've lost connection with the humans who have to endure the problems in the buildings they own.


This is their website.  Conifer Realty, LLC


----------



## Sliverfox (Thursday at 6:12 PM)

GeorigaGranny,,  Can you ride  bicycle? 
Look into one of the  battery/ electric powered ones?
Maybe rent one?

Hubby has been taking  about  getting an electric bike so he can ride the  local bike trail.
I'm not encouraging the  sons in getting him one.
I figure he'll do it once & be done with it.


----------



## hollydolly (Thursday at 6:43 PM)

I've pulled the place apart looking for my  Estranged husband's Passport. He asked me for it..  and goodness knows I took the place apart because it wasn't where he said he saw it last., which was 8 months ago when he was here. 

I started to panic a little bit when I couldn't find it.. high anxiety knowing how he'll react if I don't find it.. . I was actually sweating buckets, even with the heating off and the temps at 60 deg in the house.. .

I looked in every file box, every drawer, every storage box.. even places I didn't think it could possibly be.. TWICE!!..I even asked him to come and get it himself which he refused.. 

 Finally..I gave up a prayer to St Anthony.. and did a third search, and suddenly remembered one small place I didn't look before.. and thank Goodness I found it!!  *phew* .. he's been hassling me all week to find it, saying how urgently he needed it.... and annoyingly when I sent him a mail saying I'd found it, he didn't reply. !! How urgent is that ?


----------



## Blessed (Thursday at 7:18 PM)

hollydolly said:


> I've pulled the place apart looking for my  Estranged husband's Passport. He asked me for it..  and goodness knows I took the place apart because it wasn't where he said he saw it last., which was 8 months ago when he was here.
> 
> I started to panic a little bit when I couldn't find it.. high anxiety knowing how he'll react if I don't find it.. . I was actually sweating buckets, even with the heating off and the temps at 60 deg in the house.. .
> 
> ...



Wow, I would say if he wants it he has to give you the homeowners insurance for both your homes, your home in the UK and the vacation home in Spain.  You have a little leverage here.  Think about all the things you need to know regarding finances and property that will be of benefit to you!! I know you do not like me right now but I still want the best for you. Make him give you what you need!!


----------



## Trila (Thursday at 9:06 PM)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 260757
> I have not been brave enough to do the first step down. I have tried but cannot do it.


No way!!!!  What if there was a fire?!!!!   You can't go down those stairs!!!  I'm worried about you!  Isn't there someone who you can report this to?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Thursday at 9:31 PM)

I played with Deja a bit when we were up in the middle of the night. I have to keep her entertained or she zooms around like a crazy cat. I also have to make sure she's not knocking things down or otherwise making noise, at least until my son wakes up around 2:30.  Playing with her using the cat teaser is best because it's quiet and she usually takes a rest after about 10 minutes. At 10 a.m., I took the garbage to the dumpster, dropped our HOA check in the community "mailbox" then walked over to the supermarket. I only spent $20 for the 9 items I bought. I will get 5% cash back on the order via Discover.

After I put the food away, I walked to the UPS store to return the fancy claw clipper I'd gotten from Amazon. After eating lunch, I continued watching Criminal Minds. I am back into the series big time now. I napped a couple of times...this afternoon, then this evening. My son was going to watch part of CM with me when he got in and was having his lunch but I fell asleep. When I woke up, the episode had ended. I'm going to have to go back to the part I missed using my tablet (which will be easier). It's 11:30 p.m. and I'm going to balance my check books so I can put them away, then I'll be back to see what else is going on here on SF.


----------



## katlupe (Friday at 2:26 AM)

Trila said:


> No way!!!!  What if there was a fire?!!!!   You can't go down those stairs!!!  I'm worried about you!  Isn't there someone who you can report this to?


If there is a fire you are not supposed to use the elevator anyway. There is a sign on it to use stairs in case of fire.

It has been reported to everyone possible. They are working on it. Not sure yet if they are going to repair it or replace it. Both will take time unfortunately.


----------



## -Oy- (Friday at 2:28 AM)

Tai-chi class this morning and I'm home alone all day so if the weather still looks ok I'm off to the nature reserve with the big lens!


----------



## katlupe (Friday at 2:33 AM)

Today is going to be a good day. My good friend is coming to help me. I am looking forward to seeing her. Having coffee right now.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Friday at 2:48 AM)

Bright and sunny  and a bit warmer today, but with strong winds it doesn't feel like it.  Would like to go out somewhere, but don't like the wind.
I'll see what it's like later.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Friday at 3:01 AM)

Grateful to have somewhere to go and something to do today!


----------



## MickaC (Friday at 7:28 AM)

Today……being Friday……just the usual.
But…..
I have an appointment with a mental health councillor.
Why…..
In the back of my mind…..I knew this would happen.

Started with a new doctor back in November, mine has retired, only the one appointment so far.
at which…..
She seemed quite nice, very hard to understand with her accent.
Every doctor has different opinions on medications…..hers apparently are different from my doctor, who has retired.

The appointment was to get repeats on my meds, set up appointment for the usual physical, bloodwork, 3 day poop samples, heart test,etc, and possibly increase one of them in the morning, having issues in mornings, my retired doctor and I discussed this, but hadn’t yet made a change……then I learned he retired.

She went along with the change to try…..but…..she changed her mind, a week later…..clinic contacted me for a phone appointment with her.
She took me off of the one kind I take in the morning, and prescribed a different one…..sadly to say…..I didn’t understand a lot of what she said…..with her accent and on the phone.

She asked me to see a mental health councillor since it’s been a while.
Great…..get to rehash all the crap.

I have had a hour phone appointment with one councillor.
A week later a hour phone appointment with another councillor.
Today, a physical appointment with one here in town.

I was on my last fill on one of my antidepressants when I saw her in November…..she didn’t fill a repeat…..kept checking the drug store for it…..she had not repeated it…..I checked last Saturday again…..my retired doctor had filled a 6 month repeat for these.

Had an appointment with her on January 11…..but she went on some kind of leave…..my appointment got changed to February 3.
My new med is out the 3rd week in January…..will she call in a repeat to the drug store for this one……nothing like being out on a limb.

Sadly…..I’ve heard some negative comments about her……and also, apparently she won’t be here long.

This has turned into a stressful waiting game.

Done for now….see what happens with my appointment this afternoon with the councillor.


----------



## Right Now (Friday at 7:37 AM)

Just a bit of rain today, so I am leaving for another town for some shopping, then a few groceries, then lunch out with a friend in a restaurant that decorates the entire place for every holiday.  I may post a pic or two if I can find a free space to stand!  All in all, I'm looking forward to a great visit and wonderful food!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Friday at 7:45 AM)

I have an appointment this morning with an ENT. This is the last referral that the neurologist set up to find the cause of this crippling neuropathy I have. I hope he finds something or I have no idea how I am going to deal with this pain 24/7. I am not very optimistic.


----------



## 1955 (Friday at 8:04 AM)

Paco Dennis said:


> I have an appointment this morning with an ENT. This is the last referral that the neurologist set up to find the cause of this crippling neuropathy I have. I hope he finds something or I have no idea how I am going to deal with this pain 24/7. I am not very optimistic.


That's a tough one.  Find your happy place. I'll say a  prayer for YOU!


----------



## Pepper (Friday at 8:22 AM)

Dumb question @Paco Dennis and am not sure it would even help but do you wear compression socks?  It does good, a little good anyway.


----------



## fatboy (Friday at 8:42 AM)

a good vacuuming with all the dust bunnies and cat hair.Roscoe the cat will be hiding behind TV
  in the bed room for awhile.  might do some light exercises later or nap.


----------



## Pepper (Friday at 8:44 AM)

I think I'll end up doing what I do best---nothing.


----------



## hollydolly (Friday at 8:52 AM)

It's coming up to 4pm, and the sun is getting low in the sky. been a dry day but cold... Kept the heating off until a short time ago..

Fell against my solid wooden kitchen door when I tripped and fell off the little plastic  folding step stool..... hurt my back a lot , but what's worse is the force took the door off the frame at the bottom, and off the hinge.. so now I have a door that's not fully connected to the frame, just hanging by splintered wood and the screws not affixed to anything.

It means I'm going to have to pay to have a new door and  have it fitted.. not something I've ever had to do in the past because the O/H always hung the doors here..

taken some painkillers, and applied a heat-pad to ease the pain, and now I'm about to go  and have a hot shower..

On a brighter side,  the new bathroom chrome light pull I ordered arrived, along with a new cordless mouse..


----------



## Pepper (Friday at 9:29 AM)

@hollydolly 
Thanks for tipping me off re:  little plastic folding step stool
I've been thinking of getting one for ages, but they seem flimsy to me.
Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## 1955 (Friday at 10:26 AM)

hollydolly said:


> taken some painkillers, and applied a heat-pad to ease the pain, and now I'm about to go  and have a hot shower..


Even though the heat may feel good, ice is better for it because it slows down the inflammation.


----------



## Sliverfox (Friday at 10:34 AM)

@ Holly,, Sorry to read you  fell off the plastic stool.
Did it collapse?

Son   found soaking deep tub with  warm water helped  his back.
Can you  try that or is it too hard for you to get in/out  of tub?


----------



## Sliverfox (Friday at 10:36 AM)

Finally got  the ceramic Christmas tree put away!
I think  I got every holiday item  put away.

Have walked Mac a couple of times  in  the wet snow that  arrived overnight.


----------



## squatting dog (Friday at 10:39 AM)

Put in a new combo tach/speedometer in the chevy. speed part works off GPS. 
Also got to eat a couple of fresh strawberry's from our garden. A whole bunch are just starting to ripen.


----------



## hollydolly (Friday at 10:48 AM)

Sliverfox said:


> @ Holly,, Sorry to read you  fell off the plastic stool.
> Did it collapse?
> 
> Son   found soaking deep tub with  warm water helped  his back.
> Can you  try that or is it too hard for you to get in/out  of tub?


thanks Sliverfox.. yes it's more difficult for me to get in and out of the bath due to my aching back.. which is why I preferred the hot shower..

yes the plastic folding stool collapsed in half...  happened in a split second so I had no chance to protect myself. The kitchen door was half open, I fell backwards and smashed my spine into the Long front door jamb where the lock juts out.. and landed on the ceramic floor... very lucky that it just missed my head..  but my back is black and blue!

I've already sent for a proper folding stepstool (ladder) to replace that Plastic thing.. never again will I have one of those


----------



## hollydolly (Friday at 10:49 AM)

1955 said:


> Even though the heat may feel good, ice is better for it because it slows down the inflammation.


yes I know thanks... , but with an existing lower lumbar problem, I have always found heat works better for me..


----------



## hollydolly (Friday at 10:50 AM)

Pepper said:


> @hollydolly
> Thanks for tipping me off re:  little plastic folding step stool
> I've been thinking of getting one for ages, but they seem flimsy to me.
> Hope you feel better soon!


I've had them for many years. Never full trusted them, but thus far not a problem.. however after that hard fall absolutely would deter anyone from getting one..


----------



## Trila (Friday at 11:16 AM)

katlupe said:


> If there is a fire you are not supposed to use the elevator anyway. There is a sign on it to use stairs in case of fire.
> 
> It has been reported to everyone possible. They are working on it. Not sure yet if they are going to repair it or replace it. Both will take time unfortunately.


Well, you are right....I forgot about not using the elevator when there is a fire.   I guess I'm just concerned for you, I know that those stairs would be such a challenge! (Hugs!)


----------



## Trila (Friday at 11:17 AM)

I have been keeping myself busy all week. Some of the things I've been doing is getting rid of old photos, putting away some of my Christmas decorations, I'm making a carry bag for my new Kindle, burned the bulb field (well, Dio did the actual work for that), continued cutting up that %&#&@&&% privit, and so much more...I just can't think of it all right now.

Well, time for me to get busy, again!  So, hello to all, and hugs to everyone!


----------



## Georgiagranny (Friday at 11:55 AM)

@hollydolly Got clamps? Use wood glue and clamp it. Won't last forever but a stop-gap for now.


----------



## StarSong (Friday at 12:07 PM)

Got a one day reprieve from putting away the Christmas decorations.  Yesterday when the baby got picked up from us we learned that DS's window replacement project hit a glitch so we told him we'd take the baby again today, but only until 1:30 because we have an appointment.  Hoping DS can get his project finished today.  It seems to be one of those "it should take 3 hours" projects that turns into 3 day snafus.  

Ozzie dog is outside in the mobile groomer's van. He's still far too skittish for us to take to a regular groomer - can't imagine how much of a setback he'd have if he were crated. Fingers crossed that he tolerates this well.


----------



## hawkdon (Friday at 1:24 PM)

Hi gang.....well got the bank run done, my caretaker lady
drove me, so thats done for a bit...made a call to my barber
lady, and she will be by Sat afternoon to chop my hair all
off again, then I will be ready for spring!!!! it is nap time now!!!


----------



## Leann (Friday at 1:38 PM)

hollydolly said:


> It's coming up to 4pm, and the sun is getting low in the sky. been a dry day but cold... Kept the heating off until a short time ago..
> 
> Fell against my solid wooden kitchen door when I tripped and fell off the little plastic  folding step stool..... hurt my back a lot , but what's worse is the force took the door off the frame at the bottom, and off the hinge.. so now I have a door that's not fully connected to the frame, just hanging by splintered wood and the screws not affixed to anything.
> 
> ...


Soooo sorry to hear this, @hollydolly. I hope the meds, heat pad and hot shower offer some relief.


----------



## Leann (Friday at 1:50 PM)

This has been such a busy week. I finally decided to just slow down today which meant staying home and attempting to relax. But then there was laundry to be folded and put away, the floors needed to be vacuumed ( a twice-a-day chore here because my fur baby sheds) and I decided to make a quiche and a pot of stuffed cabbage so I can divide them into individual servings and freeze for later. And then I did more housework after that and am now listing some things for sale on ebay. Oh and I ordered two books.

I'll try again tomorrow to slow down and relax.


----------



## Jules (Friday at 2:00 PM)

MickaC said:


> She seemed quite nice, very hard to understand with her accent.
> Every doctor has different opinions on medications…..hers apparently are different from my doctor,


This is happening here too.  My friend can barely understand what her doctor from Nigeria is saying.  Also those trained in a different system have different approaches and attitudes.  

With a shortage of doctors, we have to take what we get.  A SS in Vancouver is on a one year waiting list for a family doctor.  



Pepper said:


> little plastic folding step stool
> I've been thinking of getting one for ages, but they seem flimsy to me.


For years, I’ve had a really solid one. I‘ll try to post a link to it.


----------



## hollydolly (Friday at 2:14 PM)

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly Got clamps? Use wood glue and clamp it. Won't last forever but a stop-gap for now.


I do't think that will work GeeGee.. I'll take a picture of it tomorrow and you'll see why..


----------



## hollydolly (Friday at 2:16 PM)

Leann said:


> Soooo sorry to hear this, @hollydolly. I hope the meds, heat pad and hot shower offer some relief.


thanks Sista.... the ironic thing is, my back (spine ) is black and blue, so the heat pad is painful...


----------



## Jules (Friday at 2:23 PM)

@Pepper   This is the stool I have.  $10 when on sale.  Actually, I have two, one for each floor.  It’s just that bit extra that I need to reach into a few places.  I find a small step ladder more dangerous; a couple of times I’ve caught myself missing a step.  

After holly’s fall, I will be checking it for signs of deterioration.


----------



## hollydolly (Friday at 2:24 PM)

Jules said:


> @Pepper   This is the stool I have.  $10 when on sale.  Actually, I have two, one for each floor.  It’s just that bit extra that I need to reach into a few places.  I find a small step ladder more dangerous; a couple of times I’ve caught myself missing a step.
> 
> After holly’s fall, I will be checking it for signs of deterioration.


that's the exact same stool... ^^^


----------



## Pepper (Friday at 2:26 PM)

That's the one that folds into a flat square, right?


----------



## Jules (Friday at 2:34 PM)

Pepper said:


> That's the one that folds into a flat square, right?


9” high when open, 13” folded, like in the photo.  It tucks away easily.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Friday at 2:35 PM)

Been a little slow the last few days. Thought I was getting a cold, but still went out and plowed, and worked in the shop. Took a home covid test this morning, and it shows positive, so I guess I finally contracted it. Wife just did hers and she is negative, but says she is feeling sick so will test again tomorrow. She has already had it twice. If this is as bad as it gets for me, I'll be fine.


----------



## Pepper (Friday at 2:39 PM)

Jules said:


> 9” high when open, 13” folded, like in the photo.  It tucks away easily.


Yeah, I have a store near by with it.  It scares me.  They teeter a bit unless it's just me quaking with fear!  I "try them on" sometimes.   Actually, I am a bit unsteady.  Thanks though.


----------



## hollydolly (Friday at 2:41 PM)

Pepper said:


> That's the one that folds into a flat square, right?


yep that's the one. The white one that Jules posted is exactly the same as the one that snapped on me as I stood on it.. and shattered into pieces.. It's in the wheelie bin otherwise I'd take a pic and show you..


----------



## Pepper (Friday at 2:44 PM)

I took a very sturdy chair to reach a closet top shelf last week.  Got up fine but once up & the room was floating.  So, I think I'll just ask my son to reach high up things.  I'm very protective of myself when it comes to the possibility I'll fall down.


----------



## hollydolly (Friday at 2:59 PM)

As you can see.. the big screws and Rawlplugs  holding the door onto the door jamb, have not only come right out of the door and splintered it.. the force of my crash , also pulled the hinges half out of the door jamb as well..


----------



## Georgiagranny (Friday at 3:21 PM)

@hollydolly Two words:_ Holy moly!!!!! _That had to have had some force behind it. No wonder your back is black and blue and hurts. 

In the future, I respectfully request demand that you be somewhat more careful!


----------



## hollydolly (Friday at 3:25 PM)

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly Two words:_ Holy moly!!!!! _That had to have had some force behind it. No wonder your back is black and blue and hurts.
> 
> In the future, I respectfully request demand that you be somewhat more careful!


well I thought I _was_ being careful, stepping on the stool to reach into the cupboard but the stool had other ideas. It didn't even give me time to step off.. no cracking.. just an instant break into smithereens.. and I hit the door backward with the full force of my body..


----------



## Right Now (Friday at 3:50 PM)

No drama here from me, folks.     I have a plastic stool I've used for years, I love mine,  but maybe it's a weight thing?

Anyway, my shopping spree and my lunch out with a friend resulted in a 2 hour gab fest, lots of laughing, some sober business, and the waitress said a gentleman paid for our lunch!   How about that!
A wonderful Friday end of my week....tomorrow...another lunch out with another friend for the closing of a nearby restaurant.  It's a private party type event, I know it will be another fine day.  Ahh, life is good.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Friday at 3:59 PM)

I did relaxing things and a short work shift, now back home and feel like doing a bit
of cooking and baking


----------



## Jules (Friday at 4:00 PM)

Yikes, I left a store without picking up my prescription.  It was busy when I walked in.  Two staff were discussing what they should take when ill; once was obviously not in great shape.  I went down quiet aisles to avoid people.  Looked at the long lineup to pickup my order, put my mask on and turned around and left.  Tomorrow or Sunday I’ll try again.  

My friend did some shopping there a week ago while his wife stayed in the car.  By the next day he was really sick with the flu.  Now his wife has Covid.  She has COPD and is in bad shape.  He’s still testing negative, but that could be false.  

Doing laundry is seeming like a more exciting way to spend my day.


----------



## katlupe (Friday at 4:22 PM)

I had a nice day. My friend came over and helped me out a bit. Having her here cheered me up. Then I made more meal replacement shakes for ice cream. And chicken soup for supper in the Instant Pot. Now going to watch some Dr. Ken Berry and then the Ramsey show. Quiet evening with my bunny.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Friday at 4:30 PM)

In the wee hours of the morning, Deja and I were playing ball. I'd bounce or roll it to her and sometimes she'd push it back to me. Other times she played with it by herself. She's been eyeing the pictures over the sofa that are in matted frames with glass then reaching up like she wants to hit at them. That was making me nervous so I removed the glass from each of them. It took me about 1-1/2 hours because I had a bit of trouble reassembling a couple of them. Also I had to find something to wrap them in. I wound up using what was left of bubble wrap and packing paper on one of them. I used 2 large vinyl table cloths that I've had for over two decades and am so glad I never got rid of, on the other two. Blessedly, there was storage space under the bed on top of a wide box, otherwise I don't know what to do with glass. 

Played WWF2, took an afternoon nap, loaded and am running the dishwasher and visited the forum a couple of times today. I also watched a couple of shows and will be continuing my T.V. watching after I get off SF.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Friday at 4:39 PM)

I had a perfectly lovely day. I got to go to work and was joined by Retired Lady. It's so nice to work with her because she knows all kinds of things that never occurred to me and is happy to share what she knows. 

She's also a neatnik like me. It's hard to work in a messy kitchen. I'm a clean-up-as-you-go person, and she is, too. Sir is a get-it-done-and-clean-up-later kind of person. It drives me right up the wall, but it's the way he is. Sigh. Keeping it neat give us more room to work in our small space, right?

It was a nice day so when I got home I gathered up most the leaves I raked yesterday and disposed of them. It's supposed to be nice again tomorrow so the rest will get disposed of when I get home from work.

It feels like Saturday. It's not Saturday. It's Friday. Tomorrow is Saturday. I have to keep reminding myself which day it is when it doesn't "feel like" the right day


----------



## StarSong (Friday at 5:01 PM)

hollydolly said:


> yep that's the one. The white one that Jules posted is exactly the same as the one that snapped on me as I stood on it.. and shattered into pieces.. It's in the wheelie bin otherwise I'd take a pic and show you..


I have one of those very stools in our RV and TBH I never felt fully secure using it.  After reading about your experience I'll ditch it and replace it with the kind that doesn't fold.  

I've had a couple of these since my kids were young and they're still in perfect condition.  Very useful for me to get into upper cabinets, and also for visiting children who can't quite reach bathroom sinks. 

https://www.amazon.com/Rubbermaid-Roughneck-Stool-Bisque-FG420087BISQU/dp/B000VAZ4AU/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=rubbermaid+step+stool&qid=1673049614&sprefix=rubbermaid+,aps,150&sr=8-2&th=1

I'm so sorry you were injured, Hols, and hope you're fully mended soon. (Maybe you can trade the ex: he fixes the cabinet, you pony up his passport that you spent two days hunting down...)


----------



## hollydolly (Friday at 5:10 PM)

StarSong said:


> I have one of those very stools in our RV and TBH I never felt fully secure using it.  After reading about your experience I'll ditch it and replace it with the kind that doesn't fold.
> 
> I've had a couple of these since my kids were young and they're still in perfect condition.  Very useful for me to get into upper cabinets, and also for visiting children who can't quite reach bathroom sinks.
> 
> ...


Star.. believe it or not the rigid stool in your pic is the one I've been using for years.. but it's being used in the barn for something else.. and I bought that folding one to replace it, simply because it could fold flat and be out of the way. I've had it probably 3 years or more.. but there was no warning it was going to snap, that's the real concern.

As for getting the O/H over .. I wish. I tried that a few days ago when he asked for  several other things to be sent to him last week . My friend who knows him was outraged on my behalf.. because as she said , he's only 20 minutes away, why can't he just come and get the stuff?.. Anyway when he asked me to package it all up and send it, it was right in the middle of the postal strike, so I said that I didn't trust sending anything , and if he could come and collect it, would he also do a little job for me on my computer , which I can't do because he has the password.. for the app I need fixing.. but NO... was the answer!!..so now it's going to cost me a pretty penny to have  a new door and the frame fixed ..


----------



## Kaila (Friday at 7:20 PM)

hollydolly said:


> what are you using now ?...


I am using a back-up collection of laptop parts.....
which is very difficult for me to use.
I do need to get a new laptop, asap.

It takes several attempts and corrections, to get each one sentence typed, with this back-up keyboard and all of the malfunctions!

Very exhausting to use this temporary set-up, but I am feeling very isolated, and desperate to reconnect with you and everyone else here at SF, and to do things here, that are fun and normal for me to do.

So I will struggle with using this back-up laptop set-up, a little bit, this evening.

THANKS, to ALL of you, 

for liking my posts, that you did on this thread, to help me to cope with feeling depressed, and more isolated than usual, during these 'holiday weeks' that are stressful even without having a laptop breakdown.


----------



## Michael Z (Friday at 7:22 PM)

Finally putting up the last of the interior drywall for my bay window project from last summer!


----------



## Kaila (Friday at 7:26 PM)

I have not been able to read all of the posts I have missed in the past week....
but i HAVE been thinking of all of you, here.

I hope that upsetting situation, of your stress over the pressure to find that passport, was resolved, @hollydolly

My Warm wishes to each one of you, others!!!!

(edit: uh-oh, Holly, I just read your recent updated post about it all.  Ugh!)


----------



## Kaila (Friday at 7:41 PM)

Right Now said:


> No drama here from me, folks. I have a plastic stool I've used for years, I love mine,


I think that some of the short plastic folding step-stools, that *appear* to be very similar, *are actually* made quite differently, so that some are much more sturdy, heavy-duty and durable/dependable,  than other similar stools.
(Possibly B & R Plastics, makes a similar yet strong, stable one?)


----------



## Furryanimal (Friday at 9:05 PM)

Wished my Ukrainian friend,who is living in her basement when not on army duty,Happy Christmas 
Will be watching my rugby team playing a home game ten miles from  home !


----------



## Jules (Friday at 9:54 PM)

@Kaila   Sure hope you can get a new laptop soon.  It’s hard being cut off from the online activities that you want to participate in.  Good luck.


----------



## Ruthanne (Friday at 9:55 PM)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Packing day for trip to Darien tomorrow!!  Yay, I’m excited!


I hope you have a great time!


----------



## Ruthanne (Friday at 10:02 PM)

Had a quiet day.  I've  got to try again to get my sleep/wake cycle back closer to normal.  This is getting ridiculous.  I feel like a zombie being awake all hours of the night..  

Turned the heat up.  It was freezing in here.  I need to make another vaccine appointment.  I need the flu shot and also shingles shot.  My doctor has been on me about all these vaccines.  I know I sure don't want shingles.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Saturday at 3:01 AM)

It's morning again. The time got away from me so I have to get a wiggle on.


----------



## katlupe (Saturday at 3:46 AM)

I went to bed very early last night. Could not stay awake. So I did not wash my dishes which I rarely ever do but have done it twice recently. Up at 3 this morning and washing dishes while I am on here and drinking coffee. Rabbit loves these hours! He is up and about. Doing binkys around my walker! Also getting a bucket ready to wash a few of my clothes that I need in. Never thought I'd be doing that again........but at least I know how.


----------



## hollydolly (Saturday at 4:19 AM)

My 2 step stepladder arrived this morning.. a whole week before it was supposed to get here ! I'm disappointed that it's really too big for the kitchen when it's folded up.. which means I'll have to put it in a place where it won't be as easily accessible as the stool.. but I can't afford to have another fall like that, so I'll just have to suck it up.. ..


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Saturday at 4:28 AM)

hollydolly said:


> Star.. believe it or not the rigid stool in your pic is the one I've been using for years.. but it's being used in the barn for something else.. and I bought that folding one to replace it, simply because it could fold flat and be out of the way. I've had it probably 3 years or more.. but there was no warning it was going to snap, that's the real concern.
> 
> As for getting the O/H over .. I wish. I tried that a few days ago when he asked for  several other things to be sent to him last week . My friend who knows him was outraged on my behalf.. because as she said , he's only 20 minutes away, why can't he just come and get the stuff?.. Anyway when he asked me to package it all up and send it, it was right in the middle of the postal strike, so I said that I didn't trust sending anything , and if he could come and collect it, would he also do a little job for me on my computer , which I can't do because he has the password.. for the app I need fixing.. but NO... was the answer!!..so now it's going to cost me a pretty penny to have  a new door and the frame fixed ..


I'm just reading about your fall HD. I'm so sorry that happened to you and that your O/H was so uncooperative!  Heal well my friend.


----------



## Pepper (Saturday at 4:35 AM)

Your soon to be ex is an asshole @hollydolly -- how dare he make demands on you to mail him stuff and do nothing in return.


----------



## -Oy- (Saturday at 4:37 AM)

Today is my 60th Birthday Take 2. We cancelled everything on Dec 22nd as half of us were ill with this nasty cough lurgy that's going round. So this evening is a meal out for 12


----------



## katlupe (Saturday at 4:38 AM)

hollydolly said:


> As for getting the O/H over .. I wish. I tried that a few days ago when he asked for  several other things to be sent to him last week . My friend who knows him was outraged on my behalf.. because as she said , he's only 20 minutes away, why can't he just come and get the stuff?.. Anyway when he asked me to package it all up and send it, it was right in the middle of the postal strike, so I said that I didn't trust sending anything , and if he could come and collect it, would he also do a little job for me on my computer , which I can't do because he has the password.. for the app I need fixing.. but NO... was the answer!!..so now it's going to cost me a pretty penny to have  a new door and the frame fixed ..


I would start saying the word "No" to him from now on.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Saturday at 4:57 AM)

-Oy- said:


> Today is my 60th Birthday Take 2. We cancelled everything on Dec 22nd as half of us were ill with this nasty cough lurgy that's going round. So this evening is a meal out for 12


Glad you are feeling better. Enjoy your dinner this evening and...


----------



## Pepper (Saturday at 5:19 AM)

Happy Birthday @-Oy- 
All the best


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Saturday at 6:03 AM)

Ruthanne said:


> I hope you have a great time!


I am Ruthanne!   Check out my thread under the travel topic


----------



## MickaC (Saturday at 6:12 AM)

@-Oy-    HAPPY DAY Take 2 to you…..Enjoy.


----------



## hollydolly (Saturday at 6:44 AM)

Very wet and windy day today. Just the kind of  January day I love ..gives me a good excuse to hunker down , knowing I don't have to go anywhere and no-one is calling.

I stripped the cooker down, and cleaned all that. Not that it needed much cleaning, but  apart from a cursory stove top clean, I haven't really stripped it down for  a few months.. because generally I use the airfryer..

An item which was sent to me from an Amazon seller, had me stumped.. because it's a Loreal mauve lipstick in a bashed up packet, which I would never buy.. and I couldn't imagine who sent me it.. and indeed if I;d lost my mind buying it.. but when I searched I found that this ''seller'' works from a London inner city  apartment and  sent me the lipstick instead of a Mascara  , so I've had to start the return process.. I think given the condition of the lipstick, and seeing the state of the apartment .. I will just ask for a refund and not push for the initial order of the Mascara


----------



## MickaC (Saturday at 6:47 AM)

Yesterday……my appointment with a mental health councillor went well……she’s a very nice person, and down to earth.
She’ll be sending a positive review to my new doctor…..so I’ve done what my doctor has asked me to do…..so now, let’s get my antidepressants established with repeats.
No one’s going to put me in a straight jacket or lock me up…….yet..

Now there will be the next hard task……finding a family doctor where I’m moving to……will my new doctor be here long enough to help me with referrals……I don’t know.

Have to get refills on meds today…..do some time downstairs, sorting.


----------



## Pinky (Saturday at 7:03 AM)

Have a nice belated Birthday celebration! @-Oy-


----------



## Sassycakes (Saturday at 7:14 AM)

My plans for today changed when I woke up with a fever this morning. I was supposed to go see my 12-year-old granddaughter do her dance numbers. She will be in 12 dances. I will buy the video. My husband wants to stay home with m, but I rather he goes to the dance. Why should he miss seeing our doll?


----------



## StarSong (Saturday at 7:33 AM)

Up at 4:30 this AM; awake since 3:30.  Ugh...  

My desk needs a straightening, for sure, but have been procrastinating by hanging around here instead.


----------



## Right Now (Saturday at 7:55 AM)

@-Oy- , happy birthday!


----------



## Right Now (Saturday at 7:57 AM)

Another weekend that is shaping up nicely!  This afternoon a bar/grill is closing so a friend has invited me to the private affair! Will be a few drinks, lots of buffet food, burgers, laughing with others and gentle hugs!
What could be better?


----------



## StarSong (Saturday at 8:10 AM)

Right Now said:


> Another weekend that is shaping up nicely!  This afternoon a bar/grill is closing so a friend has invited me to the private affair! Will be a few drinks, lots of buffet food, burgers, laughing with others and gentle hugs!
> *What could be better?*


What could be better?  That the bar/grill was just throwing a party, not closing.


----------



## Right Now (Saturday at 8:17 AM)

StarSong said:


> What could be better?  That the bar/grill was just throwing a party, not closing.


@StarSong, you nailed it! This has been my favorite restaurant/bar/grill of this location through the changing of hands for over 20 years now.  It breaks my heart to see them closing.  The owners are a young couple with three kids in school, she's a teacher herself.  They've had it three years, but with Covid, the economy, busted water pipes, etc, too many repairs, and winter here....it broke them.

Perhaps if a new buyer comes along this year, I'll have another chance to order my favorite appetizer/meal.....mussels in garlic and butter with toasted bruschetta bread on the side.  It's a private recipe that gets handed down owner to owner.


----------



## StarSong (Saturday at 9:40 AM)

Right Now said:


> @StarSong, you nailed it! This has been my favorite restaurant/bar/grill of this location through the changing of hands for over 20 years now.  It breaks my heart to see them closing.  The owners are a young couple with three kids in school, she's a teacher herself.  They've had it three years, but with Covid, the economy, busted water pipes, etc, too many repairs, and winter here....it broke them.
> 
> Perhaps if a new buyer comes along this year, I'll have another chance to order my favorite appetizer/meal.....mussels in garlic and butter with toasted bruschetta bread on the side.  It's a private recipe that gets handed down owner to owner.


Such a bummer when places like this can't make it.  The timing probably couldn't have been worse for the owners.


----------



## leastlongprime (Saturday at 9:48 AM)

See Thread Starter in Travel forum.
Today and Sunday;
Investigating for a 3 night place in San Diego, CA. 
Mid priced. maybe a kitchenette. Late Feb 2023. 
Any places that you know? Suggest. ;-)


----------



## Kaila (Saturday at 10:00 AM)

katlupe said:


> I would start saying the word "No" to him from now on.



I agree with the others, @hollydolly
It fits for this person at this time and situations.

And I want to _add,_ that my own experiences have taught me:
it gets easier to do, with practice.


----------



## Leann (Saturday at 11:12 AM)

hollydolly said:


> thanks Sista.... the ironic thing is, my back (spine ) is black and blue, so the heat pad is painful...


@hollydolly how are you feeling today?


----------



## hollydolly (Saturday at 11:15 AM)

Leann said:


> @hollydolly how are you feeling today?


Leann,  thanks for asking.. I am so sore , I can't tell you.. My back is really painful, and not my usual lumber pobs... the fall has hurt my back all the way down the right of my spine, actually swollen, so even when I rest against the back of the seat or sofa.. it feels like I've got a hard cushion behind me..


----------



## Leann (Saturday at 11:19 AM)

hollydolly said:


> Leann,  thanks for asking.. I am so sore , I can't tell you.. My back is really painful, and not my usual lumber pobs... the fall has hurt my back all the way down the right of my spine, actually swollen, so even when I rest against the back of the seat or sofa.. it feels like I've got a hard cushion behind me..


This isn't good...it must be so painful. Are you going to see a doctor soon or wait a while and see how you feel in a few days?


----------



## hollydolly (Saturday at 11:24 AM)

Leann said:


> This isn't good...it must be so painful. Are you going to see a doctor soon or wait a while and see how you feel in a few days?


I'll just wait as I always  do.. by the time I manage to get an appointment to see a doctor it'll be a month anyway. If it gets worse.. obviously I'll take action, but for now I just whine...


----------



## RadishRose (Saturday at 11:28 AM)

Ruthanne said:


> I know I sure don't want shingles.


You sure don't Ruthanne! I had it, and even tho' it was a milder case than those I've heard about, it's no fun.
Get those shots, girl.


----------



## Leann (Saturday at 11:28 AM)

hollydolly said:


> I'll just wait as I always  do.. by the time I manage to get an appointment to see a doctor it'll be a month anyway. If it gets worse.. obviously I'll take action, but for now I just whine...


It's not whining...you had a bad fall which hurt your back.


----------



## hollydolly (Saturday at 11:31 AM)

Leann said:


> It's not whining...you had a bad fall which hurt your back.


I can only thank God I didn't hurt my lower back where I already have displaced discs.. so at least that was a blessing.. ..


----------



## RadishRose (Saturday at 11:43 AM)

hollydolly said:


> It's coming up to 4pm, and the sun is getting low in the sky. been a dry day but cold... Kept the heating off until a short time ago..
> 
> Fell against my solid wooden kitchen door when I tripped and fell off the little plastic  folding step stool..... hurt my back a lot , but what's worse is the force took the door off the frame at the bottom, and off the hinge.. so now I have a door that's not fully connected to the frame, just hanging by splintered wood and the screws not affixed to anything.
> 
> ...


Oh no! You of all people do not need another fall. So sorry, Holly. Heal quickly.


----------



## Kaila (Saturday at 11:49 AM)

Like @Ruthanne   and @RadishRose  both mentioned the subject in above posts,
I hope to manage to get the first of the 2 shingles vax shots, in February.  These are now safer (non-live) and more effective, and also far cheaper, than the shingles vaccine version of years ago.  
Today, I hope for a bath, and have enjoyed being at SF, and am trying to lower my stress level, today. 
Enjoying the snow and wild bird scene out my window, as well as a couple of humans walking by, once in a while, too.  Some have small dog companions out for a walk with them, after the stormy past days.


----------



## RadishRose (Saturday at 11:49 AM)

Pepper said:


> @hollydolly
> Thanks for tipping me off re:  little plastic folding step stool
> I've been thinking of getting one for ages, but they seem flimsy to me.
> Hope you feel better soon!


I have a little folding step stool...its metal with rubber treads on the step. Very solid and safe. Walmart.
No plastics for you.


----------



## hollydolly (Saturday at 11:50 AM)

Kaila said:


> Like @Ruthanne   and @RadishRose  both mentioned the subject in above posts,
> I hope to manage to get the first of the 2 shingles vax shots, in February.  These are now safer (non-live) and more effective, and also far cheaper, than the shingles vaccine version of years ago.
> Today, I hope for a bath, and have enjoyed being at SF, and am trying to lower my stress level, today.
> Enjoying the snow and wild bird scene out my window, as well as a couple of humans walking by, once in a while, too.  Some have small dog companions out for a walk with them, after the stormy past days.


Kaila what's making you stressed, is there anything we can do to help ?


----------



## hollydolly (Saturday at 11:52 AM)

RadishRose said:


> I have a little folding step stool...its metal with rubber treads on the step. Very solid and safe. Walmart.
> No plastics for you.


never seen a metal one here .. I would have bought that in preference to plastic in the first place, that would have been ideal ... . There's even a shop in town which sells every variety of folding step stool , and every one there is plastic..


----------



## RadishRose (Saturday at 11:57 AM)

Pepper said:


> @hollydolly
> Thanks for tipping me off re:  little plastic folding step stool
> I've been thinking of getting one for ages, but they seem flimsy to me.
> Hope you feel better soon!


I have a little folding step stool...its metal with rubber treads on the step. Very solid and safe. Walmart.
No plastics for you.


Geezer Garage said:


> Been a little slow the last few days. Thought I was getting a cold, but still went out and plowed, and worked in the shop. Took a home covid test this morning, and it shows positive, so I guess I finally contracted it. Wife just did hers and she is negative, but says she is feeling sick so will test again tomorrow. She has already had it twice. If this is as bad as it gets for me, I'll be fine.


I hope your case is mild and your wife is spared this time! Sleep a lot, it's the best thing.


----------



## RadishRose (Saturday at 11:59 AM)

hollydolly said:


> As you can see.. the big screws and Rawlplugs  holding the door onto the door jamb, have not only come right out of the door and splintered it.. the force of my crash , also pulled the hinges half out of the door jamb as well..


Nice work, Holly. You don't mess around!


----------



## hollydolly (Saturday at 12:02 PM)

RadishRose said:


> Nice work, Holly. You don't mess around!


nope, no-one can ever accuse me of doing half a job...


----------



## Kaila (Saturday at 12:04 PM)

hollydolly said:


> Kaila what's making you stressed, is there anything we can do to help ?


Thank you, Holly.  It's a pile-up of difficulties, at what is already difficult time of the year for me. An upset from an important person  , adding extra stress, as has this difficult laptop situation. I will be able to get another laptop, though not quickly, but I have no idea what or when, that person's next hurtful action will be.

Thank you very much for asking.
It has helped me, last night and today,  to soldier through the challenging steps required for me to post at SF with this non-functional backup.  I made the decision I need to work at doing this for now, and even to share more and interact more, here at SF, to counter my present levels of sadness and anxiety.
Thanks again, to all of you......


----------



## hearlady (Saturday at 12:19 PM)

I just got back from visiting daughter then  one week trip to Myrtle Beach. 
My tablet broke on the trip. I have my computer at home but its old and  will take forever to update before I can use it. 
Still posting here and there from my phone for now.


----------



## RadishRose (Saturday at 12:20 PM)

Kaila said:


> Thank you, Holly.  It's a pile-up of difficulties, at what is already difficult time of the year for me. An upset from an important person  , adding extra stress, as has this difficult laptop situation. I will be able to get another laptop, but not quickly, but I have no idea what or when, that person's next hurtful action will be.
> 
> Thank you very much for asking.
> It has helped me, last night and today,  to soldier through the challenging steps required for me to post at SF with this non-functional backup.  I made the decision I need to work at doing this for now, and even to share more and interact more, here at SF, to counter my present levels of sadness and anxiety.
> Thanks again, to all of you......


Kaila, I've never seen you so down. Don't let anyone hurt you! Of course I don't know the situation, but I am concerned.


----------



## RadishRose (Saturday at 12:24 PM)

Went through a basket shoved in a bookcase, found weird things;
a seam ripper
a small container of pennies and change
a whisk broom
a white stone
a knit cloche
3 stacked small plastic containers with lids
a receipt
What am I doing with this stuff?


----------



## Leann (Saturday at 12:50 PM)

Kaila said:


> Thank you, Holly.  It's a pile-up of difficulties, at what is already difficult time of the year for me. An upset from an important person  , adding extra stress, as has this difficult laptop situation. I will be able to get another laptop, but not quickly, but I have no idea what or when, that person's next hurtful action will be.
> 
> Thank you very much for asking.
> It has helped me, last night and today,  to soldier through the challenging steps required for me to post at SF with this non-functional backup.  I made the decision I need to work at doing this for now, and even to share more and interact more, here at SF, to counter my present levels of sadness and anxiety.
> Thanks again, to all of you......


@Kaila, I hope whatever is concerning you eventually ebbs and you find true peace. As for the shingles vaccine, I have gotten both doses a few years back after a good friend of mine developed shingles. Although it has since resolved (and she said the pain was beyond anything she had ever experienced), she said she still has episodes of phantom pain.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Saturday at 2:16 PM)

The highlight of my day was this morning when I walked over{2 blocks} to close friends, Marcia&Dave's house. I had not seen them in about a month,had 2 newspaper articles for them . When I knocked& walked in, family dog, Tag{pharoh hound} started barking,he recognized my voice got all excited. His whole body was wiggling,ran around in the living room,jumped on the sofa sat there. When I bent down to hug him his tail was still wagging. Marcia&Dave& I  still haven't exchanged our xmas presents yet, we usually get together for dinner on Xmas eve, but 'mother nature's 'snow event' cancelled those plans She told me we'll do it sometime in next couple of weeks It was a wonderful visit


----------



## Jules (Saturday at 2:27 PM)

RadishRose said:


> Kaila, I've never seen you so down. Don't let anyone hurt you! Of course I don't know the situation, but I am concerned.


@Kaila, Just as RR said, know that you‘re being thought about.  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Right Now (Saturday at 2:52 PM)

RadishRose said:


> Went through a basket shoved in a bookcase, found weird things;
> a seam ripper
> a small container of pennies and change
> a whisk broom
> ...


My guess would be you will pocket the change, and add the rest to your weekly trash pick up!  Obviously, you won't miss any of these very important items.


----------



## Right Now (Saturday at 3:01 PM)

Right Now said:


> Another weekend that is shaping up nicely!  This afternoon a bar/grill is closing so a friend has invited me to the private affair! Will be a few drinks, lots of buffet food, burgers, laughing with others and gentle hugs!
> What could be better?


Update, am back home after spending two hours at the event!  So glad we went!  It was such a good time.  I had two kahlua and cream cocktails, then the fun began.....no ordering food, the owners just kept bringing small plates of food for us to eat... grilled salmon (perfection), onion rings, then cheese raviolis with marinara dipping sauce on the side. Oh, and a creamy chicken soup with potatoes, onions, carrots, etc.  Next, orange roughy (scrumptious), grilled bacon, lettuce and tomato sandwich, sweet potato fries, a pesto flatbread, and after a short intermission of walking around to say hello to other friends we knew who also were invited, back to the table for coffee and coconut creme pie!

Now, no need to say I am stuffed, no more eating until Tuesday, but Wow!  I feel like I just ate a Thanksgiving Day dinner!  Best part, I didn't have to prepare it!


----------



## Ruthanne (Saturday at 5:05 PM)

@hollydolly That sounds like an awful fall you had and I'm sorry you're hurting so much.  I hope you can see the doctor ASAP.  I know back pain is the pits.  I had it for years too.  I'm always afraid of injuring it further.   

Please be very gentle with your walking and getting around.  Would using a cane help?


----------



## Ruthanne (Saturday at 5:09 PM)

Kaila said:


> Like @Ruthanne   and @RadishRose  both mentioned the subject in above posts,
> I hope to manage to get the first of the 2 shingles vax shots, in February.  These are now safer (non-live) and more effective, and also far cheaper, than the shingles vaccine version of years ago.
> Today, I hope for a bath, and have enjoyed being at SF, and am trying to lower my stress level, today.
> Enjoying the snow and wild bird scene out my window, as well as a couple of humans walking by, once in a while, too.  Some have small dog companions out for a walk with them, after the stormy past days.


I'm going to go on CVS.com to schedule the shingles and flu vaccines.  I wish you good luck with scheduling yours.

I love to watch the wild birds too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Saturday at 5:15 PM)

Kaila said:


> Thank you, Holly.  It's a pile-up of difficulties, at what is already difficult time of the year for me. An upset from an important person  , adding extra stress, as has this difficult laptop situation. I will be able to get another laptop, but not quickly, but I have no idea what or when, that person's next hurtful action will be.
> 
> Thank you very much for asking.
> It has helped me, last night and today,  to soldier through the challenging steps required for me to post at SF with this non-functional backup.  I made the decision I need to work at doing this for now, and even to share more and interact more, here at SF, to counter my present levels of sadness and anxiety.
> Thanks again, to all of you......


I hope everything will go better for you soon.  I was going through a very difficult December last month.  That time of year is always hard for me and my family.  I'm glad the holidays are over.  I wish you much peace in your life.


----------



## Ruthanne (Saturday at 5:17 PM)

RadishRose said:


> You sure don't Ruthanne! I had it, and even tho' it was a milder case than those I've heard about, it's no fun.
> Get those shots, girl.


Thanks for your concern and I will be getting those shots ASAP.  Have a good night


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Saturday at 5:34 PM)

Home from a birthday party gathering, great food and visiting, settling in at home now~


----------



## Bella (Saturday at 5:48 PM)

Today was a slow day. This morning, I perused Amazon for a few things and did laundry. This afternoon I made navy bean soup, cornbread, and Waldorf slaw. I was also going to make a chocolate pudding cake but decided to put it off and make it tomorrow instead.

Tonight I enjoyed my soup and a little later I'll settle in, snack on some cookies and catch up on Resident Alien.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Saturday at 5:55 PM)

Bella said:


> Today was a slow day. This morning, I perused Amazon for a few things and did laundry. This afternoon I made navy bean soup, cornbread, and Waldorf slaw. I was also going to make a chocolate pudding cake but decided to put it off and make it tomorrow instead.
> 
> Tonight I enjoyed my soup and a little later I'll settle in, snack on some cookies and catch up on Resident Alien.


I haven’t had Waldorf salad in a coon’s age!  I need to make some


----------



## RadishRose (Saturday at 5:57 PM)

Right Now said:


> My guess would be you will pocket the change, and add the rest to your weekly trash pick up!  Obviously, you won't miss any of these very important items.


Agree , but I think I'll keep the whisk broom.


----------



## Blessed (Saturday at 6:04 PM)

Today nothing, made an easy dinner.  Alternating heat and cold on by bruised back side from the fall in the shower. Never knew hitting your tail bone could cause this amount of pain.  I took one of my last pills last night.  I slept for 14 hours. Guess it was a combination of needed sleep and my body trying to heal.  See both the GP next week and get the scheduled MRI of the neck. 

I knew I had to do all the medical stuff.  I had put it off because I knew I would be spending enough to meet my deductible and then just have the copays.  I hate going to the doctor both physically and financially.  Sometimes there is just no choice.  I am going to get better if it kills me (both ways LOL). This is the goal for 2023.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Saturday at 6:08 PM)

Sassycakes said:


> My plans for today changed when I woke up with a fever this morning. I was supposed to go see my 12-year-old granddaughter do her dance numbers. She will be in 12 dances. I will buy the video. My husband wants to stay home with m, but I rather he goes to the dance. Why should he miss seeing our doll?


I hope you feel better soon Sassy. It's a shame you had to miss your granddaughter's performances but it's good that you'll at least be able to watch the video.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Saturday at 6:17 PM)

I went down to the laundry room at 2 a.m.  It was all cleaned up and no one else was down there. The last two times I went down in the middle of the night, I was surprised to find young people who had a lot of laundry. But luckily, each time they were almost finished using the dryers so we didn't get in each other's way.  I went to the supermarket again shortly after they opened to get a couple of sale items. They had LaYogurt on sale for 49 cents. I don't usually buy that brand but couldn't resist the price. I bought enough to hold me over until my son goes to Costco next week to get my Activia...or so I thought. At 49 cents a serving, if I like the flavors I bought, I'll get several of the LaYogurts instead; they have probiotics too.

After I put my groceries away and ate something, I started drying my clothes. My apartment size dryer holds a good bit but not as much as the industrial dryers so it takes a little longer. But I don't mind because it's so convenient. I napped a little while the laundry was drying and put some of it away.  I checked in on the forum a couple of times and also watched T.V.


----------



## Kaila (Saturday at 7:31 PM)

RadishRose said:


> Kaila, I've never seen you so down. Don't let anyone hurt you! Of course I don't know the situation, but I am concerned.


Thank you for this reminder.  It feels bolstering, and encourages me.


----------



## Kaila (Saturday at 7:34 PM)

Leann said:


> @Kaila, I hope whatever is concerning you eventually ebbs and you find true peace. As for the shingles vaccine, I have gotten both doses a few years back after a good friend of mine developed shingles. Although it has since resolved (and she said the pain was beyond anything she had ever experienced), she said she still has episodes of phantom pain.


Thank you for this message, @Leann


----------



## Kaila (Saturday at 7:35 PM)

Jules said:


> @Kaila, Just as RR said, know that you‘re being thought about.  {{{hugs}}}


Thank you. it truly does help me.


----------



## Kaila (Saturday at 7:45 PM)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm going to go on CVS.com to schedule the shingles and flu vaccines.  I wish you good luck with scheduling yours.
> 
> I love to watch the wild birds too.


I don't know if it's the same everyplace, but here, the shingles vax is one of a few, that requires a doctor to order it, first. 
Perhaps because there is more than one type, or because it's the series of 2.  i don't know the reasons.

I had to have a doctor order the pneumonia vax, as well. Then, I could schedule it, which I got at the pharmacy.

The flu shot, of course, can be scheduled without any doctor script order.
I plan to wait till Feb, due to other medical issues, and then have the doctor order the shingles vax for me.
Thank you, for your replies to my messages, here.


----------



## Ruthanne (Saturday at 7:49 PM)

Kaila said:


> I don't know if it's the same everyplace, but here, the shingles vax is one of a few, that requires a doctor to order it, first.
> Perhaps because there is more than one type, or because it's the series of 2.  i don't know the reasons.
> 
> I had to have a doctor order the pneumonia vax, as well. Then, I could schedule it, which I got at the pharmacy.
> ...


I didn't have to have my doctor order the Pneumonia shot.  I shall see if my doctor has to order the shingles shot but I don't think so.


----------



## Blessed (Saturday at 7:54 PM)

Ruthanne said:


> I didn't have to have my doctor order the Pneumonia shot.  I shall see if my doctor has to order the shingles shot but I don't think so.



You might check, I get all vaccinations at my drugstore.  Covid, flu, shingles and pneumonia.  I have not been due for a tetanus or measles booster but I bet I can get it done there.  My insurance covers it all, I am not on medicare yet but they must take it.  Most all the people I see there for shots are older like me. That way I don't have to make an appointment or special trip to the doctor.  I can go when I feel like going, if there is a wait I can go back at my convenience.


----------



## Ruthanne (Saturday at 9:13 PM)

I've been getting my vaccines at the drugstore too.  When my doctor told me to get all these vaccines he didn't say anything about ordering any of them when I told him I'm going to CVS for them.  He just said "good!".  @Blessed


----------



## Blessed (Saturday at 9:14 PM)

Ruthanne said:


> I've been getting my vaccines at the drugstore too.  When my doctor told me to get all these vaccines he didn't say anything about ordering any of them when I told him I'm going to CVS for them.  He just said "good!".



That's where I have them done!  They send the doc the info so she knows and has history on my shots.


----------



## Supernatural (Sunday at 4:53 AM)

It's Sunday, sunny and just about coming on to Noon. Wee bit late for CoffeeBean's meal but he never budge until now. So, going to make a "Potter" of coffee and give him his jelly food which he loves. Jelly monster lol!

Getting daughter up and then catching up on recordings on Tele. Got one load or two of washings to be taken care of (miss them laundry rooms) both appliances in kitchen but that's where they're located here.

Have a great week!


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 5:18 AM)

Supernatural said:


> It's Sunday, sunny and just about coming on to Noon. Wee bit late for CoffeeBean's meal but he never budge until now. So, going to make a "Potter" of coffee and give him his jelly food which he loves. Jelly monster lol!
> 
> Getting daughter up and then catching up on recordings on Tele. Got one load or two of washings to be taken care of (miss them laundry rooms) both appliances in kitchen but that's where they're located here.
> 
> Have a great week!


Miss the laundry rooms from where ?.. are you not Scottish ? We Brits always have our appliances in the kitchen or Utility rooms..


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 5:21 AM)

Today it's Lashing down with rain, with rumbles of thunder. very dark overhead too..had to have the light on in the kitchen when I was cooking.. 

No plans for today at all. My back is hurting too much to be able to do anything that will take a lot of movement.. so I'll let it rest today and hopefully it'll start to heal by tomorrow when I must go out  to see to some important things..


----------



## Blessed (Sunday at 5:42 AM)

It will be a few days at least before the bruising from your fall will get better, Mine is just starting to get better and it has been 5 days.  I am sure yours is much worse from your pictures.  Take this time to heal, if it does not get better, if the pain does not ease up you need to do to the doctor.  I had an xray to make sure nothing was broken or cracked.  At least now I know I just have to wait the bruising out. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Jamala (Sunday at 6:06 AM)

Supernatural said:


> It's Sunday, sunny and just about coming on to Noon. Wee bit late for CoffeeBean's meal but he never budge until now. So, going to make a "Potter" of coffee and give him his jelly food which he loves. Jelly monster lol!
> 
> Getting daughter up and then catching up on recordings on Tele. Got one load or two of washings to be taken care of (miss them laundry rooms) both appliances in kitchen but that's where they're located here.
> 
> Have a great week!


I hear you! I dislike the thought of having a washing machine in the kitchen. Never did and never will. Our house in the UK is Grade 2 listed and we had to jump through hoops many years ago, to have a laundry room built that leads off the kitchen.
It contains both dryer and w.machine, lots of shelves, cupboards and a table for folding sheets.


----------



## MickaC (Sunday at 6:41 AM)

Delete. .


----------



## MickaC (Sunday at 6:43 AM)

@Bella @CinnamonSugar 
Waldorf salad brings back memories.
Learned to make it in home economics class, many, many years ago.
Still one of my favourites.


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 7:05 AM)

Just been up to the Barn.. put my big hooded coat on because the rain is throwing it down.. and in the Barn, the Noise of the rain on the roof is like nothing I've ever heard before..I was almost tempted to come in and get my phone to record it..


----------



## jet (Sunday at 7:48 AM)

just back from a pub sunday roast,,great as usual,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,well suns out here,but was heavy rain this morning


----------



## Supernatural (Sunday at 8:38 AM)

Jamala said:


> I hear you! I dislike the thought of having a washing machine in the kitchen. Never did and never will. Our house in the UK is Grade 2 listed and we had to jump through hoops many years ago, to have a laundry room built that leads off the kitchen.
> It contains both dryer and w.machine, lots of shelves, cupboards and a table for folding sheets.


I'm not positive as when our row house was built, but as it's part of housing association can't make changes much. However, I've the floorplan but the room off the kitchen which would be ideal, has the boiler and all the electrics. So that's a bummer lol for me.

At least, it isn't open-plan so I can close the door, especially during the dryer cycle.

Grade 2 listed... If I recall correctly, I understand why you've had to get your point across for that extra room.

Try to ask for an external second door on the front entrance and it's like a blank in their faces lol! I still have over 300 floorplans I've designed between 90-2000s. My maternal great-grandfather was into house building and great-grand-mother was into interior designs. 

Unfortunately, during my schooling, girls weren't accepted in those wonderful professions. Nice to meet you!


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 8:52 AM)

jet said:


> just back from a pub sunday roast,,great as usual,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,well suns out here,but was heavy rain this morning


still hammering down here... hasn't stopped all day.. pretty cold too..


----------



## Pepper (Sunday at 9:18 AM)

Son, dil, grandson will be over soon for the day  Buffy loves to play with toys, she will be glad to see them.


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 9:26 AM)

Pepper said:


> Son, dil, grandson will be over soon for the day  Buffy loves to play with toys, she will be glad to see them.


My grandfurkids,  aren't interested in toys. ..except one..Digs.. he adores his toys... if a burglar tried to get past him.. he only need to give him a furry Octopus..lol


----------



## StarSong (Sunday at 10:26 AM)

Jamala said:


> I hear you! I dislike the thought of having a washing machine in the kitchen. Never did and never will. Our house in the UK is Grade 2 listed and we had to jump through hoops many years ago, to have a laundry room built that leads off the kitchen.
> It contains both dryer and w.machine, lots of shelves, cupboards and a table for folding sheets.


My laundry room is part of my garage (it's attached and there's a door going directly from the house to the laundry area).  When doing a major remodel in the late '80s, the kids were still preschool age so lots of laundry.  

I told the architect that I wanted the "factory" moved out of the house. Never regretted it.


----------



## RadishRose (Sunday at 10:39 AM)

Cold today. About to feed Doggie and bundle up for her walk. At least it's sunny for a change. Haven't done much of anything except move some stuff around in the cabinets.

I've stocked up on some extras, but ran out of room. Then I realized; since the dishwasher no longer works, i can use that for extra storage. So, I'll be doing that when I return.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Sunday at 3:17 PM)

I got sweet-talked into working tomorrow. Off Tuesday, thank all that is holy.

DD and I did our Walmarting this afternoon, and there was so much to get that it took us an hour and a half. Now I'm plumb worn out and going to spend the rest of the day sitting on my como se llama until bedtime.


----------



## hearlady (Sunday at 3:45 PM)

We had our last Christmas with my son, grandson, and dil. 
We just got back from vacation so we had charcuterie. A fancy name for crackers and cheese, some dips and chips, cold shrimp and smoked oysters, veg and fruit, little pickles. Anything I could put together last minute. Oh, and soup.
It was fun. 
Now this week I'll get my Christmas decorations put away and start the New Year.


----------



## Jamala (Sunday at 4:04 PM)

Supernatural said:


> I'm not positive as when our row house was built, but as it's part of housing association can't make changes much. However, I've the floorplan but the room off the kitchen which would be ideal, has the boiler and all the electrics. So that's a bummer lol for me.
> 
> At least, it isn't open-plan so I can close the door, especially during the dryer cycle.
> 
> ...





Supernatural said:


> I'm not positive as when our row house was built, but as it's part of housing association can't make changes much. However, I've the floorplan but the room off the kitchen which would be ideal, has the boiler and all the electrics. So that's a bummer lol for me.
> 
> At least, it isn't open-plan so I can close the door, especially during the dryer cycle.
> 
> ...


Pleaed to meet you too!  I really do hope that one day you may be able to
redesign as you wish. Councils and building bodies are a PIA, I know!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sunday at 10:22 PM)

I watched a couple of episodes each of Beachfront Bargain Hunt & Criminal Minds, which  I get to enjoy ad free on Discovery+ and Hulu Plus respectively. My son and I visited my sister in the hospital. She was in good spirits but seemed frail and weak. As we were leaving, we saw my nephew and his family in the lobby, where we chatted a bit. On the way there we stopped at Wawa  So I could avoid paying ridiculous prices for food in the hospital cafe. I got turkey and cheese pinwheels. On the way home we stopped at Dollar Tree. I was looking for shower curtain liners but didn't find any. I bought hand soap in a pump bottle, a bean and cheese burrito for dinner and a Twixt bar.


----------



## Jules (Sunday at 10:52 PM)

Has anyone heard from @Aneeda72?  It’s been a month since she last said she wasn’t doing well.


----------



## katlupe (Monday at 2:00 AM)

Jules said:


> Has anyone heard from @Aneeda72?  It’s been a month since she last said she wasn’t doing well.


Not that I know of. I keep thinking about her hoping to see her on here.


----------



## katlupe (Monday at 2:03 AM)

I don't have any real plans for today. Just coffee for now and reading posts here.


----------



## -Oy- (Monday at 2:37 AM)

Today is Mrs Oy's birthday. At the moment Likkle Grandson is "helping" with opening her presents


----------



## Georgiagranny (Monday at 2:46 AM)

Happy birthday to Mrs. Oy!

It's going to be a sunny day. 

In a few minutes I'll be off to work


----------



## Trish (Monday at 2:56 AM)

Waited for a pause in the rain yesterday and then got caught in a downpour and arrived home soaked!  It was very cold too.  But, today is warmer and weather is not too bad.  

Today I am going for physio and on the way back I am going to pop into the shop and buy some sale shower/bath stuff as it's a third of the price it normally is so, well worth putting in the cupboard.  I love toiletries


----------



## MickaC (Monday at 6:24 AM)

To……Mrs Oy…..have a great time on your “ SPECIAL YOU DAY “


----------



## jet (Monday at 6:32 AM)

its cold but sunny here,so haveing a lazy day,out in the garden,,see what frost has killed,whats pokeing through,and whats still flowering,,
oh gotta take dog to vet,she got a sore between here claws


----------



## Pepper (Monday at 6:47 AM)

Having CT scan this afternoon to check to see if lung cancer returned.  It's been 3.5 years since the surgery.


----------



## Sliverfox (Monday at 6:50 AM)

Will  be  seeing  the heart doctor this morning.

Then a business appointment this afternoon.

Just  the  kind of things to do  on a  cold cloudy day.


----------



## Right Now (Monday at 6:58 AM)

Happy birthday, Mrs. Oy!

It's going to be a busy day for me.....laundry, vacumning, dusting, going through the entire abode, then, visit a friend to catch up on last week's happenings, home, dinner, feet up....  ah
Another wonderful Monday.  It makes Tuesday look like a day off!


----------



## 1955 (Monday at 7:17 AM)

My niece comes back today after being sick with the FLU/COVID for the last 2 weeks.  She lives with my Mom so I've been taking care her at my house.  So today I'm celebrating my freedom and can get back to my regular routine


----------



## Capt Lightning (Monday at 7:50 AM)

Bright and sunny, but cold today.
I've just taken daughter to the airport and she should be on her way home by now.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Monday at 8:25 AM)

I am working my job shift today, and in just a bit,  afterwards a doctor 
appointment (labs) then to check on an ill friend, also Facetime with
a couple people.....

take my cat to the vet for her allergy injection...

then back home...


----------



## Trila (Monday at 8:32 AM)

The highlight for today is that I get to go to the Dentist. Woo-hoo!!! I had a tooth start to fall apart, just before Christmas, so today it will get assessed as to what will be needed to get it fixed. 

My appointment isn't until the afternoon, so we won't be in a hurry to head into town. Before my appointment, we do want to walk at the park and see Cheleston. We also have to go to the library. It's a short "to do" list today.

Per usual, I'm several pages behind on reading posts...I hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## StarSong (Monday at 8:32 AM)

@Pepper and @Sliverfox, hope your appointments go well today and you receive good news on your health.  

It'll be a stay at home day because we've got rain, mostly heavy, today and tomorrow. Errands can wait until the weather clears. 

Older grandchildren are coming to spend the night tonight because they don't return to school until Weds, but DSIL goes back today and DD goes back tomorrow. Baby grandson comes tomorrow morning so tomorrow this house will be a three ring circus.  And I mean that in the happiest way.


----------



## Pinky (Monday at 8:54 AM)

@-Oy- 
Please give Mrs. Oy my Happy Birthday wishes for a lovely day.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Monday at 8:54 AM)

Pepper said:


> Having CT scan this afternoon to check to see if lung cancer returned.  It's been 3.5 years since the surgery.


Thinking of you, @Pepper, and praying for encouraging results from your CT


----------



## hollydolly (Monday at 9:36 AM)

Pepper said:


> Having CT scan this afternoon to check to see if lung cancer returned.  It's been 3.5 years since the surgery.


How did it go my friend ?


----------



## hollydolly (Monday at 9:44 AM)

Well I had so many things I had to do today, I was pleased when my back wasn't hurting so much this morning. I went to the next large town 30 mile round trip... and had to go to the Post office and the Pharmacy  , then to several other stores and  then  pick up a ''click and collect item ''  from M&S.. while there I stopped for a Latte and a Cheese scone.. in the instore Cafe..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Drove to the car wash and had the car washed and valeted... .. then drove  to the next town on the way home  to have my nails done.. Thought I may as well do everything today while I can, and because it's so quiet everywhere soon after New Year.. and further more it's forecast for rain tomorrow again.. so this is this month's colour.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's my 22nd wedding anniversary today  ... I bought myself Cake.. and chocolate..*Feck him* 


ETA...my back is hurting sooo badly now I'm home.. paying for getting in and out of the car several times I suspect, not to mention my car is also a Manual as are most cars here, but when you have a back problem, stick shifts make it worse..


----------



## Trish (Monday at 10:19 AM)

Pepper said:


> Having CT scan this afternoon to check to see if lung cancer returned.  It's been 3.5 years since the surgery.


Hope all went well @Pepper x


----------



## Trish (Monday at 10:29 AM)

hollydolly said:


> Well I had so many things I had to do today, I was pleased when my back wasn't hurting so much this morning. I went to the next large town 30 mile round trip... and had to go to the Post office and the Pharmacy  , then to several other stores and  then  pick up a ''click and collect item ''  from M&S.. while there I stopped for a Latte and a Cheese scone.. in the instore Cafe..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love cheese scones!  If it rains tomorrow, I will stay home and bake some cheese scones   

Nails look good.  Lovely warm colour.

It's sad when a long term relationship turns sour (been there) and no matter how it all ends, it still hurts but, every day you are moving forward and one day it really won't matter at all. x


----------



## Supernatural (Monday at 10:37 AM)

I know crazy reaction correct? Nevermind 

We got mail TODAY!!! Actual mail came through the door... Why am I reacting this way, you might ask? (Remember the UK's Postal Strikes)

Haven't received anything since early November 2022. It's a boon (jumping for joy Daffy Duck way) Plus it's GOOD NEWS. Couldn't be happier me and daughter.

It's was super dark when I woke up around 10 but explained by sudden bucketing rain soon after picking up my cuppa. Then sunshine broke and lasted about an hour. Back to rain.

CoffeeBean ate Tuna in Jelly and monkey-see monkey-do, we ate Tuna Salad sandwiches and homemade Chicken Noodles Soup. Of course CoffeeBean came over to catch every bits of filling falling from our sandwiches lol!

It's Monday, so it isn't perfect but better than expected (the Tarot reader was on point). Watching Prince Harry's interview on STV. Can't have Chinese Food Takeaway tonight, they're closed on Mondays, bummer!


----------



## Remy (Monday at 10:39 AM)

Last night, raining, after 1am. Woke up to yelling and shouting. Probably at least 7 people, two males actively physically fighting in the parking lot and across the lot. This went of for some time. I guess that wasn't enough mayhem, so the one idiot turned on his Camero, reved the engine and started blasting music. Someone called the cops. I didn't. I was considering it. I was afraid that car could be gunned into the building. I'm considering calling the management office. The new people next to me, the man, leaves early in the morning. I'll bet they were thrilled. Luckily I didn't work because I get up at 430am when I do.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Monday at 11:03 AM)

@Pepper Hoping for good news from your doc.

@hollydolly Enjoy your chocolate! And your January manicure...I like the color.

A customer came in this morning with 3" nails. No kidding. She said she's learned to keyboard with them. What? Anyway, they were pretty still with Christmas theme, even a reindeer on one and a Christmas tree on another.

I thawed a cranberry scone to have with the cup of coffee I usually have after work. Delicious!

Off tomorrow!


----------



## hollydolly (Monday at 11:05 AM)

Supernatural said:


> I know crazy reaction correct? Nevermind
> 
> We got mail TODAY!!! Actual mail came through the door... Why am I reacting this way, you might ask? (Remember the UK's Postal Strikes)
> 
> ...


You haven't received any mail since Early November ..? WoW... I've had snail mail every day aside from the specific  Postal strike dates..

Chinese take-aways are closed on Mondays here too...


----------



## hollydolly (Monday at 11:08 AM)

Trish said:


> I love cheese scones!  If it rains tomorrow, I will stay home and bake some cheese scones
> 
> Nails look good.  Lovely warm colour.
> 
> It's sad when a long term relationship turns sour (been there) and no matter how it all ends, it still hurts but, every day you are moving forward and one day it really won't matter at all. x


bless you...  ... I could have made some Cheese scones at home myself.. but if I did that, I'd eat them all in a very short time..  best to play safe and just get one while I was out!! Nails are actually a lot nicer looking in real life.. a little darker than they're showing on screen..


----------



## Trish (Monday at 11:15 AM)

hollydolly said:


> bless you...  ... I could have made some Cheese scones at home myself.. but if I did that, I'd eat them all in a very short time..  best to play safe and just get one while I was out!! Nails are actually a lot nice looking in real life.. a little darker than they're showing on screen..


Scones never last long here but, if I am quick, I usually manage to bag some up and hide them in the freezer   

BTW I hope your daughter's dad is recovering well.


----------



## hollydolly (Monday at 11:21 AM)

Trish said:


> Scones never last long here but, if I am quick, I usually manage to bag some up and hide them in the freezer
> 
> *BTW I hope your daughter's dad is recovering well. *


Unfortunately no, he's very much worse..  thanks for asking tho' , Trish..


----------



## Trish (Monday at 11:23 AM)

hollydolly said:


> Unfortunately no, he's very much worse..  thanks for asking tho' , Trish..


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Pepper (Monday at 1:00 PM)

Had CT.  Took bus there, walked home, weather so nice because it's bright!  Anyway, unless my doctor office calls, frantically insisting I get an immediate PET scan I'm probably ok.  I'm numb.  My life has given me PTSD!   

Thank you all for caring.  I really appreciate it!


----------



## SierraBlanca (Monday at 1:13 PM)

Cleaning the Airbnb I'm renting.....Landlord might show up to check to see if I'm a good tenant....lol


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Monday at 1:16 PM)

SierraBlanca said:


> Cleaning the Airbnb I'm renting.....Landlord might show up to check to see if I'm a good tenant....lol


I just have to say, @SierraBlanca, I love the name you’re chosen for the forum… very lyrical


----------



## Sliverfox (Monday at 1:42 PM)

All went  well with the doctor.
Has a  nice chat with him.
Come back  in  6 months.

Business meeting went well $$.
Time for retail therapy,, which made  hubby scowl  .


----------



## Remy (Monday at 2:15 PM)

Went and fed the feral cats when it stopped raining. Stopped by the Goodwill. When I got home and was walking to my apartment, 3 jerks from that apartment last night were walking out. Oh gee, guess they just woke up.  (1pm) Unlike their upstairs neighbor who goes to work early. This sloppy looking female had some blanket wrapped around her and they went to the car.

One male says "what's that?" Oh yay, a letter on their door. Bet it's from management. I did call, left a message and I have a feeling I wasn't the only one. Hope they get evicted. People don't need that. I don't wish ill on people usually but no one wants to pay rent and listen and be exposed to that.


----------



## hollydolly (Monday at 2:15 PM)

Pepper said:


> Had CT.  Took bus there, walked home, weather so nice because it's bright!  Anyway, unless my doctor office calls, frantically insisting I get an immediate PET scan I'm probably ok.  I'm numb.  My life has given me PTSD!
> 
> Thank you all for caring.  I really appreciate it!


Thank the Good Lord for that !!


----------



## Supernatural (Monday at 6:01 PM)

hollydolly said:


> You haven't received any mail since Early November ..? WoW... I've had snail mail every day aside from the specific  Postal strike dates..
> 
> Chinese take-aways are closed on Mondays here too...


Yes, all mail I was expecting, I heard is stuck in the backlog in England somewhere. Only the local stuff's moving and very slowly. Got a letter dated 16 December which just arrived today. When they went on strike everything apparently stopped in its tracks. The catching up is nearly up to a month or more now for international mail!

Found a Chinese restaurant opened that delivered. Ordered usual and saved £20 over regular other restaurant. Thankfully, it was delicious and more importantly the fried rice was perfect. Leftovers for tomorrow so bonus. We now have a new place. LOL!


----------



## HoneyNut (Monday at 6:03 PM)

Today the building was having a food drive, which was very convenient for getting rid of extra cans left over from the holidays (pumpkin, evaporated milk, etc).

Then I took my car in for an oil change and to get the required state inspection so that I can register it in Maryland.  I'd read a bunch of reviews and chose the car service place with the fewest bad reviews.  I was happy with them while I was there, they told me my car was done and had passed the state inspection, but I didn't notice until after I got home that the rear brake pads are only 3mm and so it is presumably time to get new ones.  My old car place would have pointed that out to me.  The brakes haven't started squealing yet, so I will postpone it to the next credit card billing cycle (i.e., a couple weeks).

I got a message from the new doctor I saw last week that my LDL was high and I should eat a low cholesterol diet and we'll check it again when I come back in 6 months.  I plan to just ignore the idea of diet changes because a) he sprung the blood test on me unexpectedly so I had not fasted and b) my diet over the holidays was quite unhealthy, so maybe that had an effect on the test results which should hopefully wear off now that I'm back to eating normally.


----------



## Ruthanne (Monday at 7:09 PM)

RadishRose said:


> Went through a basket shoved in a bookcase, found weird things;
> a seam ripper
> a small container of pennies and change
> a whisk broom
> ...


Sell it on eBay....


----------



## Ruthanne (Monday at 7:18 PM)

Been sleeping most of the day.  Up now and just vegging out.  My doctor called today and left a message telling me to get another urine test.  They called me Friday too and I told them the UTI went away on its own.  And I have read that happens sometimes.

What a PITA to get another urine test.  I feel fine and all symptoms are gone.  I'll get another one.  I have to @itch about something!


----------



## Trila (Monday at 9:03 PM)

Pepper said:


> Having CT scan this afternoon to check to see if lung cancer returned.  It's been 3.5 years since the surgery.


----------



## Trila (Monday at 9:04 PM)

RadishRose said:


> Went through a basket shoved in a bookcase, found weird things;
> a seam ripper
> a small container of pennies and change
> a whisk broom
> ...


That basket sounds like my whole house!!!


----------



## Trila (Monday at 9:10 PM)

everyone!  It turns out that I cracked my tooth.  The good news is that the dentist says I won't need a crown, he can fix it with a filling. The bad news is that his schedule is full for the next 5 weeks!!!! I'm hoping that the tooth doesn't get any worse before my appointment!

After dinner I finally finished cutting and dragging branches away, from that first #%%%#%&$% privit bush!! While I was doing that, Dio started (and completely finished) cutting down the second crepe myrtle bush. So we have 3 down (literally) and one to go! I'll be glad when I can ✔ this project off of the to-do list!!

It's almost bed time, so good night to all!


----------



## Blessed (Monday at 9:53 PM)

Trila said:


> everyone!  It turns out that I cracked my tooth.  The good news is that the dentist says I won't need a crown, he can fix it with a filling. The bad news is that his schedule is full for the next 5 weeks!!!! I'm hoping that the tooth doesn't get any worse before my appointment!
> 
> After dinner I finally finished cutting and dragging branches away, from that first #%%%#%&$% privit bush!! While I was doing that, Dio started (and completely finished) cutting down the second crepe myrtle bush. So we have 3 down (literally) and one to go! I'll be glad when I can ✔ this project off of the to-do list!!
> 
> It's almost bed time, so good night to all!



Be careful brushing and flossing around that tooth.  I had a crack and did not know, I popped the hole corner off, then came the new crown.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Monday at 10:03 PM)

Today was a productive day for me and my son, who managed to go to work, do our monthly Costco shopping, drop off the groceries and make it to his eye appointment in another town by 2:45. As soon as he brought in the packages, I started putting things away. I had already made room in the freezer for our Healthy Choice organic fudge bars box, 18 count size. Putting items from Costco (or any bulk purchases) always involves rotating stock. But before that I'd gone down to the laundry room about 1 a.m. It was nice and clean and nobody else was down there. I went down a little earlier than planned because of the snow forecast. Turns out it started earlier than forecast and was coming down very lightly as I brought the clothes up.  I'm just glad it hadn't gotten slippery. After I got in, I loaded the dishwasher, had a snack and wound up going back to sleep. When I woke up around 10 a.m., I started drying my clothes and managed to put most of them away. Of course I got in some T.V. and WWF2 time.


----------



## -Oy- (Yesterday at 2:25 AM)

A very grey dull wet windy day here today.

Tai Chi this morning. A new venue but the same group. Maybe we'll pick up a few newbies. 

Other than that


----------



## jet (Yesterday at 3:01 AM)

went to docs,xrays say my lungs and heart are ok,copd is a bit worse,,,
then he tells me im a diabetic,,got to have another blood test tomorrow,,and attend a diabetic clinic
and its peeing down outside


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 3:07 AM)

Hammering down of rain this morning... very gloomy. Had a terrible night because of the back pain.. not exaggerating to say it was agony to turn in my sleep, and trying to get dressed this morning brought tears to my eyes. Not sure if I've trapped a nerve or not on the left side, because I have sciatic pain shooting down my left leg.. something I don't usually have with my normal spasmodic lower disc  lumbar pain.. but whatever it is .. this is awfully painful. 

I took some Methocarbamol 750 anti spasm tablets before bed last night, but nothing has made any difference..


----------



## Trish (Yesterday at 5:16 AM)

Overslept this morning and it hasn't stopped raining so I am glad I do not have to go anywhere today.  It is days like this that I am really glad that I don't have to get to work!

@hollydolly I hope your back eases soon.


----------



## katlupe (Yesterday at 6:30 AM)

Good Morning everyone! I slept later than usual today and of course, it is a day I had a lot to do....early. Apartment inspections taking place from 8:30-2:00 today. So I figure mine will be in the middle somewhere since I am on the 2nd floor. They said it can take from 5-15 minutes. Had to clean out my closet in the bathroom, which is where I hang all my clothing, store Rabbit's big box of hay and other things. Where to put it? I cannot physically carry it in my arms to my bed and chairs so I put it all my mobile chair which is right next to the shower. I am hoping they do not need access to my shower. 

The water heater is in the back of that closet and they have to take a board off to get to it. I did not take the things off the shelf in the closet because I seem to have hurt my shoulder and cannot reach up for any reason presently. So that's my day. Hope you all have one better.


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 6:35 AM)

katlupe said:


> Good Morning everyone! I slept later than usual today and of course, it is a day I had a lot to do....early. Apartment inspections taking place from 8:30-2:00 today. So I figure mine will be in the middle somewhere since I am on the 2nd floor. They said it can take from 5-15 minutes. Had to clean out my closet in the bathroom, which is where I hang all my clothing, store Rabbit's big box of hay and other things. Where to put it? I cannot physically carry it in my arms to my bed and chairs so I put it all my mobile chair which is right next to the shower. I am hoping they do not need access to my shower.
> 
> The water heater is in the back of that closet and they have to take a board off to get to it. I did not take the things off the shelf in the closet because I seem to have hurt my shoulder and cannot reach up for any reason presently. So that's my day. Hope you all have one better.


Inspections ?... sorry Kat, it sounds like a dormitory inspection at school ? Even when we lived in  Naval Married Quarters the only inspections which were held were when we were leaving, and then an inspection and inventory would be carried out to ensure we left it clean and with all household items intact.. 

Why do they do this ?


----------



## Pepper (Yesterday at 6:38 AM)

hollydolly said:


> Why do they do this ?


Sounds like the landlord wants to show who is the boss; to scare the tenants is my opinion.  To scare them into accepting broken elevators or be in the street.


----------



## Trish (Yesterday at 6:40 AM)

katlupe said:


> Good Morning everyone! I slept later than usual today and of course, it is a day I had a lot to do....early. Apartment inspections taking place from 8:30-2:00 today. So I figure mine will be in the middle somewhere since I am on the 2nd floor. They said it can take from 5-15 minutes. Had to clean out my closet in the bathroom, which is where I hang all my clothing, store Rabbit's big box of hay and other things. Where to put it? I cannot physically carry it in my arms to my bed and chairs so I put it all my mobile chair which is right next to the shower. I am hoping they do not need access to my shower.
> 
> The water heater is in the back of that closet and they have to take a board off to get to it. I did not take the things off the shelf in the closet because I seem to have hurt my shoulder and cannot reach up for any reason presently. So that's my day. Hope you all have one better.


@katlupe  I love reading about your rabbit.  I had a pet rabbit as a child although it had a hutch and run in the garden.  It did come into the house during the days but had to be watched because it always tried to chew wires and, less of a concern, loved to jump inside the kitchen bin and have a search around for bits of food it wouldn't normally be given.  

I hope the inspection went well and your shoulder is feeling better too.


----------



## Pepper (Yesterday at 6:44 AM)

Having therapy Zoom session later this morning and will be using my new wireless ear thingys that I got for Xmas.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Yesterday at 7:02 AM)

My early morning walk at 6:45 walked to the corner and back, no wind refreshing temp was 35
This morning going to my church for our monthly senior program' Passages' lunch at 12:30,then presentation at 1 :15,today the guest speaker is brother of one of the committee members,Bill Currie. Chuck's presentation "Its About Time' giving us a view of vintage wind up clocks. His hobby is restoring wall&mantel clocks,will show us how the mechanisms create chimes& hand movements,sounds fascinating. I always come in early to help setup/clean afterwards
The rest of my day hope to get another walk in when I get home, read NYT,tackle the daily puzzle after dinner


----------



## Georgiagranny (Yesterday at 7:07 AM)

I don't have a plan for the day. Is a plan required?

It's going to be too nice to stay inside but too chilly to be outside.

DD took DGD to work and is going to bring a Starbucks back for me.


----------



## Sliverfox (Yesterday at 7:17 AM)

Not sure  what today holds  for us.

We had  talked about buying a new couch.
Hubby should get one of the chairs  that  tip , make it easier to get out of.

Which could mean   getting  one couch gone,moving the couch that's by  the windows into that space.
Placing the easy  lift chair where couch  was by the  windows.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Yesterday at 7:42 AM)

Got my Starbucks, thawed a blueberry scone. Off to contemplate. And maybe, like my daddy used to say, hatch a plot...that translates to make a plan. I feel like a plan is needed.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Yesterday at 8:22 AM)

I sat outside in the sunshine for a bit and contemplated while watching the birds at the feeder.

Every bird within miles must be represented out there. Do they talk to each other and share where to find food? Sparrows, finches, bluebirds, blue jays, even a red-headed woodpecker. And the occasional squirrel tries to get up there, but the birds gang up on squirrels so they must content themselves with the seeds scattered by the birds.

Went through my email contact list and had to delete so many...mostly high school classmates who have died

Still no plan. The day is getting away from me!


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Yesterday at 8:39 AM)

off to work in a bit, then will be attending a exercise class for Seniors, it is
offering both morning and late afternoon classes, so will well for me. I am
looking forward to getting back in motion and it will help. I mostly have
stopped my exercising when the colder weather arrived...

Then am working a short shift at my part time job..

Then joining my friend for a drive for dinner, we like to sit by the fireplace
at one of our favorite restaurants...

Coffee first though..


----------



## JimBob1952 (Yesterday at 8:57 AM)

Trila said:


>





Pepper said:


> Having CT scan this afternoon to check to see if lung cancer returned.  It's been 3.5 years since the surgery.


Just saw this.  Please let us know how things are.  Need to hear from my favorite SFer.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Yesterday at 9:02 AM)

Today is a gym day.  Came home and walked my dog and a neighbor's dog.  My wife is having friends over tonight so I'll help her get ready.  

I've been trying to get back into piano again so I'll do that for an hour or so this afternoon.  

At 5 daughter and I will have early bird Chinese dinner. Then at 630 an online bridge tournament.   Then "into the arms of Morpheus."


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Yesterday at 9:02 AM)

LadyEmeraude said:


> off to work in a bit, then will be attending a exercise class for Seniors, it is
> offering both morning and late afternoon classes, so will well for me. I am
> looking forward to getting back in motion and it will help. I mostly have
> stopped my exercising when the colder weather arrived...
> ...


Love your new avatar, @LadyEmeraude !!


----------



## katlupe (Yesterday at 9:09 AM)

hollydolly said:


> Inspections ?... sorry Kat, it sounds like a dormitory inspection at school ? Even when we lived in  Naval Married Quarters the only inspections which were held were when we were leaving, and then an inspection and inventory would be carried out to ensure we left it clean and with all household items intact..
> 
> Why do they do this ?


Code Enforcement was called due to the elevator being broken. So they want to check everything in the building is my guess. They said appliances, circuit breaker boxes and water heaters. Most of the water heaters are inside a closet so that is why I had to take everything out.


----------



## katlupe (Yesterday at 9:16 AM)

Pepper said:


> Sounds like the landlord wants to show who is the boss; to scare the tenants is my opinion.  To scare them into accepting broken elevators or be in the street.


No, that is not why. One reason is the code enforcement was called by several different people so they want to check that the whole building is up to code. Another reason is the building is in the process of being for sale and whoever wants to buy it has to have a building inspection of the foundation and things like appliances, water heaters, electrical and water. One of the district managers said it is in our best interest to hope the sale goes through as they will do the repairs and put money into it. And that it will always be a senior housing building with HUD. This district manager has always been honest and helpful to us. Conifer Realty, LLC is running out of money.


----------



## katlupe (Yesterday at 9:21 AM)

The inspection has been canceled till tomorrow. I am leaving everything where is right now.


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 9:30 AM)

JimBob1952 said:


> Just saw this.  Please let us know how things are.  Need to hear from my favorite SFer.


she's posted all the way though this thread, and updated, just scroll back . How kind of you to be concerned.. but she's fine and dandy I'm sure she'll tell you herself


----------



## JimBob1952 (Yesterday at 9:37 AM)

hollydolly said:


> she's posted all the way though this thread, and updated, just scroll back . How kind of you to be concerned.. but she's fine and dandy I'm sure she'll tell you herself


Excellent, thanks Hollydolly.


----------



## Marie5656 (Yesterday at 9:41 AM)

Not just today, but past few days/ accidently messed up power cord on computer..plus battery on it is bad, needs replacement.  So, went a few days without apparent use of laptop. A but low on funds, so had to wait until tomorrow to go get new one.   This morning, was straightening up stuff in bedroom. Found a box, inside a power cord. Same wattage I needed for laptop.   Checked...and it fits. So, Here I am, wildly into laptop withdrawl, and got myself back in.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Yesterday at 9:47 AM)

@Marie5656 When my laptop decided to be temperamental, I was forced to learn to use the tablet I got for Christmas last year! For me, meds would be required for internet withdrawal.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Yesterday at 10:04 AM)

I am SO excited!!!  I was given the number of a contact person to help me with my needs with autistic granddaughter— behaviors, keeping her safe, communicating, etc—when I babysit.  Turns out the lady to spoke to is someone I knew from when I first began working as a nurse; she was an occupational therapist then in a physical rehab setting.  Now she’s switched over to pediatric therapy, knows my granddaughter (worked with her in the pre-K program at her school with she was 3-4 yrs old) and gave me the info to get things rolling.  My daughter is on board, so we’ll see where that takes us!  

She is just the sweetest person and I look forward to working with her again!


----------



## Pepper (Yesterday at 10:09 AM)

@katlupe
Hope I didn't offend you about your landlord.  Here's where my suspicions came from:
Eddie Murphy "Kill My Landlord"
https://www.youtube.com/shorts/r8PI0zauruk


----------



## Jules (Yesterday at 10:13 AM)

Georgiagranny said:


> @Marie5656 When my laptop decided to be temperamental, I was forced to learn to use the tablet I got for Christmas last year! For me, meds would be required for internet withdrawal.


You’d have to shared some of meds with me.


----------



## Supernatural (Yesterday at 10:17 AM)

Ruthanne said:


> Been sleeping most of the day.  Up now and just vegging out.  My doctor called today and left a message telling me to get another urine test.  They called me Friday too and I told them the UTI went away on its own.  And I have read that happens sometimes.
> 
> What a PITA to get another urine test.  I feel fine and all symptoms are gone.  I'll get another one.  I have to @itch about something!


Cranberry tablets, if you can get them where you are, are great to keep our bladders in check. Whenever needed, I drank loads of cranberry juice as well. The pain of the urethrae walls rubbing together was always the killer for me, hate pain can't stand it lol!

Those weird pain pills that yes took the pain away, but gave you brick coloured liquids, that was funny! Ive found mine completely stopped once I got into menopause.


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 10:18 AM)

Georgiagranny said:


> @Marie5656 When my laptop decided to be temperamental, I was forced to learn to use the tablet I got for Christmas last year! For me, meds would be required for internet withdrawal.


In all seriousness .. I believe that millions of stay at home people, particularly those who live alone, have been saved from serious depression due to loneliness because of the availability and use of  Internet ...


----------



## Supernatural (Yesterday at 10:37 AM)

Daughter received double good news today. As she celebrated 10 years as an Avon representative, her past three months sales gave her another star. She'll be getting awards during the first three months of 2023. She's got a good group of customers but the Pandemic has reduced her sales of "work related" cosmetics aka lipsticks, blush and eye shadows and all.

She hoped when we moved back in 2019 that her customers from that area had continued to buy from her online store but nothing yet...

This year, she wanted to add another string to her violin, so she got me searching for her favourite store. Found out that they do recruit "Consultants" and Tada she got in.

If you're in the UK, you'll know the shop "Body Shop" our local left the mall due to too high rental costs so, that'll be nice to get some favourite products again. They might be in USA or Canada I'm not certain...

https://www.thebodyshop.com/en-gb/
https://www.shopwithmyrep.co.uk/avon/elizabethsuperstore?attach=19179902

PS she was doing the dance when she read the good news!


----------



## Sliverfox (Yesterday at 11:08 AM)

Made a chicken pot pie.
Boiled the chicken  remains   for   dog  food.

Have a cupboaard that needs  tidied,,hope to tackle that after lunch.


----------



## Trish (Yesterday at 11:09 AM)

Supernatural said:


> Daughter received double good news today. As she celebrated 10 years as an Avon representative, her past three months sales gave her another star. She'll be getting awards during the first three months of 2023. She's got a good group of customers but the Pandemic has reduced her sales of "work related" cosmetics aka lipsticks, blush and eye shadows and all.
> 
> She hoped when we moved back in 2019 that her customers from that area had continued to buy from her online store but nothing yet...
> 
> ...


Body Shop White Musk is a nice, light fragrance.


----------



## oldaunt (Yesterday at 11:28 AM)

Making arrangements to bury my elderly horse who died in the night.


----------



## Marie5656 (Yesterday at 11:43 AM)

oldaunt said:


> Making arrangements to bury my elderly horse who died in the night.


Sorry to hear about the horse/ was it expected?  Still sad to lose a loved animal


----------



## Kaila (Yesterday at 11:48 AM)

Thinking of you, @oldaunt


----------



## oldaunt (Yesterday at 11:51 AM)

Marie5656 said:


> Sorry to hear about the horse/ was it expected?  Still sad to lose a loved animal


Yes, he's 45, and hadn't been wanting to eat much the last couple days.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Yesterday at 12:33 PM)

Still testing positive for covid, have pretty mild symptoms, and it hasn't slowed me down too much. Cleared snow from two 500gal. propane tanks for the house, and the outside stairs, and landings, and worked in the shop yesterday. Will be clearing snow from the propane tank for the shop in awhile, and ticking a few more jobs off in the shop. A few pics of the propane tanks, and the snow piling up in front of the sun-room windows, from the roof continually sliding.




https%3A//i.imgur.com/tDWX8IG.jpg[/img]']
	

https%3A//i.imgur.com/BEyaSMM.jpg[/img]']


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 12:47 PM)

WOW!! ^^^^ what a beautiful vista...


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 12:54 PM)

Supernatural said:


> Daughter received double good news today. As she celebrated 10 years as an Avon representative, her past three months sales gave her another star. She'll be getting awards during the first three months of 2023. She's got a good group of customers but the Pandemic has reduced her sales of "work related" cosmetics aka lipsticks, blush and eye shadows and all.
> 
> She hoped when we moved back in 2019 that her customers from that area had continued to buy from her online store but nothing yet...
> 
> ...


Great news about your daughters' new Job... please give her my congratulations and best wishes for her future career...


----------



## MickaC (Yesterday at 12:58 PM)

@oldaunt 
Sorry for your loss, I’m sure it’s very hard.
Our beloved animal family members leave a big hole in our hearts…..but all are welcomed over the  “ RAINBOW BRIDGE. “
Many years ago, I had the fortune to own several horses…..the loss of them was just as hard as any other pet.
You have all the memories and good times.
Take care.


----------



## katlupe (Yesterday at 1:00 PM)

Pepper said:


> @katlupe
> Hope I didn't offend you about your landlord.  Here's where my suspicions came from:
> Eddie Murphy "Kill My Landlord"
> https://www.youtube.com/shorts/r8PI0zauruk


No, no., you didn't. I wasn't offended because I do not personally know my landlord. They are just another corporation getting investors rich off low income people.


----------



## Robert59 (Yesterday at 1:02 PM)

Went to Walmart and my girlfriend passed out in front of store on side walk and people came to her help. Mainly senior's which was great. She has a virus.


----------



## katlupe (Yesterday at 1:06 PM)

oldaunt said:


> Making arrangements to bury my elderly horse who died in the night.


I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Trish (Yesterday at 1:16 PM)

oldaunt said:


> Making arrangements to bury my elderly horse who died in the night.


Sorry to read about your horse @oldaunt


----------



## Trila (Yesterday at 1:37 PM)

Blessed said:


> Be careful brushing and flossing around that tooth.  I had a crack and did not know, I popped the hole corner off, then came the new crown.


Thanks.....it does concern me.  I wish I could get it taken care of sooner.


----------



## Trila (Yesterday at 1:40 PM)

oldaunt said:


> Making arrangements to bury my elderly horse who died in the night.




I'm sorry for the loss of your companion!


----------



## Christopher (Yesterday at 1:43 PM)

It just so happens that today (Tuesday, January 10, 2023) is the second day of my retirement that began yesterday Monday January 9th. So here I am in a Starbucks having a chai tee latte and listening to the music. This is now the beginning of my 4th Act. 

It's been a long time since I was free of either school or work. A long time. Well, I guess I'll just hold my breath and dive in.

Christopher


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Yesterday at 1:57 PM)

Christopher said:


> It just so happens that today (Tuesday, January 10, 2023) is the second day of my retirement that began yesterday Monday January 9th. So here I am in a Starbucks having a chai tee latte and listening to the music. This is now the beginning of my 4th Act.
> 
> It's been a long time since I was free of either school or work. A long time. Well, I guess I'll just hold my breath and dive in.
> 
> Christopher


Welcome to the forum, @Christopher   glad you are enjoying your retirement!


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 1:58 PM)

Christopher said:


> It just so happens that today (Tuesday, January 10, 2023) is the second day of my retirement that began yesterday Monday January 9th. So here I am in a Starbucks having a chai tee latte and listening to the music. This is now the beginning of my 4th Act.
> 
> It's been a long time since I was free of either school or work. A long time. Well, I guess I'll just hold my breath and dive in.
> 
> Christopher


----------



## Georgiagranny (Yesterday at 2:04 PM)

Congratulations on your retirement @Christopher. 4th act? Do you mean you've retired four times so far? If so, I can relate. I've retired so many times that I've lost count. Five? Six? A whole bunch. I keep flunking retirement.

Here's hoping you don't flunk, too!


----------



## Georgiagranny (Yesterday at 2:26 PM)

Oh, my. DSIL's mother is very sick. She's been in the hospital for a few days now and not improving. Apparently a serious heart problem...that is, heart failure...and her kidneys are failing as well. Her doctor said that her heart had been "attacked" by a virus very recently and now only pumping 5-10%.

The week before Christmas she was already sick but refused to see a doctor because she didn't "believe in" them, although she was already in poor health. She insisted she just had a bad cold. She had not had the Covid vaccine/boosters nor a flu shot because she didn't "believe in" them, either. She's not a candidate for heart or kidney transplants.

She's 10 years younger than I am.

She's being moved to hospice care. DSIL and DGD are flying up in the morning and staying until Monday. 

Folks, please "believe in" doctors and preventive medicine. Take care of yourselves.


----------



## Blessed (Yesterday at 2:32 PM)

Feeling pretty good today. Going to spend some time in the kitchen, do a cook up for the next few days.  Do the floors, change sheets and do some laundry. I am just happy to be able to enjoy a normal day!


----------



## CallMeKate (Yesterday at 2:36 PM)

Christopher said:


> It just so happens that today (Tuesday, January 10, 2023) is the second day of my retirement that began yesterday Monday January 9th. So here I am in a Starbucks having a chai tee latte and listening to the music. This is now the beginning of my 4th Act.
> 
> It's been a long time since I was free of either school or work. A long time. Well, I guess I'll just hold my breath and dive in.


Happy retirement, @Christopher !


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Yesterday at 3:49 PM)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Love your new avatar, @LadyEmeraude !!


 and thank you!


----------



## HoneyNut (Yesterday at 5:30 PM)

I'm glad today is over, I went to the motor vehicle dept and got my Maryland driver's license.  I forgot to take my social security card so I had to make a second appointment for an hour and a half later then hurry home and back again.  But, they also took care of getting my car registered + new title + new license plates even though my appointment had been made for only the driver's license.  They were so very fast and friendly, not like the MVA of olden days.  I was worried whether I'd pass the vision test because for decades I've always just used doctor notes but don't have a Maryland eye doctor yet.  I think I was wrong on a few letters but it only took ten seconds to do and they were okay with the results.  Oh and even registered me to vote.

It is on me though to get the plates on my car.  I think I might hang on to them until I make an appointment for the brake pads and then probably the car place will be willing to do it.  In Nebraska I had lots of tools, but I only kept a couple screwdrivers, I guess I should have kept a little wrench set.  Oh I just remembered the nice easy adjustable rachet-y wrench (with a bunch of little pins that would form themselves around any type/size) that was out in the barn in Nebraska, phooey I wish I'd kept that.

Unfortunately when registering/titling my car I forgot to ask about whether I could put my daughter on as a Transfer on Death beneficiary.  Now I'll have to figure that out.  I need to also figure out how to do it for my condo.  I'd read on the internet that Maryland just finally in 2022 passed a law allowing it.  Probate is such a hassle (sounds like), it'd be nice if somehow I could have everything set up to just flip ownership.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Today at 2:58 AM)

Work


----------



## katlupe (Today at 4:27 AM)

Today my apartment inspection is supposed to take place. Anytime from 8-2 is what the paper says. Today also, my new aide is starting. So hopefully I can get more laundry done. I will try to schedule her for another day this week.


----------



## Trish (Today at 4:33 AM)

Christopher said:


> It just so happens that today (Tuesday, January 10, 2023) is the second day of my retirement that began yesterday Monday January 9th. So here I am in a Starbucks having a chai tee latte and listening to the music. This is now the beginning of my 4th Act.
> 
> It's been a long time since I was free of either school or work. A long time. Well, I guess I'll just hold my breath and dive in.
> 
> Christopher


A new adventure @Christopher  have fun


----------



## Pepper (Today at 4:37 AM)

Today I will be visiting my grandson.  I will have dinner there.  I will have a wonderful day except for AccessARide which I hate with all my heart.  I pay a big price for my fabulous day!


----------



## hollydolly (Today at 5:28 AM)

Pepper said:


> Today I will be visiting my grandson.  I will have dinner there.  I will have a wonderful day except for AccessARide which I hate with all my heart.  I pay a big price for my fabulous day!


why do you hate it so much ?


----------



## Pepper (Today at 5:35 AM)

@hollydolly 
Always very late and sometimes too early.  They don't provide information as to where they are and when pick up will be.  They don't always pick me up at the proper address and I can't find them.  It's a share ride and if another rider is going to an out of the way place I get where I'm going -- eventually.  The schedulers (and it is a hard job if done properly) do a lousy job.  I think the greatest worry is misinformation.  They say driver will be there in 10 minutes which turns into 40 minutes.  They are not dependable and the drivers never speak good English, or any English.  Sometimes the drivers do scary things, but that's another story.  I hate them for the angst they cause in me.


----------



## hollydolly (Today at 5:36 AM)

Pepper said:


> @hollydolly
> Always very late and sometimes too early.  They don't provide information as to where they are and when pick up will be.  They don't always pick me up at the proper address and I can't find them.  It's a share ride and if another rider is going to an out of the way place I get where I'm going -- eventually.  The schedulers (and it is a hard job if done properly) do a lousy job.  I think the greatest worry is misinformation.  They say driver will be there in 10 minutes which turns into 40 minutes.  They are not dependable and the drivers never speak good English, or any English.  Sometimes the drivers do scary things, but that's another story.  I hate them for the angst they cause in me.


..blimey I don't blame you...


----------



## timoc (Today at 5:57 AM)

Two lamb chops and a baked potatoe and a big pot of tea.... mmmm....  yeh....  well, I'll have to I'll love you and leave you, I'm off to do me dinner.


----------



## IKE (Today at 6:10 AM)

Have had ADT since 2008 but I'm switching alarm companies this morning and going to save $44.00 per month by doing so for the same if not better service......big time gap but they're supposed to be here between 8 & 11 to do the switch over using my existing alarm system at no charge.

Going from ADT to Alert 360.


----------



## MickaC (Today at 6:49 AM)

Christopher said:


> It just so happens that today (Tuesday, January 10, 2023) is the second day of my retirement that began yesterday Monday January 9th. So here I am in a Starbucks having a chai tee latte and listening to the music. This is now the beginning of my 4th Act.
> 
> It's been a long time since I was free of either school or work. A long time. Well, I guess I'll just hold my breath and dive in.
> 
> Christopher


CONGRATULATIONS on your retirement……won’t take long, and you’ll get it down pat.
WELCOME to SF……ENJOY your time here…..great members and endless topics and interests.


----------



## MickaC (Today at 7:07 AM)

Today……since I pulled a muscle in my back Christmas Day……I’m so behind in shovelling in the back since then.
Lucky, we’ve only had a few dustings since then.
But…..
My guys have only had 1/3 of their paths they usually have…..they like to have runs in them…..they’re missing that.
So I’ll try to do some today, a bit at a time.

Foster daughter…..a sarcastic note……I dropped of Christmas gifts for them on December 28……haven’t heard from them at all in the two weeks.
No offers on help with the sNOw….no, how is your back feeling…..no nothing…..10 blocks away…..her phone is totally busted now……BUT……her partner has a cell phone.

Need to wear off some frustration……snow shovelling should solve that problem.


----------



## StarSong (Today at 7:59 AM)

Trila said:


> everyone! It turns out that I cracked my tooth.  The good news is that the dentist says I won't need a crown, he can fix it with a filling. The bad news is that his schedule is full for the next 5 weeks!!!! I'm hoping that the tooth doesn't get any worse before my appointment!
> 
> After dinner I finally finished cutting and dragging branches away, from that first #%%%#%&$% privit bush!! While I was doing that, Dio started (and completely finished) cutting down the second crepe myrtle bush. So we have 3 down (literally) and one to go! I'll be glad when I can ✔ this project off of the to-do list!!
> 
> It's almost bed time, so good night to all!


Did you talk to the person responsible for scheduling his appointments, asking to be on the "call if there's a cancellation" list?  I've done that and gotten last-minute appointments within a week.


----------



## Pecos (Today at 8:16 AM)

Christopher said:


> It just so happens that today (Tuesday, January 10, 2023) is the second day of my retirement that began yesterday Monday January 9th. So here I am in a Starbucks having a chai tee latte and listening to the music. This is now the beginning of my 4th Act.
> 
> It's been a long time since I was free of either school or work. A long time. Well, I guess I'll just hold my breath and dive in.
> 
> Christopher


Welcome aboard and enjoy your retirement and your coffee.


----------



## StarSong (Today at 8:18 AM)

hollydolly said:


> Hammering down of rain this morning... very gloomy. Had a terrible night because of the back pain.. not exaggerating to say it was agony to turn in my sleep, and trying to get dressed this morning brought tears to my eyes. Not sure if I've trapped a nerve or not on the left side, because I have sciatic pain shooting down my left leg.. something I don't usually have with my normal spasmodic lower disc  lumbar pain.. but whatever it is .. this is awfully painful.
> 
> I took some Methocarbamol 750 anti spasm tablets before bed last night, but nothing has made any difference..


My back has been bothering me now that our grandson is over 20 lbs. At 13 months, he still wants to be carried quite a bit.  Went to the spine center at my medical group (no GP referral necessary).  The doc gave me some PT to do and also approved me for acupuncture.  

My copay is $15 per session, worth every dime. It's so helpful with my back that last Friday I showed my acupuncturist one of my osteoarthritis afflicted fingers because it was particularly painful. Figured I had nothing to lose. 

He put two needles in the joint and voila, no more pain. When I see him this week I'll ask him to address the other finger joint that happens to be flaring up right now (cold weather). Hoping for similar results. 

Does your medical plan cover acupuncture, @hollydolly? If so, have you tried it for your back and/or fingers recently?


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Today at 8:21 AM)

katlupe said:


> Today my apartment inspection is supposed to take place. Anytime from 8-2 is what the paper says. Today also, my new aide is starting. So hopefully I can get more laundry done. I will try to schedule her for another day this week.


@katlupe, I hope *this* aid works out for you!!


----------



## Pecos (Today at 8:25 AM)

I am going to put up a new patio umbrella to replace the old one that virtually fell apart. It is handy during the winter when we take the dogs out for their potty call.
Then I am going to continue my work on that annual ritual of doing taxes. I got Turbo tax loaded on my computer last night and added another 20 minutes of updates. I still need four more forms and will search for them today. Hopefully everything will go smooth and I won’t screw anything up.


----------



## hollydolly (Today at 8:25 AM)

StarSong said:


> My back has been bothering me now that our grandson is over 20 lbs. At 13 months, he still wants to be carried quite a bit.  Went to the spine center at my medical group (no GP referral necessary).  The doc gave me some PT to do and also approved me for acupuncture.
> 
> My copay is $15 per session, worth every dime. It's so helpful with my back that last Friday I showed my acupuncturist one of my osteoarthritis afflicted fingers because it was particularly painful. Figured I had nothing to lose.
> 
> ...


Medical Plan ?.. our medical plan is the NHS... I have no private medical inusrance now since O/h cancelled our joint policy when he left.. Can't afford Private medical Insurance on my own..


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Today at 8:34 AM)

I need to buckle down and finish my continuing education so I can get my nursing license renewed.  I saw a part-time ad for hospice nurse yesterday and sent the application in before I realized it is at one of the Savannah offices.  (I keep the mileage filter on the job searches less than 25 miles, so I don't know how Savannah--90 miles away--sneaked in there.  But hey, if it's only one or two days a week, I could "do" Savannah!  

Connected with a long-time friend this AM and will have coffee with her at local coffee shop tomorrow for a catch-up chat. =)

Also on the agenda today, making bean soup, grocery shopping and some cleaning.

Y'all have a lover-ly day!


----------



## leastlongprime (Today at 8:56 AM)

yesterday and today will hole up in isolation - Covid. Don't want wife to catch this.


----------



## Sliverfox (Today at 9:33 AM)

So far today is undecided,,other than walk the dog & putter around  house.
I could get    some tax paper work started.


----------



## jujube (Today at 9:34 AM)

Staring at a large gaping hole in the wall of the Florida room.  The Spousal Equivalent ordered a new exterior door because the old one leaked during the last two hurricanes and then swelled up.

The handyman picked it up today and brought it home.  He tore everything out, header and all and THEN discovered it's the wrong door.  Everyone's back at Lowes trying to find the right door and I'm home guarding the portal to hell.  

Somehow.....I just know....this is going to turn  out to be my fault......somehow......


----------



## Chet (Today at 10:04 AM)

I saw the dentist today for an 8:00 AM  cleaning. I once liked going early but made an appointment next time for noon in 6 months. Later I'll purge old files from the file cabinet. It's something I do every year.


----------



## Disgustedman (Today at 10:19 AM)

Well. I just did shopping. Porblano peppers, yellow onions and green, garlic, olives, tomatoes, celery, tuna now to cut it up, bag it and have it ready for omelettes.

Tuna salad for lunch.

Chicken salad for dinner.....

Living the high life


----------



## hollydolly (Today at 11:01 AM)

Nothing to report for today..except a slight improvement in my back pain..*touching wood *... slept better.. been able to walk up and down stairs today without screeching, ...still sore, but improving. Not going to aggravate it by going out  at least for the next couple of days.

On the good news front got  my water bill today.. and it's very low, when I called them to check,  they said that they'd put me on the lowest tariff, for living alone..so that's a bonus..

Raining again... all day that's 3 days now..


----------



## jujube (Today at 11:02 AM)

Update: big gaping hole will be there until Friday.  Just shoot me now and save me the trouble of having to find a bridge to jump off of.

So far, it's not my fault ....yet.....but the day is still young.

Looking for something to cover it up with.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Today at 11:27 AM)

Hi, honeys...I'm hooooommmmme!

Off tomorrow. Off Friday. Tomorrow is just a regular day off. Friday is an MRI or scan or something. I dunno what it's called and don't care, just want it done and over with.


----------



## jet (Today at 11:33 AM)

had my bloods taken today,,again,,
rain most of day grrr,,cleaned car out for weekend away


----------



## Supernatural (Today at 11:40 AM)

hollydolly said:


> Great news about your daughters' new Job... please give her my congratulations and best wishes for her future career...


Ah thanks, showed her your reply, she wants the image on her tablet. Cheers!


----------



## RadishRose (Today at 11:48 AM)

hollydolly said:


> Hammering down of rain this morning... very gloomy. Had a terrible night because of the back pain.. not exaggerating to say it was agony to turn in my sleep, and trying to get dressed this morning brought tears to my eyes. Not sure if I've trapped a nerve or not on the left side, because I have sciatic pain shooting down my left leg.. something I don't usually have with my normal spasmodic lower disc  lumbar pain.. but whatever it is .. this is awfully painful.
> 
> I took some Methocarbamol 750 anti spasm tablets before bed last night, but nothing has made any difference..


You should have a visit to a medical facility HD for a test of some kind. Maybe something that could be fixed by just resting, a brace or PT. At least you'll know... before you inadvertently make it worse.


----------



## Supernatural (Today at 11:51 AM)

Got woken up by Kitten CoffeeBean, he was scared of the loud sounds due to driving winds and buckets of sleet. It hit me like a blow in the chest that my favourite day of the week was going to be ruined.

Man, I hate when I'm right... It comes in three and did it ever. Wasted over 3 hours on phone to find out in less than 3 minutes for each calls that the service wasn't available, but it was available online; second disaster, after waiting 3 months aka 12 weeks and a day, that I was given the wrong form and now have to apply again somewhere else and probably wait another 3 months ; third disaster the microwave bought in November 2022, delivered in early December has died today, it's packed, I've got label to print and I'll get reimbursed, yes good but once again, no microwave until next week, shitaki mushroom...

My original plans for today ruined and I've got to add that for tomorrow on top of what was planned for tomorrow. Triple bummer


----------



## hollydolly (Today at 11:53 AM)

RadishRose said:


> You should have a visit to a medical facility HD for a test of some kind. Maybe something that could be fixed by just resting, a brace or PT. At least you'll know... before you inadvertently make it worse.


I agree with you my friend..but  a little easier said than done RR... firstly I can't get an appointment for a month with my Doctor, and to get to the Hospital walk in facility, I have to drive, and I can't do that yet !!


----------



## hollydolly (Today at 11:54 AM)

Supernatural said:


> Got woken up by Kitten CoffeeBean, he was scared of the loud sounds due to driving winds and buckets of sleet. It hit me like a blow in the chest that my favourite day of the week was going to be ruined.
> 
> Man, I hate when I'm right... It comes in three and did it ever. Wasted over 3 hours on phone to find out in less than 3 minutes for each calls that the service wasn't available, but it was available online; second disaster, after waiting 3 months aka 12 weeks and a day, that I was given the wrong form and now have to apply again somewhere else and probably wait another 3 months ; third disaster the microwave bought in November 2022, delivered in early December has died today, it's packed, I've got label to print and I'll get reimbursed, yes good but once again, no microwave until next week, shitaki mushroom...
> 
> My original plans for today ruined and I've got to add that for tomorrow on top of what was planned for tomorrow. Triple bummer


Blood and sand!!! Always comes in 3's doesn't it. ? What make of Microwave is it?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Today at 11:59 AM)

Weather clear and sunny, but cold today.  Did some shopping in Banff this morning .  Fishmongers for haddock and the butchers for some sausages.  The butcher that we used for many years retired, but we found another independent butcher that sells really good meat.  Making a pot of broth for dinner.  The recent snow and frost pretty well flattened the parsley and celery, but I've managed to salvage enough.


----------



## Trish (Today at 12:01 PM)

Weather looked okay this morning, cold but dry.  Decided to go to the supermarket mid afternoon when it's usually quiet and guess what?  Yep, it rained    Only needed some milk and fruit but ended up with two bags of shopping although, that does mean that we are well stocked up if we decide to hibernate for a couple of days


----------



## Blessed (Today at 12:03 PM)

StarSong said:


> My back has been bothering me now that our grandson is over 20 lbs. At 13 months, he still wants to be carried quite a bit.  Went to the spine center at my medical group (no GP referral necessary).  The doc gave me some PT to do and also approved me for acupuncture.
> 
> My copay is $15 per session, worth every dime. It's so helpful with my back that last Friday I showed my acupuncturist one of my osteoarthritis afflicted fingers because it was particularly painful. Figured I had nothing to lose.
> 
> ...



I got acupuncture to help me quit smoking, I found it helpful with the stress.  Going to doctor today and will discuss going back for more to help with head and neck pain.


----------



## Supernatural (Today at 12:05 PM)

hollydolly said:


> Blood and sand!!! Always comes in 3's doesn't it. ? What make of Microwave is it?


Toshiba! Which surprised me no end, twas supposed to be great brand.

Sorry to hear about your back pain... 

I've suffered back pains for 50 years now. Hubby (before he died in April 2022) had discussed with me the possibility of getting a shower wall to replace the bath area due to difficulties in getting into the bath and not being able to do anything but take showers. They gave me the wrong form I'm back to square one. With the rain today and pains all over, I'm glad I took shower yesterday. For instant relief use either Volterol gel, Heat Rub lotion or 4head stick. The levomentol in it does wonders on my back pain but I miss the prescription drugs combo of muscle relaxants and pain killers...


----------



## Supernatural (Today at 12:07 PM)

Blessed said:


> I got acupuncture to help me quit smoking, I found it helpful with the stress.  Going to doctor today and will discuss going back for more to help with head and neck pain.


Vaping eliquids for me, I hate needles... You're brave dear! Congrats...


----------



## Supernatural (Today at 12:09 PM)

@hollydolly I've a feeling that if you and me were chatting in the phone it'd be like we've been friends forever... Lol!


----------



## hollydolly (Today at 12:23 PM)

Supernatural said:


> @hollydolly I've a feeling that if you and me were chatting in the phone it'd be like we've been friends forever... Lol!


yes...I'm sure we would...


----------



## Blessed (Today at 12:24 PM)

Supernatural said:


> Vaping eliquids for me, I hate needles... You're brave dear! Congrats...


No, not brave, I hate needles too!  I had to get used to them to have botox treatments for migraines. I have finally learned it doesn't really hurt as bad as the idea of it.  The acupuncture was nothing at all to tell you the truth.


----------



## hollydolly (Today at 12:27 PM)

Supernatural said:


> Toshiba! Which surprised me no end, twas supposed to be great brand.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your back pain...
> 
> I've suffered back pains for 50 years now. Hubby (before he died in April 2022) had discussed with me the possibility of getting a shower wall to replace the bath area due to difficulties in getting into the bath and not being able to do anything but take showers. They gave me the wrong form I'm back to square one. With the rain today and pains all over, I'm glad I took shower yesterday. For instant relief use either Volterol gel, Heat Rub lotion or 4head stick. The levomentol in it does wonders on my back pain but I miss the prescription drugs combo of muscle relaxants and pain killers...


I can't use Volterol...any kind of topical heat or cold spray or gel  et al.. I'm allergic to Levomenthol..brings me out in Hives.. so I  use my microwave heat pad which usually does the job well enough .. but this accident I had the other day, must have harmed a different part of my back  to normal or even trapped a nerve.. because it's not responding to heat or Ice..


----------



## RadishRose (Today at 12:27 PM)

Going back to cleaning house now. Not too much to do besides dusting and picking up the livingroom. 

GS and his GF coming for supper. I'll make 'French Onion Chicken' and some side veg.

Cold today/


----------



## Georgiagranny (Today at 12:41 PM)

Is it spring yet?


----------



## hollydolly (Today at 12:49 PM)

Georgiagranny said:


> Is it spring yet?


Don't wish Spring on us yet GeeGee ..I'm still suffering PTSD due to month of 90 plus temps and no AC last year


----------



## Right Now (Today at 12:53 PM)

Another fine and surprising day for me!  A few things to take care of in my apartment, sun is peeking out, no snow on the ground, and a couple of very enlightening emails.
Ah, only happy things to smile about.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Today at 2:01 PM)

I plowed through the rest of my continuing education for my nursing license renewal.  Some of it was informative, a lot of it tedious, and the domestic violence section was difficult to read--lots of bad memories.  BUT!  I'm done now!  

Bean soup bubbling on the stove, vacuuming/dusting/general cleaning done.

I think I will curl up with a nice, calm book for a while.


----------



## Supernatural (Today at 2:05 PM)

hollydolly said:


> I can't use Volterol...any kind of topical heat or cold spray or gel  et al.. I'm allergic to Levomenthol..brings me out in Hives.. so I  use my microwave heat pad which usually does the job well enough .. but this accident I had the other day, must have harmed a different part of my back  to normal or even trapped a nerve.. because it's not responding to heat or Ice..


Oh shoot... Sorry for my recommendations, didn't know you had allergies. When I had atrocious period pains and my back would nearly kill me, I'd use a lavender gel stick. Sounds like you've pinched a nerve indeed. I'll check my herbal medicine book for further things, I'll be back later. Dinner time, I'm running late...


----------



## katlupe (Today at 2:32 PM)

Inspection done this morning. After taking everything out of my closet yesterday and leaving it out for the inspection today he did not even open the closet door! I was mad and said so, they kind of smiled (to humor this old lady) and said the forgot the tool they needed to take the door to the water heater off. Was a 3 minute inspection. Grrrrrrr.......


----------



## Supernatural (Today at 3:42 PM)

@hollydolly 
Promised I'd be back. Found it on Amazon UK, it's a wee bit dearer at Holland and Barrett, aroun £20 but I've found the one I used for hubby's pain in his shoulder related to his angina and he loved it as it took the pain away

Extra Strong Organic Hemp & Arnica Cream For Bruising And Swelling, Pain & Inflammation Relief. Boswellia-Vitamin B6 & MSM, Aloe Vera, Shea Butter, Chili & Turmeric Vegan & Cruelty-Free, Plastic Free https://amzn.eu/d/coN7sz5

I can't use it due to it containing Aloe Vera, I'm allergic to that lol!

Also here's the one in H&B which is Arnica based
https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/shop/product/weleda-arnica-massage-balm-6100136542

Here's hoping these helps you.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Today at 3:45 PM)

I don't like to post my current activities or whereabouts in the interest of protection of my privacy.


----------



## hollydolly (Today at 3:51 PM)

Supernatural said:


> @hollydolly
> Promised I'd be back. Found it on Amazon UK, it's a wee bit dearer at Holland and Barrett, aroun £20 but I've found the one I used for hubby's pain in his shoulder related to his angina and he loved it as it took the pain away
> 
> Extra Strong Organic Hemp & Arnica Cream For Bruising And Swelling, Pain & Inflammation Relief. Boswellia-Vitamin B6 & MSM, Aloe Vera, Shea Butter, Chili & Turmeric Vegan & Cruelty-Free, Plastic Free https://amzn.eu/d/coN7sz5
> ...


Ah bless you... now I know I'm not allergic to Arnica ( sorry to hear that you are) .. so this one is a trier.. I'll definitely have a look for that.. cheers for taking the time, Supernatural.. very kind..


----------



## Supernatural (Today at 3:54 PM)

Funny bits for dinner and on a tight budget for the likes of us enjoying comfort foods required from time to time 

I offered daughter three choices for dinner tonight and made one she chose with buttered toast. My infamous Cheese/Tomato Spaghetti. With one pack of noodles feeds 2-4 person's. The other two were "Boiling Beef with Winter Veggies" or "Beef, Bows & Potatoes".

Boil noodles bring to Al dente. Drain 3/4 of water, add one to two cans of tomato soup and add cheddar cheese cubes, season with onion granules, salt, pepper (add optional crushed chilli peppers flakes) heat up till cheese cubes melts and then serve with buttered toast.

Manga, manga! Cheese anyone? Later catching up on ER TV series after dishes lol!


----------



## Supernatural (Today at 4:01 PM)

hollydolly said:


> Ah bless you... now I know I'm not allergic to Arnica ( sorry to hear that you are) .. so this one is a trier.. I'll definitely have a look for that.. cheers for taking the time, Supernatural.. very kind..


I'm glad... I love helping when it comes to natural healthcare. Aloe Vera allergy was discovered in the 90s via a sales lady with a new line of cosmetics. My allergic reaction was 5 minutes after she applied makeup. She said she'd never seen that quick, and I was blotchy for a month. Thankfully, she reimbursed my starter pack Phew!

I used Arnica Gel for Pets from Amazon to cure my previous cat of his dermatitis. Saved loads at £9.99 much less than vet's proposed treatment of £200.

Great to know, Cheers!


----------



## hollydolly (Today at 4:10 PM)

Supernatural said:


> I'm glad... I love helping when it comes to natural healthcare. Aloe Vera allergy was discovered in the 90s via a sales lady with a new line of cosmetics. My allergic reaction was 5 minutes after she applied makeup. She said she'd never seen that quick, and I was blotchy for a month. Thankfully, she reimbursed my starter pack Phew!
> 
> I used Arnica Gel for Pets from Amazon to cure my previous cat of his dermatitis. Saved loads at £9.99 much less than vet's proposed treatment of £200.
> 
> Great to know, Cheers!


I actually have pure Organic  Aloe Vera Gel here at the house. I discovered it's use for burns when we first bought a house in Southern Spain, and we have Aloe Vera plants growing in the garden  and I'd use it straight from the plant 

I'm amazed that Arnica Gel cured your cats' dermatitis .. again I have it here at home , use it to calm down bruising ..


----------



## Jamala (Today at 4:13 PM)

Have a laugh with Basil…






I am off with my best friend for a few days pampering at

my favourite Spa Retreat.

Catch you later…


----------



## MickaC (Today at 4:17 PM)

Georgiagranny said:


> Is it spring yet?


Is it spring yet !!!!!!!!
Georgiagranny……you stole my question…..being from Manitoba, Canada….with how many feet of sNOw and far colder temps than you would ever have…..
I think I deserve the rights to that question. .


----------



## hearlady (Today at 4:17 PM)

Replenishing my groceries. Used up the holiday food, time to go back to more healthy choices.


----------



## hollydolly (Today at 4:20 PM)

hearlady said:


> Replenishing my groceries. Used up the holiday food, time to go back to more healthy choices.


Goodness, I have got so much food it's scary. One Tall Larder freezer packed full... one Chest freezer packed full... a fridge freezer packed full, and enough dry goods to feed a platoon if it decided to march through my house!


----------



## hearlady (Today at 4:40 PM)

hollydolly said:


> Goodness, I have got so much food it's scary. One Tall Larder freezer packed full... one Chest freezer packed full... a fridge freezer packed full, and enough dry goods to feed a platoon if it decided to march through my house!


Well, if the power goes out for a length of time you may have to!


----------



## hollydolly (Today at 4:48 PM)

hearlady said:


> Well, if the power goes out for a length of time you may have to!


well fortunately we don't usually get power cuts for any length of time.. but yes it has crossed my mind..


----------



## Pappy (Today at 5:16 PM)

Ashamed to admit it, but I did absolutely nothing today. Signed up for Paramount plus and started watching 1923. Looks like a good one. 
‘In my defense, I didn’t feel the best today. I’m having a terrible time with my sinuses. Sneeze, blow, sneeze, blow. I sound like a tuba in a marching band.


----------



## squatting dog (Today at 6:19 PM)

Seeing as how it's been in the 80's here, (sorry to you folks up north), I Finally started working on enclosing the Lanai. Need some extra space that's not exposed to the elements.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (5 minutes ago)

Very early in the day I did some financial stuff.  After breakfast I began tackling a task I've been dreading, therefore procrastinating about....cleaning out our storage closet. Two things prompted me to do it today. I'm looking for a winter coat that I thought I had put in the dry cleaning bag in there (it's not there) and our cute little Deja has really damaged the hamper I had in the bathroom with her scratching (I'll "talk" about what else Deja did with that hamper in a future [Pets] post). I was going to try make room for the hamper in the closet by putting one of the smaller Rubbermaid ones that's in there in the bathroom. I decided that instead I'll just put the damaged one on the garbage. There were also boxes with items I decided could be discarded. I'm glad my son said he knows where several clothing drop boxes are because I was able to give him two garbage bags full of clothing to donate. I wanted to give them to a women's social program in town that I have donated so many bags to but since they moved to another location their rules and hours to accept donations have become complicated and would be inconvenient for him. 

Of course I had to clean the floor in there and I'm in the process of rearranging some boxes to make the most efficient use of space. I have my mother's through the wall AC stored at the very back in case I need to replace the one in the bedroom that I've had for at least 40 -45 years (Emerson Quiet Cool that still works). A friend told me a couple of years ago that I was storing it wrong (on it's side), so I had my son set it upright after he got home from work. Between chasing our devilish kitten off my table and counters (she just discovered she can get on the counters), lifting and moving items ..I got tired and took a nap after eating dinner. This is a job I intend to continue tomorrow.


----------

